# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Καμουφλαρισμενη κεραια κινητης διπλα απο το σπιτι μου..

## tomhel

Εχω την ισχυρή εντύπωση οτι διπλα απο το πατρικο μου σπιτι , καμουφλαρισμενη μεσα σε φουγαρο τζακιου εχει μπει κεραία κινητης τηλεφωνίας 
Ειναι μεσα σε κατοικημένη περιοχη , με γυρω - γυρω σπιτια (μικρα παιδια - ηλικιωμενοι κ.τ.λ )

Η μανα μου π.χ ολο το καιλοκαιρι παραπονιόταν για συνεχείς ιλίγγους ( δεν ειχε ποτε τέτοια συμπτώματα στο παρελθόν )
Επισεις το σήμα την ενλογου εταιρίας ενω πριν το καλοκαίρι ηταν χαλι μαυρο , τωρα ειναι καμπανα παντου ( το ξερω γιατι αυτην εχω )

Τι κανουμε ρε παιδια σε αυτην την περίπτωση..???
Πως  ανακαλύπτουμε 100% οτι συμβαίνει αυτο  ( παράνομη τοποθέτηση κεραιας μεσα σε αστικο περιβαλλον ) και τι λεει η νομοθεσια για την αντιμετώπιση μιας τετοιας παράνομης εγκαταστασης  , γιατι σιγουρα ειναι παρανομο εφοσον ειναι καμουφλαρισμενο..!!!!


Επειδη το σπιτι το οποιο φιλοξενει την καμουφλαρισμενη κεραια ειναι γνωστου μου  :Cursing:  , θα ηθελα να απαντησουν μονο οσοι ειναι σιγουροι για αυτα που θα πουνε , γιατι οπως καταλαβαίνετε ειναι πολυ λεπτο το θεμα εφοσον και μικρα παιδια εχουμε αλλα και ταλαιπωρημένους ηλικιωμένους ανθρωπους που μένουν διπλα και γυρω απο την κεραία του θανατου..!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Χωρίς λεπτομερείς φωτογραφίες δύσκολο να μυρίσουμε δάχτυλα.
Βγάλε μερικές από τριγύρω να δούμε.
ΔΕΝ πιστεύω να έχεις προβλήματα μιας και η ισχύς συνήθως είναι πολύ μικρή για να προκαλεί κάτι. (το έχουμε ξεσκίσει το θέμα)
Αν είναι κεραία θανάτου ξεκίνα, πέτα το κινητό σου στα σκουπίδια και παρότρυνε τους τριγύρω να πετάξουν και τα δικά τους. Επίσης κλείσε και όλα τα wifi στη γειτονιά κλπ.
Για ποιά εταιρία μιλάμε?

----------

gRooV (27-11-12), 

Hary Dee (19-11-12)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Τοmhel  πατριώτη  με  τους  ωραίους  λαμπάτους  σου  πρώτα  πρέπει  να  διαπιστώσεις  αν  όντως  είναι κεραία  κινητής  και  δεύτερο  και  κυριότερο  την  ισχύ  της  μια  λύση  θα  ήταν  (δεν  ξέρω  αν  αρχολείσαι  με  rf)  να  βρείς  κανένα  παλιό  κινητό  με  υποδοχή  εξωτερικής  κεραίας  και  μετά  με  μια  yankee  στοχεύεις  τη  καμινάδα  περιμετρικά  και  απο  απόσταση  ελέγχοντας  το  σήμα  στο  κινητό  επιβεβαιώνεις  την  υπαρξη  η μη   κεραίας  υπάρχουν  και  εταιρείες  που  κάνουν  αυτή  τη  δουλειά  http://aktinovolia.net/.

----------


## sigmacom

Αν ξεκινάς πιστεύοντας ότι υπάρχουν "κεραίες θανάτου" κι ότι απαγορεύεται η τοποθετήση κεραίας σε αστικό περιβάλλον, φοβάμαι ότι δύσκολα θα δεχθείς τα παρακάτω:

Κατανοώ την ανησυχία σου, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν κεραίες θανάτου, ούτε εκπέμπουν ραδιενέργεια, ούτε απαγορεύεται η τοποθέτηση κεραίας σε αστικό περιβάλλον. 
Υπάρχουν πλέον πολύ αυστηροί κανόνες -όχι για ουσιαστικό λόγο, αλλά για καθησυχάζουν τον κόσμο- και τσουχτερά πρόστιμα αν τους παραβούν. 
Γίνονται μετρήσεις και για να πάρει άδεια η κεραία, και δειγματοληπτικοί έλεγχοι αργότερα, οπότε δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο που ανησυχείς. Αν κοιμόσουν με την κεραία αγκαλιά, ίσως...
Δες π.χ. εδώ http://www.pedion24.gr/index.jsp μερικές μετρήσεις LIVE.

Εν κατακλείδι, αν υπάρχουν τέτοια παθολογικά συμπτώματα, 100% συνιστώ να μην χάνετε χρόνο κυνηγώντας κεραίες, αλλά να απευθυνθείτε άμεσα σε γιατρό & εξετάσεις. 

Υ.Γ.
Αν σε προβληματίζει γενικά η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία, πιο πολύ να ανησυχείς για το κινητό που κολλάμε στο κεφάλι μας και εκπέμπει σαν διάολος όταν δεν έχει καλή λήψη (τα κινητά αυξομειώνουν την ισχύ εκπομπής τους ανάλογα με το σήμα που λαμβάνουν. Καλό σήμα = εκπέμπουν χαμηλά για να φτάσουν στην κεραία. Κακό σήμα = εκπέμπουν φουλ για να φτάσουν στην κεραία).

----------

aeonios (19-11-12), 

ΠΑΝ (19-11-12), 

genesis (05-12-12), 

giwrgosss (20-11-12), 

Hary Dee (19-11-12), 

kotsos___ (19-11-12), 

leosedf (19-11-12), 

nikman (20-11-12), 

SRF (19-11-12)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Στην πολη σου παντος η ''κοκκινη'' εταιρια ειναι ΤΟΡ σ'αυτα....

----------


## Hary Dee

Με ανθρώπους όπως ο leosedf στο topic δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κάτι αλλά θα το κάνω! :Laugh: 





> [...]και τι λεει η νομοθεσια για την αντιμετώπιση μιας τετοιας παράνομης εγκαταστασης  , γιατι σιγουρα ειναι παρανομο εφοσον ειναι καμουφλαρισμενο..!!!!



Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά νομίζω ότι η νομοθεσία πλέον *επιβάλει* η κεραία να ... "εναρμονίζεται με τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο". Οπότε *αν* ισχύει αυτό που γράφω, όλες πλέον (θα) κρύβονται.

@Στέλιο : Συμφωνώ με τα όσα έγραψες, αλλά το παρακάτω:




> [...]Γίνονται μετρήσεις και για να πάρει άδεια η κεραία[...]



σηκώνει κουβέντα, αφού οι εταιρείες δεν κάθονται πάντα να περιμένουν 2++ χρόνια για να βγει η έρμη η άδεια. Βέβαια και πάλι νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος, εφόσον το μελετάνε οι ίδιες το θέμα.

----------


## bchris

Μην πολυσκας, σκεψου οτι δεν εχει νοημα να εκπεμπει τρελα η κεραια, απο τη στιγμη που η επικοινωνια ειναι αμφιδρομη.
Δεν εχει νοημα δηλαδη να βαραει καργα ο σταθμος Α, να τον πιανει καμπανα ο σταθμος Β, αλλα ο Β να μην μπορει να απαντησει...
Με αλλα λογια, ενα κερειοσυστημα κινητης, το πολυ-πολυ να εκπεψει το διπλασιο απο ενα κινητο (ποση ισχυ να εχει ενα κινητο?).

----------

leosedf (19-11-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

ακου παρε ενα οπλο και ριξε στην κεραια πανω δυο σφαιρες εε αφου ειπες οτι ειναι και του φιλου σου σιγα μην σου πει και τιποτα

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό Δημήτρη είναι καταστροφή ιδιωτικής περιουσίας και παράνομη οπλοχρησία, σε μαζεύουν και πληρώνεις και τα χιλιάρικα που κοστίζει ο εξοπλισμός συν τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι παράνομη, πολλές είναι καμουφλαρισμένες για αισθητικούς λόγους.

----------

Hary Dee (19-11-12)

----------


## vasilllis

μιλάτε σοβαρά τώρα;
έχετε δει μετρήσεις σε κεραίες κινητής; στην Ελλάδα; στην χώρα της μίζας; άδειες;που; εδώ τα τηλεοπτικα κανάλια 15 χρόνια μετά  είναι χωριςαδεια. ξέρω κεραίες κινητής με κολώνα της δεη δίπλα και ακόμα δουλεύουν με γεννήτρια γιατί δεν έχουν άδεια και εσείς πιστεύεται για άδειες στην πόλη;
μιλάτε ""στα σίγουρα" ότι η κεραία δεν κάνει κακό.έχει κανένας υπόψη του μετρήσεις στα 'link?(τα τύμπανα που συνδέει κεραία με κεραία :Wink: αν περνάει από ταράτσες;

----------


## tomhel

Επανερχομαι , στο θεμα και προσπερναω τις εξυπναδες ορισμενων. 

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω προς το παρων να βγαλω φωτο , αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το κανω
Το καμουφλαζ ειναι μπαρμπεκιου με μεεεεγαλη καμιναδα ...το μπαμπρεκιου αυτο βρίσκετε στον τελευταιο ανω οροφο ημιτελούς ( χωρις τουβλα - πυλωτη ) οικοδομής , και δεν εχει αναψει ποτε...ειναι ασπρο - ασπρο , πεντακαθαρο...!!!

Πως ειναι δυνατον , οι 2 απο τις τρεις εταιρείες κινητής να εχουν εγκαταστάσεις 15 χμτρ πάνω στο βουνό και η εν'λογο εταιρεια που δεν ειναι στο βουνο , ( και γιαυτο ειχε χαμηλο σημα ) , τωρα να  εχει φουλ σημα..?? ( η κοκκινη )
Δεν καταγγελω κατι ( ακομα ) , δεν λεω οτι πρπεπει να παρουμε τις καραμπίνες ή να αρχισουμε τις "Ελληναριες".
Ρωταω , για να μαθω...
Και τυχαινει να εχουν γινει αρκετα συμβαντα απο τοτε που το σημα της εταιρειας εχει 'φτιαξει'
Μαζι με εμενα εχουν κινητοποιηθεί και αλλοι πολιτες , αλλα και ο συλογος γονεων και κηδεμόνων της περιοχής ( λιγο πιο κατω υπαρχει το δημοτικό σχολείο )
Και σε αυτην την χωρα που ζουμε , το κολο συστημα του απόλυτου "ετσι-θελησμου" , της ανομίας και της λαμογιας με εχει κανει να σκευτομαι  με πονηρό τροπο.

Γιαυτο ρωτάω για αλλη μια φορα και παρακαλώ εαν ξερετε απαντηστε

Εφοσον ΕΙΝΑΙ κεραια εκει ( μεσα σε αστικό περιβάλλον ) , ΠΩΣ καθορίζετε οτι ειναι παράνομη Η νομιμη η λειτουργεια της...???
Πως πρεπει να μάθουμε εαν ακτινοβολεί τους κατοικους , ποιος ειναι υποχρεωμένος να κανει μετρήσεις , ποιος ειναι αρμόδιος να μας απαντήσει...??

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ΠΩΣ καθορίζετε οτι ειναι παράνομη Η νομιμη ...



Ξεκινάς από το http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ures_form.html





> Υποβολή Ερωτήματος / Καταγγελίας
> Κάθε πολίτης μπορεί να ενημερωθεί αν έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ για μία κατασκευή κεραίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας υποβάλλοντας σχετικό ερώτημα.
> 
> Για τον σκοπό αυτό καλείται να συμπληρώσει την σχετική φόρμα  και να την αποστείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ με τους ακόλουθους τρόπους:
> 
> 1.   Ταχυδρομικώς στη διεύθυνση: ΕΕΤΤ, Λεωφόρος Κηφισίας 60, 151 25 ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ
> 2.    μέσω e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση katanalotes@eett.gr
> 3.    μέσω fax: 210 610 5049

----------

Hary Dee (19-11-12)

----------


## savnik

> Εφοσον ΕΙΝΑΙ κεραια εκει ( μεσα σε αστικό περιβάλλον ) , ΠΩΣ καθορίζετε οτι ειναι παράνομη Η νομιμη η λειτουργεια της...???



Ερώτηση στην Πολεοδομία αν έχει άδεια τοποθέτησης κεραίας. Αν δεν έχει, καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Για την ακτινοβολία καλύτερα άστο.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.s-economou.gr/en/componen...tilefonia.html


με αποσπασματα απο το κειμενο:
ρμόδιος φορέας όσον αφορά την τήρηση των *ορίων ασφαλούς έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία*  είναι η Ελληνική Επιτροπή Ατομικής Ενέργειας η οποία και διενεργεί  επιτόπιους ελέγχους και κάνει μετρήσεις που αφορούν τις εκπομπές των  κατασκευών κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας. 
και


2.4.1 Ο Καθηγητής ηλεκτρονικής φυσικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, κ. Κ.  Λιολιούσης στο βιβλίο του, με τίτλο «Βιολογικές επιδράσεις της  ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας-Ηλεκτρομαγνητικά Πεδία από την κινητή  τηλεφωνία…τις κεραίες κλπ. και η σχέση τους με την ανθρώπινη υγεία»  (Δίαυλος 1997), αναφέρει ότι: «Ο σημερινός άνθρωπος εξαιτίας του  τεχνικού πολιτισμού που ο ίδιος δημιούργησε λούζεται κυριολεκτικά  συνεχώς από ολοένα αυξανόμενα ποσά ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας αυτών  των συχνοτήτων…πηγές τέτοιων πεδίων: τηλεφωνικά καλώδια, σύρματα  μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (ΔΕΗ), πομποί ραδιοφωνικών και  τηλεοπτικών σταθμών, πομποί ραντάρ, όλες οι ηλεκτρικές και ηλεκτρονικές  συσκευές σπιτιού ή χώρου εργασίας (σελ 17) … Σήμερα, *είναι λίγοι οι επιστήμονες που διατηρούν ακόμα επιφυλάξεις ως προς την επικινδυνότητα της μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας*… (σελ. 40).

----------


## chip

έχει δίκιο να ανυσηχεί ο TOM... στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε... 
Πάντως θυμήσου οτι για να φτιάξει μπάρμπεκιου και αυτό θέλει άδεια.....

----------


## Hary Dee

> Μην πολυσκας, σκεψου οτι δεν εχει νοημα να εκπεμπει τρελα η κεραια, απο τη στιγμη που η επικοινωνια ειναι αμφιδρομη.
> Δεν εχει νοημα δηλαδη να βαραει καργα ο σταθμος Α, να τον πιανει καμπανα ο σταθμος Β, αλλα ο Β να μην μπορει να απαντησει...
> Με αλλα λογια, ενα κερειοσυστημα κινητης, το πολυ-πολυ να εκπεψει το διπλασιο απο ενα κινητο (ποση ισχυ να εχει ενα κινητο?).



Με τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης όμως μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι: Αν η κεραία οφείλει να εκπέμψει σχεδόν όσο το κινητό, για να "μιλά" ταυτόχρονα με τόσους (πόσους;) συνδρομητές προφανώς εκπέμπει όσο όλοι οι συνδρομητές της κυψέλης μαζί. Αυτό ισχύει ή όχι; Ερώτηση κάνω, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## vasilllis

> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης όμως μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι: Αν η κεραία οφείλει να εκπέμψει σχεδόν όσο το κινητό, για να "μιλά" ταυτόχρονα με τόσους (πόσους συνδρομητές προφανώς εκπέμπει όσο όλοι οι συνδρομητές της κυψέλης μαζί. Αυτό ισχύει ή όχι; Ερώτηση κάνω, δεν ξέρω.



Ναι ,και τα 10-15Α ανα φαση (25-30 με τα κλιματιστικα) που τραβανε οι σταθμοι ειναι οση και η ισχυς του κινητου *10000 κινητα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι ,και τα 10-15Α ανα φαση (25-30 με τα κλιματιστικα) που τραβανε οι σταθμοι ειναι οση και η ισχυς του κινητου *10000 κινητα.



ΥΓ γειτονα εχουμε και εμεις εναν πονηρο.στα φαναρια ,σε αυτον με τα ειδη ψαρικης αν εχεις προσεξει(μεσω Pm λεπτομερειες).

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μιλώντας ρεαλιστικά ελάχιστα (έως τπτ) μπορούν να γίνουν! Σε εποχή κρίσης οι όποιοι ηθικοί ενδοιασμοί κάπτονται έναντι πινακίου φακής. Πιθανώς ο επινοικιάζων του χώρου του barbekiou δεν μένει στη συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία, όπως γίνεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Και πάντα υπάρχει το οξύμωρο ότι όλοι μας θέλουμε σήμα καμπάνα αλλά, ως δια μαγείας, την κεραία μακριά!

Προσωπικά δεν υιοθετώ τις απόψεις για τρομερές βιολογικές επιπτώσεις μέσα σε λίγο καιρό αλλά αυτές των μακροχρόνιων επιπτώσεων που λειτουργούν συσσωρευτικά και σε συνδυασμό και με άλλους επιβαρυντικούς παράγοντες. Απαιτείται ψυχραιμία αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν έχω τπτ περισσότερο να προτείνω.

Καλή βδομάδα σε όλους!!!

----------

leosedf (19-11-12)

----------


## radioamateur

> Η μανα μου π.χ ολο το καιλοκαιρι παραπονιόταν για συνεχείς ιλίγγους ( δεν ειχε ποτε τέτοια συμπτώματα στο παρελθόν )







> Επειδη το σπιτι το οποιο φιλοξενει την καμουφλαρισμενη κεραια ειναι γνωστου μου







> Επανερχομαι , στο θεμα και προσπερναω τις εξυπναδες ορισμενων.



Tα χώνεις στους θαμώνες του forum,τα έχεις καλά με τον γνωστό σου και θέτεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα την υγεία της μητέρας σου και περιμένεις απάντηση από το internet.
Μα καλά λίγη λογική επιτέλους...!!!
Πόσους μήνες ακόμα πρέπει να περιμένεις μέχρι να αντιδράσεις;Το αυτονόητο δηλαδή.

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Τοmhel
Πέρα απο τις διάφορες γνώμες που ειναι σεβαστές,
δές και την παροχή ηλεκτρικου ρευματος απο την ΔΕΗ, πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστής ισχύος. Ενας σταθμός GSM διαθέτει τουλαχιστον δυο ικριωματα πομποδεκτων καθώς και τις συστοιχίες μπαταριών φορτιστων.

Και πανω απ ολα, ψυχραιμία.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μιλώντας ρεαλιστικά ελάχιστα (έως τπτ) μπορούν να γίνουν! Σε εποχή κρίσης οι όποιοι ηθικοί ενδοιασμοί κάπτονται έναντι πινακίου φακής. Πιθανώς ο επινοικιάζων του χώρου του barbekiou δεν μένει στη συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία, όπως γίνεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Και πάντα υπάρχει το οξύμωρο ότι όλοι μας θέλουμε σήμα καμπάνα αλλά, ως δια μαγείας, την κεραία μακριά!
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν υιοθετώ τις απόψεις για τρομερές βιολογικές επιπτώσεις μέσα σε λίγο καιρό αλλά αυτές των μακροχρόνιων επιπτώσεων που λειτουργούν συσσωρευτικά και σε συνδυασμό και με άλλους επιβαρυντικούς παράγοντες. Απαιτείται ψυχραιμία αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν έχω τπτ περισσότερο να προτείνω.
> 
> Καλή βδομάδα σε όλους!!!



Γιωργο μεταξυ του ενος ακρου και του αλλου υπαρχει και η μεση.Αν εκει που γινει η μελετη τα επιπεδα ακτινοβολιας ειναι σε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα να μπει.Αν μπει σε ενα σημειο οπου τα επιπεδα για 10-20 σπιτια(αρα μιλαμε για ~40 ατομα) η ακτινοβολια ψηνει καστανα ,τι θες να πουμε ? οτι εχουμε κινητα αρα δεν τρεχει μια?
Σε εκπομπη ειχα δει σε καποια περιοχη στα περιχωρα αθηνων ειχαν 40% περισσοτερες εμφανισεις καρκινου απο οτι η υπολοιπη αθηνα και οι γυρω περιοχες.Ολως τυχαιως απο πανω απο τα σπιτια τους περναγαν γραμμες υπερηψηλης τασης .Δεν ξερω αν φταινε αυτα ή καποια αλλα.Μπορουν ομως ή αυτα τα 20 -30 100 σπιτια να φυγουν απο εκει η οι 5-10-100 κολωνες.
γιατι να παμε στα ακρα,κοφτε τα ρευματα τελειως ή τηλεοραση δεν θες? ψοφα λοιπον.




> Τοmhel
> Πέρα απο τις διάφορες γνώμες που ειναι σεβαστές,
> δές και την παροχή ηλεκτρικου ρευματος απο την ΔΕΗ, πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστής ισχύος. Ενας σταθμός GSM διαθέτει τουλαχιστον δυο ικριωματα πομποδεκτων καθώς και τις συστοιχίες μπαταριών φορτιστων.
> 
> Και πανω απ ολα, ψυχραιμία.



απλη τριφασικη παροχη 3*32 θελει.δεν θελει και καννενα σταθμο παραγωγης.Επισης δεν εχοουν οι απλοι σταθμοι αναμεαδοσης(οχι κομβοι) μπαταριες.

----------


## tomhel

> Tα χώνεις στους θαμώνες του forum,τα έχεις καλά με τον γνωστό σου και θέτεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα την υγεία της μητέρας σου και περιμένεις απάντηση από το internet.
> Μα καλά λίγη λογική επιτέλους...!!!
> Πόσους μήνες ακόμα πρέπει να περιμένεις μέχρι να αντιδράσεις;Το αυτονόητο δηλαδή.



Ρε ανθρωπε σε ποιον τα εχωσα..???
Σε ποια δευτερη μοιρα εχω την υγεια της μητερας μου , οταν μολις σημερα εμαθα την υπαρξη της κεραιας και συνδιασα τους ιλιγκους με την κεραια...Μπορει να ειναι και εντελος τυχαιο το γεγονος , μπορει και οχι...!!!!
Τα εχω καλα με τον γνωστο μου , μεχρι να ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ οτι αυτο που κανει ειναι παρανομο , ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ρωταω εδω , για να μαθω ...
Θελω να κανω και μια κοντινη επισκεψη , ωστε να σιγουρουτω οτι το μπαρμπεκιου αντι για παϊδάκια φιλοξενει πομπους και πανελ...!!!...ετσι ώστε να καταλαβω τι γινετε με τετοιες περιπτωσεις και να φερθω αναλογα...!!!

Ποιο ειναι το αυτονοητο για εσενα δλδ...
Ειπα και στην αρχη ...
Ρωταμε , μαθαίνουμε και αναλογος πράττουμε...!! 

Τι πιο απλο , τι πιο σωστο..!

----------

Hary Dee (19-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> ΥΓ γειτονα εχουμε και εμεις εναν *πονηρο* [...]



Ε, κοίτα, αν είναι νόμιμη ή αν εν πάσι περιπτώσει πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό.





> [...]Πιθανώς ο επινοικιάζων του χώρου του barbekiou δεν μένει στη συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία, όπως γίνεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Και πάντα υπάρχει το οξύμωρο ότι όλοι μας θέλουμε σήμα καμπάνα αλλά, ως δια μαγείας, την κεραία μακριά!



Υπάρχουν όμως και περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι έτσι.
Να αναφέρω μία σημαντική περίπτωση: Καθηγητής που είχα στη σχολή, προσπαθούσε να πείσει τους άλλους της πολυκατοικίας να βάλουν κεραία. Τη στιγμή που το κάνει ένας επιστήμονας που τυχαίνει να είναι "στα μέσα και στα έξω" του τηλεπικοινωνακού γίγνεσθαι (ειδικά της Ελλάδας) νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συνδιάζουμε απαραίτητα την κεραία με την κόλαση.

----------


## sigmacom

> @Στέλιο : Συμφωνώ με τα όσα έγραψες, αλλά το παρακάτω:
> σηκώνει κουβέντα, αφού οι εταιρείες δεν κάθονται πάντα να περιμένουν 2++ χρόνια για να βγει η έρμη η άδεια. Βέβαια και πάλι νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος, εφόσον το μελετάνε οι ίδιες το θέμα.







> μιλάτε σοβαρά τώρα;
> έχετε δει μετρήσεις σε κεραίες κινητής; στην Ελλάδα; στην χώρα της μίζας; άδειες;που; εδώ τα τηλεοπτικα κανάλια 15 χρόνια μετά είναι χωριςαδεια. ξέρω κεραίες κινητής με κολώνα της δεη δίπλα και ακόμα δουλεύουν με γεννήτρια γιατί δεν έχουν άδεια και εσείς πιστεύεται για άδειες στην πόλη;
> μιλάτε ""στα σίγουρα" ότι η κεραία δεν κάνει κακό.έχει κανένας υπόψη του μετρήσεις στα 'link?(τα τύμπανα που συνδέει κεραία με κεραίααν περνάει από ταράτσες;



Τον Απρίλιο φέτος ψηφίστηκε νέος νόμος, που οι άδειες θα βγαίνουν σε 4 μήνες. Τα δε πρόστιμα για τους παραβάτες φτάνουν και τις 300.000 ευρώ, ποια εταιρεία θα ρισκάρει? Υπάρχουν τα συστήματα του Πεδίον24 που μετρούν αδιάλειπτα, αλλά και έφοδοι μετρήσεων από τις αρχές. Έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα. 





> μιλάτε ""στα σίγουρα" ότι η κεραία δεν κάνει κακό.έχει κανένας υπόψη του μετρήσεις στα 'link?(τα τύμπανα που συνδέει κεραία με κεραίααν περνάει από ταράτσες;



Έχω υπ' όψιν μου, και δεν συμμερίζομαι την ανησυχία που διατυπώνεις. 





> Σήμερα, *είναι λίγοι οι επιστήμονες που διατηρούν ακόμα επιφυλάξεις ως προς την επικινδυνότητα της μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας*… (σελ. 40).



Βασίλη, προσπερνάω ότι πρόκειται για σελίδα δικηγόρου, αλλά μιλάμε για αναφορά σε βιβλίο του 1997 με τις γνώσεις / στοιχεία του 1997... Τα νέα στοιχεία / δεδομένα τη σήμερον, το ανατρέπουν. 





> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης όμως μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι: Αν η κεραία οφείλει να εκπέμψει σχεδόν όσο το κινητό, για να "μιλά" ταυτόχρονα με τόσους (πόσους συνδρομητές προφανώς εκπέμπει όσο όλοι οι συνδρομητές της κυψέλης μαζί. Αυτό ισχύει ή όχι; Ερώτηση κάνω, δεν ξέρω.



Όχι ακριβώς έτσι. Λόγω TDMA που γίνεται χρήση στο GSM, με έναν πομποδέκτη (1 συχνότητα), μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει ταυτόχρονα ως και 16 συνδρομητές (HalfRate codec) και με το χαρακτηριστικό OSC/MIMO τους διπλάσιους. Μόνο αν ξέρεις πόσους πομποδέκτες έχει μια κεραία μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις την συνολική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ. Τα περί παροχής από την ΔΕΗ, δε λένε τίποτα με σιγουριά. Τα μηχανάκια είναι ενεργοβόρα (ειδικά τα παλιά) και συν τοις άλλοις υπάρχουν και κλιματιστικά εκεί μέσα που καταπίνουν ρεύμα. Άλλωστε μπορεί να μου έφερες εμένα τριφασικό 25Α/φάση, αλλά εγώ να ανάβω λεντάκια - που το ξέρεις?  :Rolleyes: 


*@tomhel:* Την διαδικασία αν είναι νόμιμη ή όχι η κεραία, την ανέφερε ήδη ο Γιώργος εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post566890

----------

aeonios (19-11-12), 

firewalker (20-11-12), 

Hary Dee (19-11-12), 

leosedf (19-11-12), 

SRF (19-11-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Βασίλη, προσπερνάω ότι πρόκειται για σελίδα δικηγόρου, αλλά μιλάμε για αναφορά σε βιβλίο του 1997 με τις γνώσεις / στοιχεία του 1997... Τα νέα στοιχεία / δεδομένα τη σήμερον, το ανατρέπουν.



Τα νέα στοιχεία απλά δεν το επαληθεύουν, δεν αποδεικνύουν ωστόσο το αντίθετο. 

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να δέχεσαι ισχυρή ακτινοβολία σε 24 ωρη βάση και σίγουρα δεν κάνει καλό στην υγεία, εκτός αν αποδεικτεί ότι εξουδετερώνει και τους ιούς-μικρόβια. Παρόμοια με τον πάσχοντα από ανίατη ασθένεια ο οποίος με το θάνατό του θα έχει τη μοναδική ευκαιρία και δυνατότητα να απαλλαγεί οριστικά και για μία αιωνιότητα από την ασθένεια που τον ταλαιπωρεί...

----------


## rama

Για να μη μείνουμε στη θεωρία, και αφού παίζει θέμα υγείας, βρές τρόπο να μπείς στην οικοδομή (όσο δύσκολο και να είναι) και να πας να δείς τις συμβαίνει.
Αν υπάρχει όντως εγκατάσταση, τότε αλλάζει η κουβέντα. Το βασικό είναι να κάνεις αυτοψία.

----------


## leosedf

Θα γίνω εριστικός/κωλόπαιδο πάλι και θα με βρίζετε αλλά είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε οπότε συγχωρέστε με.





> μιλάτε σοβαρά τώρα;
> έχετε δει μετρήσεις σε κεραίες κινητής; στην Ελλάδα; στην χώρα της μίζας; άδειες;που; εδώ τα τηλεοπτικα κανάλια 15 χρόνια μετά  είναι χωριςαδεια. ξέρω κεραίες κινητής με κολώνα της δεη δίπλα και ακόμα δουλεύουν με γεννήτρια γιατί δεν έχουν άδεια και εσείς πιστεύεται για άδειες στην πόλη;
> μιλάτε ""στα σίγουρα" ότι η κεραία δεν κάνει κακό.έχει κανένας υπόψη του μετρήσεις στα 'link?(τα τύμπανα που συνδέει κεραία με κεραίααν περνάει από ταράτσες;



ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!
Ναι έχουμε δει μετρήσεις και επίσης ξέρουμε τι ισχύ βγάζει το κάθε μηχάνημα, ενδεικτικά να σου αναφέρω ότι έχω στήσει δίκτυο 3G σε ΟΛΗ τη βόρειο Ελλάδα και φυσικά και όλοκληρωμένους σταθμούς GSM/DCS/UMTS. Η ισχύς του κάθε sector στα βουνά (συνήθως τρεις) είναι 44W σε ΤΕΡΜΑ λειτουργία (δεν λειτουργούν ποτέ τέρμα). Οι ζεύξεις που αναφέρεις είναι 22dBm (η 158 mw) όταν είναι τέρμα, κανένα δεν πάει παραπάνω και συνήθως λειτουργούν στα 15-20dbm (31-100mw) ανάλογα με το πως έχει υπολογιστεί η ζεύξη. Αν βάλεις ένα αλουμινόχαρτο μπροστά κόβεται η ζεύξη, αν περάσω από μπροστά την ώρα που δουλεύω πάνω πάλι κόβεται η ζεύξη, αν κλάσω μπροστά πέφτουν τα db.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις μεγάλη ισχύ για ζεύξη.







> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης όμως μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι: Αν η κεραία οφείλει να εκπέμψει σχεδόν όσο το κινητό, για να "μιλά" ταυτόχρονα με τόσους (πόσους συνδρομητές προφανώς εκπέμπει όσο όλοι οι συνδρομητές της κυψέλης μαζί. Αυτό ισχύει ή όχι; Ερώτηση κάνω, δεν ξέρω.



Το κάλυψε και ο sigmacom. Παράδειγμα στις παλιές σαβούρες Nokia, Ericsson, nec-siemens κλπ κλπ υπήρχε μια συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα ανά sector (περίπου 64 ταυτόχρονοι συνδρομητές με σταθερή ισχύ). Πλέον με τα νέα συστήματα (βλέπε Huawei) το σύστημα σηκώνει μέχρι και 384 ταυτόχρονους συνδρομητές ανά sector το πετυχαίνει με interference cancellation, QAM  διαμορφώσεις κλπ και αναβαθμίζεται εύκολα, εκτός αυτού καταναλώνει το 1/10 από τους παλιότερους σταθμούς, ήδη στο σύστημα έχει ενσωματωθεί έξυπνη διαχείριση ενέργειας και green power με πολύ αποδοτικά τροφοδοτικά. Η ισχύς από το δίκτυο πέφτει δραματικά, σκέψου να το κάνεις αυτό σε όλη την Ελλάδα πόσο ρεύμα εξοικονομούν, είναι και ένας λόγος που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το σύστημα πλέον και η wind και η voda (η cosmote στον κόσμο της με απαρχαιωμένο δίκτυο, δεν πέσαν οι απαραίτητες μίζες)





> Ναι ,και τα 10-15Α ανα φαση (25-30 με τα κλιματιστικα) που τραβανε οι σταθμοι ειναι οση και η ισχυς του κινητου *10000 κινητα.



ΞΑΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!
ΠΟΥ τα βρίσκεις αυτά και τα λες? Η τα σκέφτεσαι μόνος σου? Όσα pansite υπάρχουν πλέον λειτουργούν με υβριδικό σύστημα φορτίζοντας το μπαταριοσύστημα με γεννήτρια η ΔΕΗ και μετά πέφτει σε low power λειτουργώντας μόνο με ανεμιστήρες (χωρίς κλιματιστικά), ιδίως με τα καινούρια πράσινα συστήματα οι καταναλώσεις έχουν φτάσει σε επίπεδα 1-3Α.
Και ΟΧΙ η ισχύς δεν είναι όση όσο τα κινητά, μάλιστα με το power control η ισχύς παίζει από 0.5W έως το όριο που έχει θέσει το radio περίπου στα 20, θυμήσου τα πράσινα συστήματα, προσπαθούν να χαμηλώσουν κατανάλωση όσο γίνεται, δεν υπάρχει λόγος η κεραία να σου δίνει 10W όταν χρειάζεσαι μόνο 1. Συγνώμη που μιλάω απότομα αλλά κάπως πρέπει να καταλάβετε πως λειτουργούν.





> Τοmhel
> Πέρα απο τις διάφορες γνώμες που ειναι σεβαστές,
> δές και την παροχή ηλεκτρικου ρευματος απο την ΔΕΗ, πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστής ισχύος. Ενας σταθμός GSM διαθέτει τουλαχιστον δυο ικριωματα πομποδεκτων καθώς και τις συστοιχίες μπαταριών φορτιστων.
> 
> Και πανω απ ολα, ψυχραιμία.



Σε backbone ίσως, εκεί λειτουργούν μεγάλα κλιματιστικά, φώτα, φορτιστές μπαταριών, ΠΟΛΛΑ άλλα μηχανήματα που στο σύνολο τους όλα αυτά καταναλώνουν αν και προσπαθούν να μειώσουν τώρα.
Τα ικριώματα που αναφέρεις που ήταν δυο ντουλάπες παλιότερα πλέον έχουν αντικατασταθεί από μια μονάδα rack μεγέθους 2U και το συνολικό baseband είναι μια καρτούλα μέσα σε αυτό το 2U κουτί που έχει πολλές θέσεις για κάρτες. Μια καρτούλα για το GSM, μια για το UMTS, μια για το LTE κλπ. Πάρε παράδειγμα από τις φωτογραφίες που έχω στην υπογραφή μου, το άσπρο 2U είναι το σύστημα πλέον, το άλλο είναι τροφοδοτικό και το γκρί 1U είναι το παλιό 3G.

----------

anastasios10 (28-11-12), 

genesis (05-12-12), 

Hary Dee (19-11-12), 

kx5 (07-02-13)

----------


## radioamateur

> Ρε ανθρωπε σε ποιον τα εχωσα..???
> Σε ποια δευτερη μοιρα εχω την υγεια της μητερας μου , οταν μολις σημερα εμαθα την υπαρξη της κεραιας και συνδιασα τους ιλιγκους με την κεραια...Μπορει να ειναι και εντελος τυχαιο το γεγονος , μπορει και οχι...!!!!
> Τα εχω καλα με τον γνωστο μου , μεχρι να ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ οτι αυτο που κανει ειναι παρανομο ,







> Επανερχομαι , στο θεμα και προσπερναω τις εξυπναδες ορισμενων.



Τις παρατηρήσεις για τα όποια συμπτώματα θα τις αναφέρεις στο γιατρό ο οποίος θα κάνει διάγνωση βάσει ερωτήσεων εξετάσεων και προπαντός δεν περιμένεις μετά από μήνες...!!!





> το μπαμπρεκιου αυτο βρίσκετε στον τελευταιο ανω οροφο ημιτελούς ( χωρις τουβλα - πυλωτη ) οικοδομής , και δεν εχει αναψει ποτε...ειναι ασπρο - ασπρο , πεντακαθαρο...!!!



Η παρατήση σου για ημιτελής οικοδομή προκαλεί απορία;Τυχαίο;Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ο γνωστός σου έχει πάρει άδεια και η όποια κεραία βλάπτει ή μπορεί να βλάψει μακροπρόθεσμα ή μεσοπρόθεσμα την υγεία.Εδώ μιλάμε για υψηλή συχνότητα και όχι για VHF,FM ή ΑΜ.
Στο όνομα της αιώνιας φιλίας με τον γνωστό σου συνέχισε να αποδέχεσαι τις όποιες επιλογές του...!!!
Απορώ...

----------


## leosedf

> Γιωργο μεταξυ του ενος ακρου και του αλλου υπαρχει και η μεση.Αν εκει που γινει η μελετη τα επιπεδα ακτινοβολιας ειναι σε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα να μπει.Αν μπει σε ενα σημειο οπου τα επιπεδα για 10-20 σπιτια(αρα μιλαμε για ~40 ατομα) η ακτινοβολια ψηνει καστανα ,τι θες να πουμε ? οτι εχουμε κινητα αρα δεν τρεχει μια?



Και πάλι δεν ισχύει τίποτα από αυτά, Δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η ισχύς με τη χωρητικότητα. Φαντάσου επίσης ένα στάδιο με 20.000 κόσμο. Αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις επί 2W σου κάνει 40kW ΜΟΝΟ από τα κινητά που έχει ο κόσμος πάνω του, πιο πολύ γι αυτό ανησυχούν οι επιστήμονες, στο συνωστισμό (η πολυκατοικία σου συνολικά εκπέμπει με περισσότερη ισχύ από την κεραία που λες) οπότε προτιμούν το κινητό να έχει αρκετό σήμα (κοντά κεραία) για να μη χρειαστεί το ALC στο κινητό σου να γκαζώσει.





> Πως ειναι δυνατον , οι 2 απο τις τρεις εταιρείες κινητής να εχουν εγκαταστάσεις 15 χμτρ πάνω στο βουνό και η εν'λογο εταιρεια που δεν ειναι στο βουνο , ( και γιαυτο ειχε χαμηλο σημα ) , τωρα να  εχει φουλ σημα..?? ( η κοκκινη )



Μη στεναχωριέσαι έχουν όλοι micro συστήματα και κεραίες μέσα στην πόλη αρκετά, ίσως και εκεί τριγύρω. Αυτές στο βουνό δεν είναι αρκετές για να καλύψουν μια πόλη.

----------


## leosedf

Βρε tomhel βγάλε μερικές φωτογραφίες για να σου πούμε στα σίγουρα μην τυραννιέσαι.
Αν και μπάρμπεκιου χλωμό το κόβω συνήθως είναι καμινάδες.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τότε που δεν είχες καλό σήμα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το κινητό δούλευε στη μέγιστη ισχύ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι 250mw Το κεραιάκι που έχει το ασύρματο internet έχει 170mw και το έχεις μόνιμα μέσα στο σπίτι.
Η κεραία μέσα σε κατοικημένες περιοχές εκπέμπει σε χαμηλή ισχύ για μη μπαίνει ο λοβός της μέσα στην επόμενη κυψέλη.
Η ισχύ της δεν αλλάζει ανεξάρτητα με πόσα κινητά εξυπηρετεί. Αυτό που αλλάξει είναι η ισχύς του κινητού που έχεις στο αυτί.
Από τη μπροστινή μεριά η ισχύ είναι σχεδόν μηδενική ΑΛΛΑ από την πίσω μεριά εκπέμπει όλη την ισχύ
 Συνήθως στο σημείο αυτό είναι και ο δύκτης του χεριού για να στηρίζει καλά το τηλέφωνο στο αυτί. Πολλές δε φορές καλύπτεται και από τα μαλλιά ΤΟΤΕ έχεις μια "κεφαλοκαιρέα"
Μια λύση είναι το ahnds free ΑΛΛΑ πρέπει να είναι καλά φτιαγμένο γιατί αλλιώς όλη η ισχύς πηγαίνει διαμέσου της τρύπας του αυτιού.
Μια κεραία κοντά σου σημαίνει ότι σε κάθε τηλεφώνημα που κάνεις τρως λιγότερη ισχύ.
Το να μην υπήρχε καθόλου κεραία θα ήταν φυσικά καλύτερο αλλά να μην έχεις και εσύ κινητό, ασύρματο internet στη δουλεία και στο σπίτι 
Να μην έχεις τόσους δορυφόρους να εκπέμπουν στο κεφάλι σου 24ωρες κτλ κτλ

Σχετικά με τους ιλίγγους θα πρότεινα γρήγορη επίσκεψη σε γιατρό 
Η δική μου πεθερά παραπονιόταν ότι πονούσε η ωμοπλάτη της και το δεξί χέρι και μετά από 2 μήνες που δε το πάλευε άλλο και πήγε με το ζόρι στο γιατρό  , διαγνωστικέ καρκίνος στον 7ο σπόνδυλο Σε μερικές μέρες 'έχομε τα 40αντα της.

----------


## primeras

Έχοντας κάποια εμπειρία με ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες, νομίζω ότι ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων που έχουμε στην κουζίνα, μπορεί να είναι πιο ύποπτος από τις κεραίες καθώς αυτές συνήθως μετά την απόσταση λιγότερο του 1 μέτρου θεωρούνται ακίνδυνες. 
Άλλο αν μπορεί να μας κάνει πραγματικά κακό, ακόμη ακόμη και η ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπει ο ηλεκτρικός φούρνος του σπιτιού μας... το κλείνω αυτό... 

Σκεφτείτε όμως ότι οι εταιρίες πληρώνουν τους ιδιοκτήτες των ταρατσών που εγκαθηστούν τις κεραίες τους με καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητα ποσά... έτσι τουλάχιστον έχω ακούσει...

----------


## tomhel

Το ζορίσαμε αρκετα το θεμα , και ευχαριστώ ολους σας για τις απαντήσεις...
Το μπαρμπεκιου ΕΙΝΑΙ τελικα παραπλάνηση  , μετα απο μια (οσο γινοταν πιο κοντινή ) επίσκεψη ειδα οτι  η ψησταρια του μπαρμπεκιου σταματάει στην ταρατσα ( δεν την τρυπαει , με λιγα λογια ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΗ ) και μετα απο πανω απο την ταρατσα ξεκινάει η καμινάδα...
Πολλες φορες άλλωστε , επισκέπτονται το μπαρμπεκιου και την ταρατσα 2 τυποι με βαλιτσες ηλεκτρονικου-λογου και σκαλες , και σιγουρα δεν ειναι ψήστες..!!!

Απο τα πολλα που ακουσα μπορω να πω πως χωρις να ειμαι ειδικός , και με την πολυ μικρη εμπειρια που εχω , πιστευω πως η κεραία μόνο ΚΑΚΟ κανει μεσα σε κατοικημένη περιοχή...

Και ναι έχετε δικιο οτι ισως το κινητό  κανει μεγαλύτερη ζημια , αφου μου την μπουμπουνίζει κατακεφαλα ( καλα αυτα για τους φουρνους και τα φουρνακια δεν τα συζητάω ) ΑΛΛΑ η βασικη διαφορα ειναι οτι τη χρηση του κινητου μου την κανονίζω εγω , το ποσο θελω να ακτινοβολώ την ξεροκεφαλα μου , η το παιδι μου η οποιον εχω διπλα μου..
Μια ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ κεραία ομως διπλα απο το σπιτι μου , οσο και εξελιγμένη και μικρής ισχύος να ειναι δεν κανει διαλύματα και διακοπές...εκπέμπει 24/24
Και φανταστείτε οτι πριν το καλοκαίρι ( χρονική περίοδος που δεν ειχε μπει η κεραία μάλλον ) , το σημα μεχρι και σε απόσταση 10-15 χμτ επαιζε απο 1 εως 3 γραμμες μαξιμουν , ενω τωρα ειναι μονιμα 5 στα 5....
Δεν χρειαζετε πολυ μυαλο να καταλάβεις τα αυτονόητα...
ΑΛΛΑ και παλι , εστω οτι εχω αδικο και η κεραια ειναι οντως " ακακη " , θελω να δω μετρήσεις , εγγυήσεις και αποδείξεις γιαυτό..
Δεν αφηνω την υγεια της οικογενειας μου στην τυχη ..!!

Οι κινησεις μου απο αυριο ειναι
Μια βολτα στην Δημαρχία να δουμε τι απόψεις εχουν και τα παιδιά εκει , και εαν τελος πάντων υπάρχει κατι που μπορει να γινει απο την μερια τους , και μετα μια συνάντηση με τον πρόεδρου του συλλόγου "γονέων και κηδεμόνων "¨μιας και που αυτοι ανακάλυψαν το θεμα...
Σιγουρα θα ψαξω τον γνωστο μου που ειναι ο ιδιοκτήτης του χωρου , να του πω 2-3 φωνήεντα , τουλάχιστον να μαθει ( εαν δεν το ξερει ηδη )  οτι ο κόσμος και οι γείτονες ξερουν .....
Και μετα  ( εαν δεν βρεθει λυση ) σειρά έχει ο Δικηγόρος , και ο ΕΕΤΤ..


Ευχαριστω και παλι ολους σας για τον χρονο σας και τις κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις σας..

----------


## leosedf

Καλύτερα ΕΕΤΤ γιατί οι δήμαρχοι τα παίρνουν, όσο και αν σου φαίνονται καλά παιδιά.
Δεν έβγαλες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Δεν έβγαλες φωτογραφίες.



Αφού θέλεις τόσο να δεις φωτογραφίες θα δεις μία δικιά μου; Έχω διχαστεί, γιατί από τη μία μυρίζει κεραία λόγω των "παραβάν" που έχουν σκιστεί, λόγω των σιδερένιων καναλιών που ανεβαίνουν στην ταράτσα και φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν καλώδια και λόγω κάποιων άλλων πραγμάτων. Αλλά αυτό το περίβλυμα δείχνει σιδερομεταλοτέτοιο, και φαντάζομαι ότι μία κεραία δεν θέλει γύρω της τέτοιο υλικό. Σωστά; Άρα μάλλον δεν είναι; Σημείωση: Στη φωτογραφία υπάρχει και ένας τρίτος μέσα στο φουγάρο!
Κεραία;.JPG

----------


## moutoulos

Ασφαλώς και το *κινητό είναι πιο επιβλαβές*, σε σχέση με την καμουφλαρισμένη κεραία, εφόσον 
αυτό,  "κολλάει" στο κεφάλι μας. Μόνο που αυτό γίνεται αθροιστικά στο 24ωρο 1, 2, 5, 10 min ... 

Πέρα απο αυτό *είναι επιλογή μου*, να το "δουλέψω το κινητό μου" όποτε και όσο θέλω. Η κεραία *
εκπέμπει 24ωρο, και δεν είναι επιλογή μου.

ΟΠΟΤΕ:
Δεν έχει λογική το: αν οι κεραίες είναι θανατηφόρες ... "πέτα το κινητό σου".

*Αυτός ο βιασμός "χωρίς την θέλησή μου" εμένα προσωπικά με νευριάζει. Τι πάει να πεί νόμιμες?.
Πως είναι νόμιμες, όταν καλύπτονται/καμουφλάρονται?. Προσωπικά αν ήμουν η Χ εταιρεία 
Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας, *αν ήμουν νόμιμος* θα έγραφα στα @ρχιδι@ μου τον κόσμο τι λέει και θα 
την έστηνα κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Και όποιος ήθελε ας την πείραζε ...

Τώρα όταν κρύβονται κάτω απο φουστάνια, τραπεζάκια, καμινάδες ... υποτίθεται το κάνουν για 
να μην "ξεσηκώνεται" ο κόσμος, για τι δεν ξέρει και τσάμπα αναστατώνεται. Βέβαια υπάρχει και η 
άλλη θεωρία, ... αυτή της αισθητικής στην ταράτσα. Έτσι λένε ... 

Στα αεροσκάφη όταν κάναμε τεστ στο radar, έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται η διέλευση ανθρώπων εκείνη
 την ώρα απο μπροστά σε απόσταση 100 πόδια (30 μέτρα). Η ισχύς αυτού 35W UHF. Απλά εδώ 
στην Ελλάδα σιγά σιγά αυτό καταργήθηκε, γιατί υπήρχαν "άνδρες" που πέρναγαν απο μπροστά,
και ήταν πλέον ντροπή να ειδοποιήσεις ...

Επειδή λοιπόν το τοπίο είναι τόσο χλωμό, και εφόσον είμαστε και στην Ελλάδα που όλα έχουν
μπεί στην συντήρηση, ίσως και κατάψυξη, θα μου επιτρέψετε να έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου ...

Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, δεν λέω κάτι καινούργιο, απλά επίσημα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σχετικά
με την ακτινοβολία. Ο ένας αναιρεί τον άλλον. Κάτι σαν τα "πολιτικά" ένα πράγμα ...

Δεν ζώ με το φόβο της RF, οχι βέβαια. Στο κινητό θα μιλήσω ίσως και μισή ώρα σε μια μέρα, ή θα 
surfάρω με το iPad κάνα δίωρο, αλλά πάντα ελεγχόμενα και όταν έχω δουλειά. Ποτέ όμως δεν θα 
κοιμόμουν/ζούσα (σχεδόν) αγκαλιά με μια κεραία, και μάλιστα "ντυμένη", χωρίς να γνωρίζω την 
νομιμότητά της, ειδικά χωρίς την θέλησή μου. Αν την στήνανε κανονικά χωρίς "νυφικό" πιθανών 
να μην με πείραζε γιατί θα μου μετέδιδε την σιγουριά τους για την νομιμότητα της κεραίας τους. 

Ξέρω ξέρω, βλάχικο το σκεπτικό μου, αλλά ας ήταν αυτοί ξεκάθαροι στις κινήσεις τους, για να 
θεωρήσω και εγώ Οκ την νομιμότητά τους.




Είπα μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, 
τις ανησυχίες μου μεταφέρω ...

----------


## leosedf

> Αφού θέλεις τόσο να δεις φωτογραφίες θα δεις μία δικιά μου; Έχω διχαστεί, γιατί από τη μία μυρίζει κεραία λόγω των "παραβάν" που έχουν σκιστεί, λόγω των σιδερένιων καναλιών που ανεβαίνουν στην ταράτσα και φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν καλώδια και λόγω κάποιων άλλων πραγμάτων. Αλλά αυτό το περίβλυμα δείχνει σιδερομεταλοτέτοιο, και φαντάζομαι ότι μία κεραία δεν θέλει γύρω της τέτοιο υλικό. Σωστά; Άρα μάλλον δεν είναι; Σημείωση: Στη φωτογραφία υπάρχει και ένας τρίτος μέσα στο φουγάρο!
> Κεραία;.JPG



Αυτό κάνει μπαμ απο 30χλμ οτι είναι κεραία, το τετράγωνο δίπλα έχει πιάτο για ζεύξη. Κάτω φαίνεται λαμαρίνα αλλά πάνω είναι πολυεστέρας.

----------

Hary Dee (20-11-12)

----------


## nikknikk4

http://keraies.wordpress.com/categor...%CE%B1/page/2/

----------


## leosedf

Γίδια! Στο πρώτο δείχνει wifi του δήμου.
Μόνο κηφισιά παίζει lol.

----------


## giwrgosss

offtopic/ 






> Αφού θέλεις τόσο να δεις φωτογραφίες θα δεις μία δικιά μου; Έχω διχαστεί, γιατί από τη μία μυρίζει κεραία λόγω των "παραβάν" που έχουν σκιστεί, λόγω των σιδερένιων καναλιών που ανεβαίνουν στην ταράτσα και φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν καλώδια και λόγω κάποιων άλλων πραγμάτων. Αλλά αυτό το περίβλυμα δείχνει σιδερομεταλοτέτοιο, και φαντάζομαι ότι μία κεραία δεν θέλει γύρω της τέτοιο υλικό. Σωστά; Άρα μάλλον δεν είναι; Σημείωση: Στη φωτογραφία υπάρχει και ένας τρίτος μέσα στο φουγάρο!



πάτε καλά ? αυτό είναι μυστική βάση τς MASA για επικοινωνία άμεση απο ατους που μένουν  στην διπλανή μας πόρτα  ( και μέχρι τώρα δεν το ξέραμε )  με τους εξω ...!! οσο για την ακτινοβολία δεν το συζητάμε ... τόσο καιρό λέγαμε τ έφταιγε και νομίζαμε οτι είναι οι κεραίες κινητής , που να ξέραμε ... εμ δεν ήξερες ... δεν ρώταγες   :Lol:  :Lol: 

υσ : για τν ιστορία στην διπλανή βεράντα απο μένα υπάρχει micro σύστημα πιασμένο στο κάγκελο εδω και 2 χρόνια που εξυπηρετεί wind/voda , μετρημένο διαπιστωμένο στην φουλ ισχύ σε απλά ελληνικά δεν ξεπερνάει την ένταση του ασύρματου ρουτερ μου και τον υπολοίπων τς γειτονιάς , δεν υπάρχουν ουτε ζαλάδες ουτε εμετοί ουτε καούρες  ... ακριβός το ιδιο πράγμα αν έμπαινε σε καμινάδα μπορεί να είχαμε τέτοια συμπτώματα , δεν ξέρω , μπορεί οι καμινάδες να αυξάνουν την ένταση λόγο αντανάκλασης και να προκαλούν διάφορα  :Lol:  :Lol:  

ontopic/

----------

Hary Dee (20-11-12)

----------


## aris285

> Αυτό κάνει μπαμ απο 30χλμ οτι είναι κεραία, το τετράγωνο δίπλα έχει πιάτο για ζεύξη. Κάτω φαίνεται λαμαρίνα αλλά πάνω είναι πολυεστέρας.



επίσης εχετε  δει σε πολες ταρατσες τετοια σχαρα καλωδιων 
Κεραία;1.JPG

----------


## moutoulos

*ΝΟΜΟΣ 3431 - EETT  * (Άρθρο 31, παράγραφος 21) 

Διαβάστε το. 

Όταν απαγορεύονται σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους, αυτό κάτι σημαίνει. 
Εννοείται δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης με κανέναν, για
το αν ισχύει/δεν ισχύει. 

Και να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο?. Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύεται οτι ... :

Kαι παράνομες να ήταν θα τις απαγόρευαν?. Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος οτι
δεν θα το λέγαν καν. Εδώ πλέον μας χορηγούν *νόμιμα* ληγμένα τρόφιμα
και θα κολλήσουν εκεί?. Πιστεύω πως οχι. 

Όλα λειτουργούν πλέον με ασύρματη ζεύξη. Αν πουν η *RF τελικά
ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ*, διαλύθηκαν τα πάντα. Οπότε ηρεμία ..., δεν θα το πούν.

Είναι τόσο μεγάλο το "ποτάμι" (διαφυγόντα κέρδη), που δεν γυρίζει 
πίσω. Απλά στα νοσοκομεία ακόμα κρατάνε το τυπικό μέρος ..., 
αλλά για πόσο?. 

Οπότε πάρτε έναν μεσημεριανό υπνάκο στον καναπέ* σας, και δίπλα, 
τι και αν "βαράει" το WiFi σας ανοιχτό, σε απόσταση δυο μέτρα, αυτό 
κάνει την δουλειά του ...

Τέλος πάντων βγήκα λίγο εκτός θέμ, δεν θα ξανα-επεκταθώ/πεταχτώ 
στο θέμα, ... για το θέμα.


* Το κάνω και εγώ πότε πότε (χωρίς το Wireless ON βέβαια  :Biggrin: )

----------


## vasilllis

> *ΝΟΜΟΣ 3431 - EETT  * (Άρθρο 31, παράγραφος 21) 
> 
> Διαβάστε το. 
> 
> Όταν απαγορεύονται σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους, αυτό κάτι σημαίνει. 
> Εννοείται δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης με κανέναν, για
> το αν ισχύει/δεν ισχύει. 
> 
> Και να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο?. Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύεται οτι ... :
> ...




απο οσο ξερω απο κατω εισαι στο ματι του κυκλωνα.το καλυτερο σημειο δηλαδη.
δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο ομως:
Οπότε πάρτε έναν μεσημεριανό υπνάκο στον καναπέ* σας, και δίπλα, 
τι και αν "βαράει" το WiFi σας ανοιχτό, σε απόσταση δυο μέτρα, αυτό 
κάνει την δουλειά του ...

τι θελεις να πεις?
αν εγω καπνιζω πρεπει το απεναντι εργοστασιο να ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ τα απαριατητα φιλτρα και να βαλει και την εξατμιση στο σπιτι μου?

----------


## μποζονιο

καλα εδω οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιουν φουρνο μικροκυματων και μου λες για τα wifi.. :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> ... οπότε προτιμούν το κινητό να έχει αρκετό σήμα (κοντά κεραία) για να μη χρειαστεί το ALC στο κινητό σου να γκαζώσει.



Καλημέρα,

τελικά μάλλον μας προσέχουν, μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσουμε και συγνώμη στις εταιρείες!

Εντέλλει είναι επιλογή του χ πολίτη να αποφασίζει στον χώρο που διαμένει τι είδους ακτινοβολίες θα δέχεται, όπως π.χ. όταν κλείνει το γουίφι? Γιατί κατά τα άλλα και η ακτινοβολία έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά ρύπανσης, ας την πούμε ηλεκτρομαγνητικής.

Βεβαίως πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη η ανάλυσή σου, εγκαταστάστης γαρ αλλά διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις όχι ως προς την ορθότηατα των στοιχείων αλλά για τις όποιες βιολογικές επιπτώσεις λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη συνεχή εκπομπή, το κέρδος της κεραίας εκπομπής το οποίο πολλαπλασιαζόμενο με μία σχετικά χαμηλή στάθμη σήματος μπορεί να δίνει ένα υπολογίσιμο μέγεθος και το γεγονός ότι μία κυτταρική (βιολογική) λειτουργία στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει η όποια επιβάρυνση απαιτεί μόνο ένα μικρό ποσό άς το πούμε ενέργειας προκειμένου να διαταραχθεί και υπερβεί το κατώφλι της φυσιολογικής λειτουργίας της.

Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι δίκαιη η αγανάκτηση αν έχεις πχ. παιδιά να δέχεσαι να ζεις υπό τον λοβό (έστω και τον πλευρικό) μίας κεραίας την οποία δεν θα τοποθετούσες ακόμα και αν είχες ο ίδιος κάποιο οικονομικό συμφέρον και επαφυόμενος στην χαμηλή ονομαστική ισχύ της Κινεζιάς!

----------


## performer

DSCN0625.jpg

        Να μια καθόλα  <<νόμιμη>> κεραία κινητής μπροστά στα μούτρα μας. Απόσταση ούτε 10 μέτρα απο το μπαλκόνι μας. Και όμως τόσα χρόνια το αγνοούσαμε.
           Σήμερα χτύπησαν το κουδούνι μας  δύο νεαροί εφοδιασμένοι με κατι μετρητές  υπάλληλοι της e.e.a.e.gr. ; Ήρθαμε να μετρήσουμε λέει ο ένας την ένταση της κεραίας που έχεται μποστά σας.Ποιά κεραία βρέ παιδιά; Νά αυτή .Πέσαμε απο τα σύννεφα.    Στά 20 μέτρα αριστερά υπάρχει και παιδικός σταθμός που όπως μας είπαν η νομοθεσία λέει ότι  η απόσταση  πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 300 μέτρα. Να μην τα πολυλογώ οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν ότι έιμαστε πιό λίγο πιό κάτω απο τα όρια.
          Ποιός μπορεί όμως να διαβεβαιώσει ότι η μακροχρόνια έκθεση στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία δεν θα έχει επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας επειδή ο γείτονας νοίκιασε τα κεραμύδια του για 1500 ευρώ τον μήνα;. Τόσο ενοίκιο παίρνει παρακαλώ απο την εταιρία
 για αυτό που φαίνεται ως μπουρί εξαερισμού.

----------


## POWERFUL

Τώρα θα δείτε με 4G το πόσες κεραίες θα φυτρώσουν!
Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως στην Κόρινθο έχουν στο Αγ. Παταπιο  έχουν κοντά στο στρατόπεδο και τώρα βάζουν κι άλλες  στην πόλη;

----------


## Hary Dee

> Κάτω φαίνεται λαμαρίνα αλλά πάνω είναι πολυεστέρας.



Πολύ καλή εξήγηση!




> το τετράγωνο δίπλα έχει πιάτο για ζεύξη.



Αυτό όμως δείχνει να είναι όλο λαμαρινένιο. Πώς εξηγείται αυτό;

ΥΓ:Σε κοντινή πολυκατοικία πάντως υπάρχει ένα διπλό πιάτο που μου έμοιαζε για συνδέτης του συστήματος με άλλη κεραία. Ήταν και αυτός ένας λόγος ακόμη.

----------


## leosedf

> Πολύ καλή εξήγηση!
> Αυτό όμως δείχνει να είναι όλο λαμαρινένιο. Πώς εξηγείται αυτό;
> 
> ΥΓ:Σε κοντινή πολυκατοικία πάντως υπάρχει ένα διπλό πιάτο που μου έμοιαζε για συνδέτης του συστήματος με άλλη κεραία. Ήταν και αυτός ένας λόγος ακόμη.



Στο τετράγωνο μόνο η μεριά που χρειάζεται είναι πολυεστέρας, έτσι κι αλλιώς το πιάτο είναι καρφί. Και μάλλον κοιτάει σε πυλώνα, αν δεν έχει ίσως υπάρχει γειτονικός σταθμός με μισθωμένη η άλλο hop.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Τώρα θα δείτε με 4G το πόσες κεραίες θα φυτρώσουν!
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως στην Κόρινθο έχουν στο Αγ. Παταπιο  έχουν κοντά στο στρατόπεδο και τώρα βάζουν κι άλλες  στην πόλη;



Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση *πώς* όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν σε καιρούς κρίσης;;; Ο νεοέλληνας(-ναράς) δεν έχει να πληρώσει το νοίκι του αλλά μιλά με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο (των 400€) και σερφάρει.  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Blink: 

Edit: Σερφάρει με το κινητό του εννοώ, χωρίς wifi...

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι επικίνδυνη είναι η ακτινοβολία ενός jammer ή να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα; Μιλάω για ένα jammer προδιαγραφών κάλυψης ενός συγκροτήματος πχ σχολείο, νοσοκομείο, εκκλησία κλπ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση *πώς* όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν σε καιρούς κρίσης;;; Ο νεοέλληνας(-ναράς) δεν έχει να πληρώσει το νοίκι του αλλά μιλά με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο (των 400€) και σερφάρει. 
> 
> Edit: Σερφάρει με το κινητό του εννοώ, χωρίς wifi...



 :Lol:   :Lol:   400€ κανουν οι παλιατζουρες,ακομα εκει εχεις μεινει εσυ?
δεν εχεις δει τα iphone που σφυρανε???
Και οι περισοτεροι δουλευουν με αναπαντητες(γιαττι τελειωσε η καρτα)

----------

Hary Dee (21-11-12), 

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

Εκτός από αυτό:



> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι επικίνδυνη είναι η ακτινοβολία ενός jammer ή να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα; Μιλάω για ένα jammer προδιαγραφών κάλυψης ενός συγκροτήματος πχ σχολείο, νοσοκομείο, εκκλησία κλπ.



 Να κάνω και μία ακόμη ερώτηση: Γιατί βλέπω τσακωμούς μόνο για κεραίες κινητής; Για άλλα δίκτυα όπως του Tetra δεν έχω διαβάσει για ξηλώματα κεραιών κλπ. Εκεί τι παίζει;

----------


## antonis_p

> Πως ειναι δυνατον , οι 2 απο τις τρεις εταιρείες κινητής να εχουν εγκαταστάσεις 15 χμτρ πάνω στο βουνό



Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα των συνδρομητών τους που το κινητό τους "μπουμπουνίζει" για να μπορέσει να το ακούσει ο δέκτης στο βουνό. Και αυτών και των γύρω τους.

----------


## tomhel

Συνεχεια...


Μετα απο συντομη συνομιλία με ανρθωπο της Δημαρχιας , ο Δημος γνωριζε την προθεση της κοκκινης εταιριας για την τοποθετηση κεραιας στην περιοχη και προς αυτου εχει εκδοθεί και σχετικη καταγγελια του δημοτικου συμβουλιου που λεει οτι εκτος τον αλλων η καιρεα ειναι στα 200 μετρα απο σχολείο...
Αλλα απο οτι μου ειπε , δεν επιρεαζετε η λειτουργία της γιατι πολυ απλα εχει αλλαξει το νομοθετικό πλαισιο και δεν εχουν λογο οι Δημοι αφου δεν ειναι στην δικαιοδοσία τους ...

Οποτε ο ιδιοκτητης γνωριζει για τις αντιδρασεις , αλλα δεν εχει ιδρώσει το αυτι του..!!!

Θα εχουμε κακα ξεμπερδέματα μαλλον..!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Αλλα απο οτι μου ειπε , δεν επιρεαζετε η λειτουργία της γιατι πολυ απλα εχει αλλαξει το νομοθετικό πλαισιο και δεν εχουν λογο οι Δημοι αφου δεν ειναι στην δικαιοδοσία τους ...
> 
> Οποτε ο ιδιοκτητης γνωριζει για τις αντιδρασεις , αλλα δεν εχει ιδρώσει το αυτι του..!!!



Ωραία υπεκφυγή! Ο Δήμος σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να ενεργεί προς όφελος των Δημοτών και όχι να ενεργείται (αφοδεύει εις βάρος τους)! Γιατί αν έχει τη βούληση ναι μεν μπορεί να μην είναι αρμοδιότητά του αλλά μπορεί να καταφύγει στο αρμόδιο όργανο της πολιτείας συντεταγμένα ως Δήμος και όχι να παραπέμπει εκεί τον μεμονωμένο Δημότη εγκαταλείποντάς τον ουσιαστικά στην (μη) τύχη του... Εναλλακτικά μία ομαδική κίνηση θα μπορούσε να είναι η συλλογή υπογραφών από ικανό αριθμό Δημοτών, η δημοσίευση και επομένως δημοσιότητα μέσω των τοπικών εφημερίδων των καταγγελιών και η αξιοποίηση τυχόν κονέ με κάποιον από τους Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους. Ελλάδα είμαστε, οι πρακτικές γνωστές και διαχρονικές, αυτές πληρώνουμε άλλωστε...

Όσο για τον ιδιοκτήτη αυτός δεν φταίσει σε τπτ, κάνει τη δουλειά του...!

----------


## chip

κανε καταγγελία στην πολεοδομία! Σίγουρα θα έχει πολεοδομική παράβαση! 
Μίλα και με ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Hary Dee

> ΥΓ γειτονα εχουμε και εμεις εναν πονηρο.στα φαναρια ,σε αυτον με τα ειδη ψαρικης αν εχεις προσεξει(μεσω Pm λεπτομερειες).



Εδώ έχει διάφορες κεραίες στο Κερατσίνι, καθώς και κάτι σκόρπιες μετρήσεις.

----------


## mpex2006km

Καλησπέρα παίδες.

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με της κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας γιατί έχω 4 ραντάρ στα γύρο βουνά.

Και ρωτώ ο στρατός έχει κάνει μετρήσεις για τις κεραίες που βρίσκονται καμιά 500 μέτρα από το χωριό ? 

Και τα ραδιόφωνα μέσα στην πόλη της Ρόδου? 

Και τους νόμιμος - ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΈΝΑ - Με ασυρμάτους? 

Και τα 10 wifi routers της γειτονιάς και τα 3 repeater για να φτάνουμε στον γείτονα 2 σπίτια παρακάτω ?

Τέλος πάντων, θέλω να καταλήξω ότι δεν πρέπει να τα θεωρούμε όλα σατανικά ή παράνομα. Καλός ή κακός "πλέον μεγαλώσαμε με την RF" ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΟΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ. Δεν λέω ότι είναι καλό για την υγεία μας αλλά δεν γίνετε πλέον χορις αυτήν.

----------


## antonis_p

> Καλησπέρα παίδες.
> 
> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με της κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας γιατί έχω 4 ραντάρ στα γύρο βουνά.
> 
> Και ρωτώ ο στρατός έχει κάνει μετρήσεις για τις κεραίες που βρίσκονται καμιά 500 μέτρα από το χωριό ? 
> 
> Και τα ραδιόφωνα μέσα στην πόλη της Ρόδου? 
> 
> Και τους νόμιμος - ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΈΝΑ - Με ασυρμάτους? 
> ...



Μακάρι να υπήρχε μία κυψέλη σε κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο και να ήταν 1W. Παρόλο που δεν είμαστε σε forum "κυνήγι και ψάρεμα", υπάρχει μία αδικαιολόγητη ευαισθησία με την RF! Και να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι το αγαπημένο θέμα είναι οι "πειραματικοί" πομποί, και μάλιστα σε συχνότητες που απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου ο "πειραματισμός"!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Εδώ έχει διάφορες κεραίες στο Κερατσίνι, καθώς και κάτι σκόρπιες μετρήσεις.



ειναι για γελια οι ανθρωποι.αυτες ειναι μονο;
εκτος απο ηλιθιους μας θεωρουν και τυφλους;;;
εγω ξερω αλλες 10 γυρω γυρω.

----------


## moutoulos

> Μακάρι να υπήρχε μία κυψέλη σε κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο και να ήταν 1W.




*Αντώνη αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο ...
*

Αλλά προτιμούν τα 20-40W ανα χιλιόμετρο ...,και αυτό μάλλον είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## picdev

έχω δει φωτογραφίες απο φιλλανδία που στα φανάρια πχ υπάρχουν μικρές κεραίες ,σε ύψος 2.5 μέτρα περίπου

----------


## leosedf

> *Αντώνη αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο ...
> *
> 
> Αλλά προτιμούν τα 20-40W ανα χιλιόμετρο ...,και αυτό μάλλον είναι το πρόβλημα.



Στα 2100 η εξασθένηση είναι τόσο μεγάλη που στη διπλανή οικοδομή δεν μπορεί να περάσει το ντουβάρι.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

εγω ενα ξερω πως αυτες μας σκοτωνουν και η ποιο απλη λυση ειναι ο φιλος να κανει μια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και μην με λετε μαμπετια τωρα

----------


## leosedf

Ωραία λοιπόν αφού μας σκοτώνουν αποδείξτε το με στοιχεία που θα αποδεχτούν όχι μόνο εδώ μέσα αλλά και όλοι οι επιστήμονες ανά τον κόσμο. Με στοιχεία έ! Όχι με σελίδες τύπου λιακόπουλου.
Και μετά να κλείσουμε όλους τους ραδιοσταθμούς κλπ.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

εγω λεεω για τις κεραιες τις παρανομες αυτες που στινουν σε σκεπες αποδειξεις πολλες και μαλιστα εδω στην καστορια 3 ατομα λευχαιμια επαθαν

----------


## leosedf

Οι καμουφλαρισμένες είναι ΙΔΙΕΣ με τις νόμιμες. Μάλιστα και πολλές νόμιμες που βρίσκονται δίπλα σε σπίτια, σε σχολεία και σε νοσοκομεία επίσης.

Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι οι παράνομες κεραίες εκπέμπουν ακτίνες θανάτου.
Άσχετα με την άδεια η όχι όποιος έχει το χρόνο ας το αποδείξει.

----------


## antonis_p

> εγω ενα ξερω πως αυτες μας σκοτωνουν και η ποιο απλη λυση ειναι ο φιλος να κανει μια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και μην με λετε μαμπετια τωρα



Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ σοβαρό! Από πού το ξέρεις;

----------


## MitsoulasFm

το ειχε πει μια μερα το τοπικο καναλι τον εναν τον ξερω που επαθε λευχαιμια

----------


## george Mp

Πριν 7-8 χρονια στην ανω Γλυφαδα στησανε μια κεραια στην ταρατσα ενος μαγαζιου με παταρι, παει στο μαγαζι ο Μ... τον πιανει ξαφνικα εντονος πονοκεφαλος, μετα απο λιγο μαθενει για την κεραια, παει και βγαζει το ρευμα απο την μπριζα, μειοθηκε ο πονοκεφαλος αλλα ακομη τον ενοχλουσε ωσπου νευριασε και ξηλωσε την κεραια, μετα απο λιγο του περασε εντελος και ο πονοκεφαλος. Ισως ειναι ευαισθητουλης , τι να πω;

----------


## leosedf

Α εντάξει βρε για να το λέει το τοπικό κανάλι έτσι θα είναι. Αυτό φταίει. κάτω όλες οι κεραίες στην Καστοριά.. Όλες και τα ραδιόφωνα και οι Τηλεοράσεις (μιας και είναι κοντά στην πόλη) και τα wifi όλοι κλειστά. 
Επιστροφή στα καντήλια ΤΩΡΑ!

----------

Hary Dee (28-11-12)

----------


## leosedf

> Πριν 7-8 χρονια στην ανω Γλυφαδα στησανε μια κεραια στην ταρατσα ενος μαγαζιου με παταρι, παει στο μαγαζι ο Μ... τον πιανει ξαφνικα εντονος πονοκεφαλος, μετα απο λιγο μαθενει για την κεραια, παει και βγαζει το ρευμα απο την μπριζα, μειοθηκε ο πονοκεφαλος αλλα ακομη τον ενοχλουσε ωσπου νευριασε και ξηλωσε την κεραια, μετα απο λιγο του περασε εντελος και ο πονοκεφαλος. Ισως ειναι ευαισθητουλης , τι να πω;



Ξέχασες και το placebo effect.

----------


## george Mp

> Ξέχασες και το placebo effect.



Αν θελεις μπορουμε να παμε να στα πει ο ιδιος. Επισης ενας συγγενης μου που μιλαγε με τις ωρες πιο παλια ξαφνικα οταν πηγαινε να μιλησει στο κινητο ποναγε το κεφαλι του υπερβολικα και οταν τον περνανε δεν απαντουσε και τους επερνε απο το σταθερο, καταλαβαινε ποτε χτυπαει κινητο της παρεας με σιγαση,  και αυτον μπορουμε αν θες να του μιλησουμε.

----------


## picdev

μα καλά και χωρίς ρεύμα είχε πονοκέφαλο ?  :Lol:  το σίδερο της κεραίας του τον έκανε? μήπως ήταν omni?

----------


## leosedf

> *που μιλαγε με τις ωρες πιο παλια*



Αν σου δώσω μια μπανάνα και την κρατάς στο κεφάλι και μιλάς με τις ώρες και το δικό σου κεφάλι θα πονέσει.
Το ίδιο και με μια οδοντόβουρτσα.
Επίσης και ένα ρολό χαρτί υγείας..

----------


## leosedf

> μα καλά και χωρίς ρεύμα είχε πονοκέφαλο ?  το σίδερο της κεραίας του τον έκανε? μήπως ήταν omni?



Ε ναι, βλέπε ανάρτηση 74.

----------


## george Mp

> μα καλά και χωρίς ρεύμα είχε πονοκέφαλο ?  το σίδερο της κεραίας του τον έκανε? μήπως ήταν omni?



Αν τον γνωρισετε θα καταλαβετε οτι δεν ειναι ουτε ψευτης ουτε παραμυθας, ουτε λεει σαχλαμαρες για να περναει η ωρα, αντιθετα, τα λογια του ειναι μετρημενα και χωρις χαζα και σαχλα.
Στο μαγαζι αυτο μονο αυτος ειχε προβλημα με πονοκεφαλο, αν ειναι εντελως αθωα και ακινδυνα τα κινητα να δωσουμε και στα μωρα να παιζουν .

----------


## μποζονιο

Υπαρχει και η αποψη οτι οι κεραιες κινητων εχουν υπερυψηλες *φυσικες* συχνοτητες που προερχονται απο ημιαγωγους ΠΥΡΙΤΙΟΥ , οποτε τα κινητα ειναι ολιγον επικινδυνα για τον οργανισμο καθως εχουμε επιπεδα ΠΥΡΙΤΙΟΥ στο σωμα μας που "παλλονται" υπο μη φυσιολογικες συνθηκες.

http://www.papimi.gr/solidstateplasma.htm

----------


## leosedf

Και υψηλές συχνότητες ε? Πόσο υψηλές? Σε ποιές συχνότητες λειτουργούν? Και σιλικόνη? Μήπως εννοείς silicon (πυρίτιο στα αγγλικά).
Μιλάμε για σοβαρές έρευνες τώρα ε? Τι μαθαίνει κανείς βραδυάτικα.. Εγώ θα αντικαταστήσω τη σιλικόνη στο σώμα μου με φλαντζόκολλα (σιλικόνη ανθεκτική σε θερμοκρασία).

Ρε συ Γιώργο τελικά μήπως μόνο ο δικός του εγκέφαλος είχε πρόβλημα?

----------


## μποζονιο

συγνωμη εχεις δικιο πυριττιο εννοουσα ... μη βαρατε  :Tongue2:   :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> http://www.papimi.gr/solidstateplasma.htm



Συγνώμη που θα στο υποδείξω αλλά αυτό που δείχνεις δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με εκπομπές, με συχνότητες, με την επίδραση που έχει σε ανθρώπινο ιστό η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία.


Θα καταφέρει κάποιος να μας αποδείξει ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι επιβλαβής σε τέτοια επίπεδα?

----------


## μποζονιο

Γενετικη κανω στο τεταρτο ετος  :Tongue2:

----------


## george Mp

Μακαρι να λενε ολοι οι αλλοι βλακειες και να εχετε εσεις απολυτο δικιο με τις γνωσεις που καποιοι σας δωσανε και σιγουρα δεν μπορειτε να αποδειξετε γιατι δεν εχετε τα μεσα και πιθανων να ανακαλυψετε το δρακο αφου καποιοι αλλοι σας τον δειξουν οπως σας δωσαν και την μιση γνωση  οπως κανουν και οι εταιρεις που κρυβουν τα αποτελεσμετα τον οποιον μετρησεων. Παντως κανονικα θα επρεπε να σας δωσουν και κατι για την στηρηξη που τους δειχνετε, και απο ειρωνεια αλλο τιποτα.

----------


## μποζονιο

Απο πλευρας φυσικης και χημειας δε χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο για να το αποδειξεις.. καποια στοιχεια του σωματος απορροφουν τη συγκεκριμενη ιδιοσυχνοτητα.. ολα ειναι πανω στο λινκ, το θεμα ειναι να συσχετισεις τις διεργασιες που εχουν σχεση με το πυριτιο κτλπ στον οργανισμο αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις βιολογια και δε ξερω πολλους φυσικους να ξερουν βιολογια ειναι δυσκολο να εχεις ολοκληρωμενη ερευνα και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα τη μποικοταρουν οι εταιριες τηλεφωνιας που αποσο ξερω ειναι κρυμμενα ΜΕΓΑΛΑ κεφαλια απο πισω τους.

----------


## leosedf

Έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου με το επίπεδο γνώσεων που έχουν μερικοί εδώ μέσα. Πραγματικά νοιώθω λύπη.

Εντάξει Γιώργο είναι όπως τα λες. ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ! Μπορώ να σου δώσω μερικές απαντήσεις ξανά και ξανά όπως και έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα και οι απαντήσεις μου στο θέμα είναι διάσπαρτες εδώ μέσα. Εσείς το μόνο που αναφέρετε είναι "ξέρω έναν", " το είπε το τοπικό κανάλι", "άκουσα κάπου", "σιλικόνες και πυρίτια" κλπ.

Υπάρχει κάποια βάση σοβαρή? Κάτι που όντως να μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε?
Τώρα αυτά περί εταιριών και για πληρωμές κλπ κλπ είναι η κλασική φτηνή απάντηση κάποιου που δεν έχει ιδέα, έχει μαύρα μεσάνυχτα και δεν καταλαβαίνει καν τι είναι αυτό που συζητάει.

----------


## leosedf

> Απο πλευρας φυσικης και χημειας δε χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο για να το αποδειξεις..



Εκεί στο γενετιστήριο κάνετε και φυσική χημεία?
Οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ με τη συχνότητα της καταναλώνεται από την ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑ (νερο) στους ανθρώπινους ιστούς με τη μορφή θερμότητας. Μάλιστα η αύξηση θερμοκρασίας από όλες αυτές τις ακτινοβολίες (ακόμα και αν δουλεύεις 8 ώρες στο χορτιάτη) είναι της τάξεως 0.00χχ βαθμών κελσίου.
Ο φούρνος μικροκυμμάτων τρανό παράδειγμα που αυτή την ισχύ 500-800W τη συγκεντρώνει σε μια πολύ λεπτή θέσμη ώστε να καταφέρει να θερμάνει το κοτόπουλο που μόλις έβγαλες απο το ψυγείο, εκεί παίζει ρόλο η ισχύς που είναι ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΜΕΝΗ σε μια δεσμη μερικων χιλιοστών και οι αντανακλάσεις στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου.
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα κομμάτι κοτόπουλο το οποίο προηγουμένως θα έχεις αφυγράνει σε επίπεδα 0% και μόλις το βγάλεις θα παρατηρήσεις ότι δεν έχει την παραμικρή αύξηση θερμοκρασίας.

Και μετά η κλασική απάντηση για μεγάλα κεφάλια και ασχετίλες κλπ.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου με το επίπεδο γνώσεων που έχουν μερικοί εδώ μέσα. Πραγματικά νοιώθω λύπη.
> 
> Εντάξει Γιώργο είναι όπως τα λες. ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ! Μπορώ να σου δώσω μερικές απαντήσεις ξανά και ξανά όπως και έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα και οι απαντήσεις μου στο θέμα είναι διάσπαρτες εδώ μέσα. Εσείς το μόνο που αναφέρετε είναι "ξέρω έναν", " το είπε το τοπικό κανάλι", "άκουσα κάπου", "σιλικόνες και πυρίτια" κλπ.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια βάση σοβαρή? Κάτι που όντως να μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε?
> Τώρα αυτά περί εταιριών και για πληρωμές κλπ κλπ είναι η κλασική φτηνή απάντηση κάποιου που δεν έχει ιδέα, έχει μαύρα μεσάνυχτα και δεν καταλαβαίνει καν τι είναι αυτό που συζητάει.



Εις ατοπον απαγωγη απεδειξε μου και ΕΣΥ οτι οι ακτινοβολια ΔΕΝ κανει κακο στον οργανισμο.

----------


## Magneto

> Θα καταφέρει κάποιος να μας αποδείξει ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι επιβλαβής σε τέτοια επίπεδα?



Οχι δεν θα καταφερει κανεις να αποδειξει πως υπαρχει θεος. Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι πιστευουν σε θεο.
Οχι δεν θα καταφερει κανεις να αποδειξει και να υποδειξει σε αυτους που θελουν να εκπεμπουν συχνοτητες κα ακτινοβολιες.

Ετσι ενας κακοηθης τυπος μπορει να κανει ενα μικρο πομπο που να στοχευει την "κεραια" και με αυτο να αχρηστευει την λειτουργια της αφου θα την επιρεαζει με παρασιτα.
Τον μικρο πομπο κανει σε δορυφορικο πιατο ή αλλο κατοπτρο να σημαδευει την παλιοκεραια.
Βαζει και μια μεταβαλλομενη διαμορφωση με γεννητρια σηματος να σαρωνει τις περιοχες συχνοτητων της κεραιας.
Ολα αυτα θεωρητικα.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Εκεί στο γενετιστήριο κάνετε και φυσική χημεία?
> Οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ με τη συχνότητα της καταναλώνεται από την ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑ (νερο) στους ανθρώπινους ιστούς με τη μορφή θερμότητας. Μάλιστα η αύξηση θερμοκρασίας από όλες αυτές τις ακτινοβολίες (ακόμα και αν δουλεύεις 8 ώρες στο χορτιάτη) είναι της τάξεως 0.00χχ βαθμών κελσίου.
> Ο φούρνος μικροκυμμάτων τρανό παράδειγμα που αυτή την ισχύ 500-800W τη συγκεντρώνει σε μια πολύ λεπτή θέσμη ώστε να καταφέρει να θερμάνει το κοτόπουλο που μόλις έβγαλες απο το ψυγείο, εκεί παίζει ρόλο η ισχύς που είναι ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΜΕΝΗ σε μια δεσμη μερικων χιλιοστών και οι αντανακλάσεις στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου.
> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα κομμάτι κοτόπουλο το οποίο προηγουμένως θα έχεις αφυγράνει σε επίπεδα 0% και μόλις το βγάλεις θα παρατηρήσεις ότι δεν έχει την παραμικρή αύξηση θερμοκρασίας.
> 
> Και μετά η κλασική απάντηση για μεγάλα κεφάλια και ασχετίλες κλπ.




Οριστε προς απαντηση σου http://www.papimi.gr/EIGENFREQUENCIES.htm (ειπα *φυσικη* συχνοτητα)

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΩ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ..

Μη ξεχνας το προηγουμενο μυνημα μου :

Εις ατοπον απαγωγη απεδειξε μου και ΕΣΥ οτι οι ακτινοβολια ΔΕΝ κανει κακο στον οργανισμο.

----------


## george Mp

Απο πλευρας φυσικης και χημειας κατα περιοδους ανακαλυπτουν στοιχεια καινουργια και ακυρωνουν πολλα που θεωρουνται δεδομενα αλλα μεχρι τοτε η ζημια εχει γινει. Ακομα το dna το ψαχνουν, το φωτονιο δεν ξερουν σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει.Οι γνωσεις πανω στην κβαντικη ειναι ακομα σε εμβρυακο σταδιο, και 'μεις το παιζουμε θεοι και ψαχνουμε το μποζονιο του χινγκς.

----------


## μποζονιο

Τι να πω παιδια εγω εδωσα ΟΣΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ εκτος απο τη πατατα που εκανα με τη σιλικονη επειδη ειμαι ζαλισμενος απο τα διαβασματα οποιος θελει το ψαχνει παραπανω,, η απαντηση πιθανον να ειναι εκει. Δεν εχω ειδικευση στη βιολογια για να σας βοηθησω παραπανω χρειαζεται μια ομαδα επιστημονων με τη καταλληλη χρηματοδοτηση για να διευθετηθει το θεμα .

----------


## leosedf

> Οχι δεν θα καταφερει κανεις να αποδειξει πως υπαρχει θεος. Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι πιστευουν σε θεο.
> Οχι δεν θα καταφερει κανεις να αποδειξει και να υποδειξει σε αυτους που θελουν να εκπεμπουν συχνοτητες κα ακτινοβολιες.
> 
> Ετσι ενας κακοηθης τυπος μπορει να κανει ενα μικρο πομπο που να στοχευει την "κεραια" και με αυτο να αχρηστευει την λειτουργια της αφου θα την επιρεαζει με παρασιτα.
> Τον μικρο πομπο κανει σε δορυφορικο πιατο ή αλλο κατοπτρο να σημαδευει την παλιοκεραια.
> Βαζει και μια μεταβαλλομενη διαμορφωση με γεννητρια σηματος να σαρωνει τις περιοχες συχνοτητων της κεραιας.
> Ολα αυτα θεωρητικα.



Και μετά θα έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ να σου βάλει αυστηρό κωλοδάχτυλο γιατί η κεραία απέναντι τις συχνότητες τις έχει αγοράσει με εκατομμύρια ευρώ ενώ το καβουρδιστήρι σου εκπέμπει με το έτσι θέλω και ότι θέλει. Η ακτινοβολίες αυτές είναι φτιαγμένες από τον άνθρωπο άρα άτοπο να τις παρομοιάζεις με το θεό. Είναι θέμα που μπορεί να ερευνήσει ο καθένας μας.





> Οριστε προς απαντηση σου have fun! http://www.papimi.gr/EIGENFREQUENCIES.htm 
> 
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΩ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ..
> 
> Μη ξεχνας το προηγουμενο μυνημα μου :
> 
> Εις ατοπον απαγωγη απεδειξε μου και ΕΣΥ οτι οι ακτινοβολια ΔΕΝ κανει κακο στον οργανισμο.



Θα σε στεναχωρήσω και πάλι αλλά το link σου δεν λέει τίποτα απολύτως σχετικό με την κατανάλωση ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας από ανθρώπινους ιστούς κλπ.

Αυτό είναι το θέμα φίλε μου, ότι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν μπορεί να σου πει αν κάνει κακό η όχι. Τα στοιχεία μέχρι στιγμής δείχνουν αυτό, ότι καταναλώνεται με τη μορφή αμελητέας θερμότητας. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν ενοχλεί η όχι. Δεν έχει αναφερθεί ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση ασθένειας η θανάτου από ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία η κινητό, ψάξτο και αν βρεις κάτι εδώ είμαστε.
Τώρα αν το πάρουμε αλλιώς, με τη συχνότητα δηλαδή, αν όπως λέτε η υψηλή συχνότητα είναι το κλειδί ας δούμε.
Ραδιοφωνία FM: 88-108Mhz
Συχνότητες πολιτικής αεροπορίας: 108-130κάπου MHz
κλπ κλπ
Τηλεόραση: 550-880Mhz
GSM band: 880-960MHz
Radio links: περίπου 1700MHz
DCS Band: 1880 - 1960MHz
3G/UMTS/LTE: 2100MHz
Wifi-Bluetooth: 2400MHz
Φούρνος μικροκυμμάτων 2400MHz
Radar πολεμικής αεροπορίας περίπου 3100MHz

Σύμφωνα με αυτά πρέπει δηλαδή να κόψουμε όλοι τα bluetooth και Wifi οπωσδήποτε επίσης και τους φούρνους. Αφού είναι σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα. Και τους πομπούς τηλεόρασης γιατί είναι κοντά στην gsm.
 Για τα ραντάρ δεν το συζητώ γιατί η δέσμη δεν παίζει να έρχεται σε επαφή με κτήρια η ανθρώπους.

Αν το πάμε και με γνωστούς (έτσι για να ταιριάξει με άλλα post) ξέρω ανθρώπους που 15 χρόνια είναι μπροστά (1-2 μέτρα) από κεραίες κινητής κλπ. Κάθε μέρα 8 ώρες. Και παιδιά έχουν και είναι γεροί σαν ταύροι.
Επίσης και εγώ ο ίδιος είμαι 5 χρόνια ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ σε κεραίες και δουλεύω, ούτε απέναντι ούτε στο βουνό. Μπροστά! Δεν έχω επίσης το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αν θες χειροπιαστό δηλαδή είμαι ο ίδιος, ούτε ο γείτονας ούτε άκουσα. Έτσι για να ταιριάζει με τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις.

Δεν υπάρχει ούτε έχει αναφερθεί κάποια επίδραση, γίνονται έρευνες εδώ και χρόνια και σίγουρα θα μαζευτούν και στατιστικά για τα κινητά, αλλά με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία δεν υπήρχε καμιά αρνητική επίδραση.
Επίσης οι κεραίες κινητής εκπέμπουν αυστηρά στα όρια της ΕΕΤΤ τα οποία είναι 10 φορές χαμηλότερα (η κάπου εκεί) από τα όρια της Ευρώπης.
Εγώ ξέρω ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (και είναι πολλοί) με άδεια 1kW οι οποίοι εκπέμπουν με 10kW και απλά μειώνουν όταν γίνεται έλεγχος. Ποιο είναι χειρότερο τα 40W της κινητής η τα 10.000W?

----------


## μποζονιο

Καντε οτι θελετε βαρεθηκα.

----------


## leosedf

> Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω εισαι ηλεκτρονικος που εχεις πατησει τα -αντα οποτε οτι και να σου πω περι μοριακης φυσικης θα το γραψεις στα .. παλια σου τα παπουτσια..



Ωραία τσίμπα και το ενδιαφέρον κείμενο από εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_radiation  σου έχω κάνει και έντονα τα ενδιαφέρον πράγματα.

"The effects of electromagnetic radiation upon living cells, including those in humans, depends upon the power and the frequency of the radiation. For low-frequency radiation (radio waves to visible light) the best-understood effects are those due to radiation power alone, acting through the effect of simple heating when the radiation is absorbed by the cell. For these thermal effects, the frequency of the radiation is important only as it affects radiation penetration into the organism (for example microwaves penetrate better than infrared). Initially, it was believed that low frequency fields that were too weak to cause significant heating could not possibly have any biological effect.[6]Despite this opinion among researchers, evidence has accumulated that supports the existence of complex biological effects of weaker _non-thermal_ electromagnetic fields, (including weak ELF magnetic fields, although the latter does not strictly qualify as EM radiation[6][7][8]), and modulated RF and microwave fields.[9][10][11] Fundamental mechanisms of the interaction between biological material and electromagnetic fields at non-thermal levels are not fully understood.[6] Bioelectromagnetics is the study of these interactions and effects.
*The World Health Organization has classified radiofrequency electromagnetic radiation as a possible group 2b carcinogen.[12][13] This group contains possible carcinogens with weaker evidence, at the same level as coffee and automobile exhaust. For example, there have been a number of epidemiological studies of looking for a relationship between cell phone use and brain cancer development, which have been largely inconclusive, save to demonstrate that the effect, if it exists, cannot be a large one.* See the main article referenced above.
At higher frequencies (visible and beyond), the effects of individual photons of the radiation begin to become important, as these now have enough energy individually directly or indirectly to damage biological molecules.[14] All frequences of UV radiation have been classed as Group 1 carcinogens by the World Health Organization. Ultraviolet radiation from sun exposure is the primary cause of skin cancer.[15][16]
Thus, at UV frequencies and higher (and probably somewhat also in the visible range),[17] electromagnetic radiation does far more damage to biological systems than simple heating predicts. This is most obvious in the "far" (or "extreme") ultraviolet, and also X-ray and gamma radiation, are referred to as ionizing radiation due to the ability of photons of this radiation to produce ions and free radicals in materials (including living tissue). Since such radiation can produce severe damage to life at powers that produce very little heating, it is considered far more dangerous (in terms of damage-produced per unit of energy, or power) than the rest of the electromagnetic spectrum."

Απ΄ ότι βλέπεις (αν ξέρεις έστω λίγα Αγγλικά) Οι ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες είναι επικίνδυνες και περιλαμβάνει την ακτινοβολία Χ, υπεριώδη και ακτίνες γάμμα.
Επίσης ο διεθνής οργανισμός υγείας έχει κατατάξει τις υπόλοιπες ακτινοβολίες ως καρκινογόνες σε ίδια επίπεδα με τον ΚΑΦΕ που πίνεις κάθε πρωί. Και ότι αν υπάρχουν κάποιες άλλες καρκινογόνες επιδράσεις από τα κινητά δεν μπορεί να είναι σε μεγαλύτερα επίπεδα από τον ΚΑΦΕ που πίνεις κάθε πρωί.


Στείλτους ένα mail στον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας και πες τους ότι είναι μαλάκες και ότι εσύ ξέρεις από μοριακή φυσική και θα τους ανοίξεις τα μάτια.

----------


## μποζονιο

Τι ειμαστε σε κανα τηλεπαιχνιδι και δε το ξερω..

----------


## george Mp

Και τα εμβολια ολοι λενε οτι ειναι απαραιτητα, φωναζανε χτυπιοντουσαν παγκοσμια απειλη με τον φτιαχτο ιο η1ν1 και περιμενεις να σου πουν την αληθεια; Τα κινητα τα χρειαζονται πιο πολυ απο μας και δεν προκειται να μας πουν κατι , το ανθρωπινο σωμα και οχι μονο ειναι ηλεκτρικη μηχανη και μη πεις οχι, δεν επιρεαζεται απο καποιες συχνοτητες;Δεν λεμε για καποιο μικρο πομπο στα fm αλλα κινητης τλφ.Επισης ο καρκινος τα τελευταια χρονια κανει θραυση, τι αλλαξε ;

----------


## leosedf

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs193/en/
OK πάρε την πηγή.

----------


## μποζονιο

για τις κεραιες κινητης δε λεει τιποτα.. οποιος θελει να κανει ερευνα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα στειλτε μου πμ γιατι εδω μεσα δε βγαζω ακρη.. για φυσικη συχνοτητα μιλαω εγω για ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυματα και εντασεις μιλαω ο αλλος..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

> Και τα εμβολια ολοι λενε οτι ειναι απαραιτητα, φωναζανε χτυπιοντουσαν παγκοσμια απειλη με τον φτιαχτο ιο η1ν1 και περιμενεις να σου πουν την αληθεια; Τα κινητα τα χρειαζονται πιο πολυ απο μας και δεν προκειται να μας πουν κατι , το ανθρωπινο σωμα και οχι μονο ειναι ηλεκτρικη μηχανη και μη πεις οχι, δεν επιρεαζεται απο καποιες συχνοτητες;Δεν λεμε για καποιο μικρο πομπο στα fm αλλα κινητης τλφ.Επισης ο καρκινος τα τελευταια χρονια κανει θραυση, τι αλλαξε ;



Μόνο τα κινητά δηλαδή μπήκαν στη ζωή σου τα τελευταία χρόνια?
Ηλεκτρική μηχανή ε? Από ποιες συχνότητες επηρεάζεται? Απο ακτινογραφίες? ναι φυσικά, ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες.
ΟΧΙ στις υπόλοιπες συχνότητες.
Διάβασες πιο πάνω?

----------


## leosedf

> για τις κεραιες κινητης δε λεει τιποτα..



Έλα πες το. Δε διάβασες τίποτα απολύτως απλά το άνοιξες και το έκλεισες.

----------


## mpex2006km

> Και να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι το αγαπημένο θέμα είναι οι "πειραματικοί" πομποί, και μάλιστα σε συχνότητες που απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου ο "πειραματισμός"!!!







> Δεν υπάρχει ούτε έχει αναφερθεί κάποια επίδραση, γίνονται έρευνες εδώ και χρόνια και σίγουρα θα μαζευτούν και στατιστικά για τα κινητά, αλλά με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία δεν υπήρχε καμιά αρνητική επίδραση.
> Επίσης οι κεραίες κινητής εκπέμπουν αυστηρά στα όρια της ΕΕΤΤ τα οποία είναι 10 φορές χαμηλότερα (η κάπου εκεί) από τα όρια της Ευρώπης.
> Εγώ ξέρω ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (και είναι πολλοί) με άδεια 1kW οι οποίοι εκπέμπουν με 10kW και απλά μειώνουν όταν γίνεται έλεγχος. Ποιο είναι χειρότερο τα 40W της κινητής η τα 10.000W?



Άρα όταν ο Mastrotzitzikas κάνει linear στα 10kw ή η ερτ με την φωνή της Ελλάδος εκπέμπει στα 250kW είναι όλα μια χαρά. Αλλά όταν δούμε μια κεραία κινητής είναι σατανική και σπέρνει θάνατο -καρκίνο -ημικρανία και όλες της λοιπές ασθένειες. Εγώ λέω ότι αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι σωστά πρέπει να το ψάξουμε καλά πρώτα. 

ΥΓ    : ΑΑΑ και αν θέλετε να απομακρύνθητε από τους κινδύνους που σας βάζουμε εμείς οι σατανισμένοι χτίστε σιδερένιο υπόγειο σπίτι και ησηχαστε.
ΥΓ 2 : Και κάτι άλλο. Η καμήλα δεν κοιτάει την καμπούρα της κοιτάει του παιδιού της και γελάει,.

----------


## george Mp

> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs193/en/
> OK πάρε την πηγή.



ΤΩΡΑ ειναι που πειστικα, αμα ειναι και παγκοσμιος οργανισμος τι να λεμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥς ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. Το καινουργιο με τη ΝΑΣΑ το εμαθες; ο πλανητης γη μπορει να συντιρησει μονο 500.000.000 ανθρωπους!!!! Αφου το λενε αυτοι ετσι θα'ναι!!!

----------


## μποζονιο

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΑΣ!

----------


## leosedf

> ΤΩΡΑ ειναι που πειστικα, αμα ειναι και παγκοσμιος οργανισμος τι να λεμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥς ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ. Το καινουργιο με τη ΝΑΣΑ το εμαθες; ο πλανητης γη μπορει να συντιρησει μονο 500.000.000 ανθρωπους!!!! Αφου το λενε αυτοι ετσι θα'ναι!!!



Έτσι θεωρίες συνομοσίας. Αυτό είναι όταν έχουμε μεσάνυχτα βρίσκουμε απλές λύσεις.

----------


## μποζονιο

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ δε περιγραφω αλλο ο καφες ειναι ραδιενεργος(οχι στοιχειωδως).. οτι σας λενε το πιστευετε.

----------


## george Mp

> Έτσι θεωρίες συνομοσίας. Αυτό είναι όταν έχουμε μεσάνυχτα βρίσκουμε απλές λύσεις.



Μαλλον την ψαχνεις μονο απο τη σκοπια που σε ενδιαφερει, επισης δεν λεμε οτι μονο η κινητη τλφ. βλαπτει αλλα αυτες οι κεραιες ειναι σε αριθμο πιο πολλες και πιο κοντα σε σπιτια.Τωρα αν ειναι θεωριες συνομοσιας καλο θατανε να το εψαχνες με την ησυχια σου. Εκτος αυτου και γω ειχα πριν χρονια ενα ρφ.σταθμο.Το σιδερενιο σπιτι θα'πρεπε να ξερουν καποιοι οτι βλαπτει.

----------


## leosedf

Καλά βρείτε επίσημα στοιχεία που να τα διαψεύδουν  η να λένε το αντίθετο και εδώ είμαστε να το ψάξουμε. Μέχρι τότε τα άκουσα, που είπανε, τα είδα στην TV κλπ δεν είναι και τόσο ισχυρά χαρτιά. Ναι είναι κοντά αλλά εκπέμπουν τόσο χαμηλά και μέσα στα όρια κρατικής υπηρεσίας.
Δεν μίλησα εγώ για συνομοσίες, εσείς μόλις είδατε 1-2 στοιχεία αρχίσατε να μιλάτε για συνωμοσίες. Οτιδήποτε δεν μας βολεύει δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε.

----------


## leosedf

> ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ δε περιγραφω αλλο ο καφες ειναι ραδιενεργος(οχι στοιχειωδως).. οτι σας λενε το πιστευετε.



Έλα πες το, δεν διάβασες τίποτα. Δεν μιλάει για ραδιενέργεια αλλά ότι είναι καρκινογόνος σε ίδια επίπεδα με τον καφέ.
Διαβάστε τα με την ησυχία σας και αύριο δεν πειράζει. Μετά καταλάβετε αυτό που διαβάσατε και τα λέμε.

----------


## μποζονιο

Διαβασε αυτο ειναι ενδιαφερον:

http://www.papimi.gr/oxygenplasma.htm

----------


## mariosinsuex

> Εδώ έχει διάφορες κεραίες στο Κερατσίνι, καθώς και κάτι σκόρπιες μετρήσεις.




Χμμμ από Κερατσίνι μέχρι και Οδούς και κουδούνια μπορούμε να δούμε από τέτοιες κατασκευές....  χοχοχοχοχοοχο

Πάντως να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους......
Μέχρι τώρα ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ παρενέργεια και δυσλειτουργία και οποιαδήποτε βλάβη και επιβάρυνση δεν έχει αναφερθεί σε μηχανήματα υγείας (αιμοκάθαρσης-αντλίας ινσουλίνης),(που είναι τα πιο σημαντικά και ευαίσθητα όσο αφορά τον άνθρωπο.....).(Τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια......).
Λειτουργούν με ρεύμα και συχνότητες (άνω του δικτύου Δ.Ε.Η.).
Και παρόλα αυτά οι "ακτίνες",που στέλνουν,δεν είναι ικανές να επηρεάσουν την λειτουργικότητα-αποδοτικότητα και ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΑ την ζωή του ασθενούς.....

----------


## vasilllis

> Χμμμ από Κερατσίνι μέχρι και Οδούς και κουδούνια μπορούμε να δούμε από τέτοιες κατασκευές....  χοχοχοχοχοοχο
> 
> Πάντως να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους......
> Μέχρι τώρα ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ παρενέργεια και δυσλειτουργία και οποιαδήποτε βλάβη και επιβάρυνση δεν έχει αναφερθεί σε μηχανήματα υγείας (αιμοκάθαρσης-αντλίας ινσουλίνης),(που είναι τα πιο σημαντικά και ευαίσθητα όσο αφορά τον άνθρωπο.....).(Τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια......).
> Λειτουργούν με ρεύμα και συχνότητες (άνω του δικτύου Δ.Ε.Η.).
> Και παρόλα αυτά οι "ακτίνες",που στέλνουν,δεν είναι ικανές να επηρεάσουν την λειτουργικότητα-αποδοτικότητα και ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΑ την ζωή του ασθενούς.....



αυτο ελα να το πεις σε μια θεια μου με βηματοδοτη.
οσο το κινητο ειναι γυρω της δεν υοαρχει προβλημα. οσο πλησιαζει στο στηθος αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.
λευε να φοραει παλιου τυπου βηματοδοτη χωρις προδιαγραφες για την ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια;
αυτο παντως που εχω να πω εγω χωρις να ξερω φυσικη χημεια βιολογια κλπ χωρις να μπορω να αποδειξω κατι γνωριζοντας ανθρωπους να ζουν στις κεραιες  για χρονια, και εναν που πεθανε,παροτι χωρις καποια μετρηση αλλα μετα απο παροτρυνση απο τον δημοκριτο ειπαν προσωπικα "κινητο μονο με blueooth" καλο ειναι οι κεραιες να τοποθετουνται εκει που πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν και οχι εκει που συμφερει καποιον οικονομικα η χωροταξικα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ντάξει, μην το εστιάσουμε στην επίδραση της ακτινοβολίας σε μηχανήματα υποστήριξης κάποιας ζωτικής λειτουργίας του ανθρωπίνου σώματος. Το θέμα παραμένει η επίδραση αυτής σε υγιείς ιστούς κάτω από τις συνθήκες ενός επιβαρυμένου και από άλλους παράγοντες περιβάλλον. Και ο χορός της αντιπαράθεσης καλά θα κρατεί όσο δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες νόρμες ή στάθμες ακτινοβολίας που συσχετίζονται με τις βιολογικές επιπτώσεις και κατά συνέπεια και την υγεία. Για παράδειγμα σε ένα δέκτη υπαρχει ένα κατώφλι ή αλλιώς στάθμη σήματος εισόδου (εκφρασμένο σε dbm) κάτω από το οποίο η λήψη καθύσταται δυσχερής ή αδύνατη. Το ίδιο δεν μπορούμε να πούμε για τους ιστούς! Σκεφτείτε να είχαμε να υπολογήσουμε ένα ολοκλήρωμα που θα λάμβανε υπόψη όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων επί τις αντίστοιχες χωροχρονικές πυκνότητες ενέργειας από ακτινοβολίες στο ανθρώπινο σώμα και θα συνυπολόγιζε και τυχόν οργανικούς ή περιβαντολλογικούς επιβαρυντικούς περιβάλλοντος το οποίο θα έδινε τελικά μία και μόνο αριθμητική τιμή η οποία συγκρινόμενη με κάποιο κατώφλι τιμής θα έδινε κάποια πιθανότητα εμφάνισης προβλήματος στο μέλλον. Επείδή αυτό δεν γίνεται πρακτκά η στατιστική επιστήμη δίνει κάποιες ενδείξεις πχ. από ανθρώπους που ζουν μακροκρόνια υπό ακτινοβολίες π.χ. υψηλής τάσης ΔΕΗ ή κοντά σε πομπούς κλπ. Ωστόσο και πάλι οι πιθανότητες θα δίνουν ενδείξεις και όχι αποδείξεις. Τελικά όμως η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος διαμονής/εργασίας είναι δύσκολη, το δε περιβάλλον μάλλον δεν είναι επιλογή μας και πάει λέγοντας... Για τους παραπάνω λόγους προτείνω το απλοϊκό... be cool!

----------


## antonis_p

> αυτο ελα να το πεις σε μια θεια μου με βηματοδοτη.
> οσο το κινητο ειναι γυρω της δεν υοαρχει προβλημα. οσο πλησιαζει στο στηθος αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.



Ξέρει κάποιος πόσο μειώνεται η ένταση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου σε σχέση με την απόσταση;

----------


## μποζονιο

καλα ενταξει το λινκ που εδωσα το διαβασατε ή ειστε υπερανω ? Οτι μεσα σε μαγνητικο τομογραφο αν ειναι κοντα κινητο δε δουλευει σωστα το ξερατε?  Ο φιλος με τις χωροχρονικεςπυκνοτητες? ενεργειας  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αυτό αν θυμάμαι από το μάθημα του ΗΜ πεδίου μπορέι να υπολογιστεί με βάση σχετικά απολοικά διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας π.χ. μιας ισοτροπικής κεραίας. Σίγουρα δεν είναι γραμμική αλλά εκθετική η σχέση. Γι'αυτό το μοντέλο που χρησιμοποιείται για τον χρήστη κινητού είναι η λεγόμενη 'κεφαλοκεραία', που μόνο στο άκουσμα αυτού θα έπρεπε να μας σοκάρει...

----------


## μποζονιο

Ναι εχει σχεση με το ειδος και το μηκος της κεραιας απ'οτι ξερω.. εδω μεσα εχει ολους τους τυπους http://www.arrl.org/ για τις κεραιες μπορει να εχει και για κινητα, οι κεραιες των κινητων χρησιμοποιουν το ανθρωπινο σωμα για να ενισχυσουν τη ληψη τους? Γιατι κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι δε σας εχει τυχει μολις ακουμπατε το κινητο να πιανει καλυτερα? Εχει μια λογικη..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> καλα ενταξει το λινκ που εδωσα το διαβασατε ή ειστε υπερανω ? Οτι μεσα σε μαγνητικο τομογραφο αν ειναι κοντα κινητο δε δουλευει σωστα το ξερατε? Ο δημοκριτος ειναι ασχετος δηλαδη μονο ηλεκτρονικοι ειναι αρμοδιοι για τα θεματα της κεραιας? Ο φιλος με τις χωροχρονικες συχνοτητες πυκνοτητας? ενεργειας τα λεει αυτα και τα πιστευει γιατι εγω κατι τετοια...



Ο μαγνητικός τομογράφος χρησιμοποιεί ΗΜ κλωβό (ή κλωβό Faraday στο θεωρητικό μοντέλο) για να μην επηρεάζονται κατά το δυνατό οι μετρήσεις από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον rich to electromagnetic bullshit!

Για να μπορέσεις να υπολογίζεις ενέργεια από ισχύ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις πυκνότητες ισχύος στον χώρο (δηλ. ποιο εμβαδό επιφάνειας ή όγκος) δέχεται την ισχύ και για πόσο χρόνο. Νομίζω τώρα απομυθοποιήθηκε η χωροχρονική πυκνότητα και σίγουρα δεν αποτελεί απόφευγμα του Λιακόπουλου ή του άλλου που τσιρικτά πλασσάρει βιβλιά (αλλά πηδάει την Μ...)!

----------


## μποζονιο

http://www.papimi.gr/oxygenplasma.htm

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο Παππάς με τα μηχανάκια του (papimi κλπ) δεν ήταν αυτός που εκδιώχθηκε από τα ΤΕΙ πριν απο κάποια χρόνια;

----------

leosedf (27-11-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Οι βιολογικές επιπτώσεις στον άνθρωπο της ΗΜ ακτινοβολίας καταγράφονται καταρχήν ως θερμική ενέργεια (δηλ. αυτό που παραπονίούνται οι χρήστες ότι ζεστάθηκε το κεφάλι τους από το τηλέφωνο) που έχει σαν συνέπεια την κίνηση των μορίων του ρευστού περιεχομένου (στην όποια μορφή) του σώματος λόγω της θερμότητας αλλά και του γεγονότας ότι είναι ηλεκτρικά πολωμένα (έστω και με ασθενείς δεσμούς) και επομένως ανταποκρίνεται στα εξωτερικά ενεγειακά ερεθίσματα! Όλα τα παραπάνω ίσως ακούγονται περίεργα γι'αυτό συνοψίζω την αρχή λειτουργίας του μανητικού τομογράφου βάσει της πόλωσης της μορίων νερού στο ανθρώπινι σώμα που όπως θα το περιέγραφε ένας εξωγήινος μιλάμε για νερόσακκους και thanks God που λόγω της αρχής αυτής έχουμε το διαγνωστικό εργαλείο του τομογράφου! Τα υπόλοιπα του μαθήματος της βιοϊατρικής τεχνολογίας τα έχω ξεχάσει!!

----------


## μποζονιο

Ωραια τα μορια του νερου απορροφουν ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑΣ γιαυτο τα χρησιμοποιουμε για παρα πολλες χρησεις.. ομως ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ-ATOMA ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΟΥΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Γενετικη κανω στο τεταρτο ετος



Για να μάθω ρωτάω...Υπάρχουν ενώσεις πυριτίου στο ανθρώπινο σώμα (και στους άλλους οργανισμούς);

----------


## μποζονιο

nai http://www.herbs2000.com/minerals/silicon.htm





> The mineral silicon is an essential mineral for the human body and has a primary function in helping develop and maintain the structural and functional integrity of the connective tissues and the skeletal system.Carbohydrate based compounds known as mucopolysaccharides form much of the "ground" substance or the material matrix of bone and allcollagenous tissues in the human body. Most of these compounds and chemical substances contain silicon as an essential component and the presence of this mineral is believed to aid in the formation of all the vital connections between the compounds classed as mucopolysaccharides and the structural proteins. Silicon is thus not only necessary for the formation of the cellular "architecture" that underlies the skeletal system and the connective tissues, but it is essential for the functional strength and stability of the tissues as well. A list of all the tissues in the human body that contain high concentrations of silicon gives an idea of how important silicon is to the maintenance of human health, major tissues in the body such as the skeletal framework, the various blood vessels - the aorta in particular, the heart and musculature, the skin and hair, the cartilage and ligaments, as well as soft tissues like the liver, the lungs and the brain.

----------

Ακρίτας (27-11-12)

----------


## hurt30

Τύφλα να έχει ο JJ Abrams...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fringe_science

Let the popcorn go on and on and on...

----------


## Spiroslouis

Παιδιά έχω φοβηθεί λίγο με τα λεγόμενα σας καθότι κουβαλάω 2 κινητά μαζί μου κάθε μέρα..btw ultimate μαλλιοτράβηγμα  :Razz:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι συγνώμη κιόλας αυτό το http://www.papimi.gr/ το εκλαμβάνεις σαν σοβαρή σελίδα? Σαν να την έφτιαξε η γιαγιά μου είναι.
Το μαγαζάκι κάποιου είναι. Κάνεις ακριβώς το ίδιο λάθος με τους άλλους που το είδαν στην τηλεόραση η το μάθανε από ένα γνωστό κλπ. Δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σοβαρή πληροφορία και ο τύπος είναι χειρότερος απ το λιακόπουλο.
Βρες κάποια σελίδα οργανισμού η ιδρύματος που να λέει τα αντίθετα.

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά έχω φοβηθεί λίγο με τα λεγόμενα σας καθότι κουβαλάω 2 κινητά μαζί μου κάθε μέρα..btw ultimate μαλλιοτράβηγμα



Μην ανησυχείς...  :Tongue2: 
Αρκεί να είσαι στο κέντρο μεταξύ τους... και θα αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται!!!  :Biggrin:  

Για τα υπόλοιπα που διαβάζεις παραπάνω... απλά σκέψου ότι ανησυχείς με όσα γράφουν άνθρωποι που για να τα διαβάσεις εσύ εδώ εκείνοι κάνουν απεριόριστη διαρκή χρήση αυτής της τεχνολογίας που αποτάσσουν μετά βδεληγμίας!!! 

Σαν να λέμε ο "ασκητής ιερομόναχος" που στο κελλί του έχει μπάρα με ποτά και με τις γυμνές χορεύτριες πάνω της!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι επειδή το πυρίτιο που εκπέμπει από το κινητό συχνότητες όπως λέει και ο παπίμις από πάνω όταν έρχεται κοντά σε άλλο πυρίτιο γίνεται αντίδραση και εξουδετερώνονται οι ακτίνες θανάτου που λέει (σταματούν οι ταλαντώσεις του πυριτίου). Αλλά όλα αυτά αν έχεις κάνει θεραπεία στον παπίμη με το ειδικό εργαλείο ακτινοβόλησης πλάσματος και αντιύλης που έχει κατασκευάσει μόνο αυτός και τον κυνηγάνε οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες για να του κλείσουν το μαγαζί.

----------

Hary Dee (28-11-12)

----------


## leosedf

> αυτο ελα να το πεις σε μια θεια μου με βηματοδοτη.
> οσο το κινητο ειναι γυρω της δεν υοαρχει προβλημα. οσο πλησιαζει στο στηθος αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.
> λευε να φοραει παλιου τυπου βηματοδοτη χωρις προδιαγραφες για την ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια;
> αυτο παντως που εχω να πω εγω χωρις να ξερω φυσικη χημεια βιολογια κλπ χωρις να μπορω να αποδειξω κατι γνωριζοντας ανθρωπους να ζουν στις κεραιες  για χρονια, και εναν που πεθανε,παροτι χωρις καποια μετρηση αλλα μετα απο παροτρυνση απο τον δημοκριτο ειπαν προσωπικα "κινητο μονο με blueooth" καλο ειναι οι κεραιες να τοποθετουνται εκει που πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν και οχι εκει που συμφερει καποιον οικονομικα η χωροταξικα.



Ο βηματοδότης είναι μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, αν επίσης διαβάσεις εγχειρίδια από κινητά και άλλες συσκευές που εκπέμπουν ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία θα δεις προειδοποιήσεις για βηματοδότες. Δεν είναι θέμα σώματος αλλά συσκευής που υποστηρίζει καρδιακή λειτουργία. Οι κεραίες αυτές δεν μπαίνουν τυχαία, δεν ξυπνάει το πρωί κάποιος στην εταιρία και λέει ας ξοδέψουμε 300 χιλιάρικα ΕΚΕΙ επειδή έτσι γουστάρω και μου αρέσει η περιοχή. Βγαίνουν βάσει υπολογισμών από το κάθε τμήμα radio της κάθε εταιρίας. Από τα λογισμικά που έχουν περασμένες όλες τις παραμέτρους και μετρήσεις.






> οι κεραιες των κινητων χρησιμοποιουν το ανθρωπινο σωμα για να ενισχυσουν τη ληψη τους? Γιατι κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι δε σας εχει τυχει μολις ακουμπατε το κινητο να πιανει καλυτερα? Εχει μια λογικη..



 Τώρα πάλι αρχίζεις του παπίμη τις επιστήμες. Η λογική ξέρεις τι λέει? Ότι απλά όταν μιλάς στο κινητό στην ουσία το έχεις σηκώσει ψηλότερα. Δεν έχω πετύχει κανένα κινητό που μόλις το ακουμπάς να πιάνει καλύτερα και πίστεψε με έχω πιάσει μερικές χιλιάδες.

----------


## rch

> Τώρα πάλι αρχίζεις του παπίμη τις επιστήμες. Η λογική ξέρεις τι λέει? Ότι απλά όταν μιλάς στο κινητό στην ουσία το έχεις σηκώσει ψηλότερα. Δεν έχω πετύχει κανένα κινητό που μόλις το ακουμπάς να πιάνει καλύτερα και πίστεψε με έχω πιάσει μερικές χιλιάδες.



Ειδικά αν αναλογιστούμε το γνωστό πρόβλημα του iphone4s, που αναγκάστηκε η apple να μοιράσει τσάμπα θήκες τότε μποζόνιο είσαι πέρα για πέρα λάθος.

----------


## lakon1981

> Επειδη το σπιτι το οποιο φιλοξενει την καμουφλαρισμενη κεραια ειναι γνωστου μου  , θα ηθελα να απαντησουν μονο οσοι ειναι σιγουροι για αυτα που θα πουνε , γιατι οπως καταλαβαίνετε ειναι πολυ λεπτο το θεμα εφοσον και μικρα παιδια εχουμε αλλα και ταλαιπωρημένους ηλικιωμένους ανθρωπους που μένουν διπλα και γυρω απο την κεραία του θανατου..!!!!



Σωστά το σκέπτεσαι. Μην ακούς τους αερομπουρδολόγους που λένε θεωρίες, γιατί κανείς δεν ξέρει τα πραγματικά αφαλή όρια της μη ιοντίζουσας ακτινοβολίας. Αυτά τα όρια δεν είναι θέμα Φυσικών ή Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγων αλλά Βιολόγων και άλλων ιατρικών επιστημόνων. Μπορεί ένας φιλόλογος να σου κανονίσει τη διατομή των ηλεκτρικών καλωδίων στην εγκατάστασή σου; Ε πως θα πάει ο Μηχανικός να πει ότι τα τάδε όρια της ακτινοβολίας είναι ασφαλή;

A) Μπες εδώ και ενημερώσου: http://www.mobilepro.gr
B) Πήγαινε στο τμήμα μη ιοντίζουσας ακτινοβολίας του "Δημόκριτου" και ρώτα. Μπορεί να χωρέσει μια κεραία κιν. τηλεφ. σε μαι καπνοδόχο; Αν ναι, παρακαλώ ελάτε να μετρήσετε. (Τσάμπα είναι). Σε πληροφορώ ότι κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά
Γ) Αν δεν θες να πας εκεί πάρε τηλέφωνο την Εταιρεία που έχει την παραπάνω ιστοσελίδα - ή άλλο ιδιώτη - και θα σου πουν...

----------


## leosedf

900 ευρώ για μια κουνουπιέρα? Ωραίο εμπόριο.
Να σημειώσουμε επίσης ότι οι θωρακισμένες θήκες κινητών το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να αναγκάζουν τη συσκευή να γκαζώνει τέρμα.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν ξέρω.
Το πλέγμα που έχει μια θήκη δεν πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

παιδια εσεις δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλα ολα τα ελληνοπουλα και οι συμμαθητες μου ειναι ολη μερα με ενα κινητο στο αυτι εγω εξερουμαι απο αυτους γιατι εχω να χρησιμοποιησω κινητο εδω και 4 χρονια

----------


## lakon1981

> 900 ευρώ για μια κουνουπιέρα? Ωραίο εμπόριο.
> Να σημειώσουμε επίσης ότι οι θωρακισμένες θήκες κινητών το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να αναγκάζουν τη συσκευή να γκαζώνει τέρμα.
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν ξέρω.
> Το πλέγμα που έχει μια θήκη δεν πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο?



Όχι. Το πλέγμα είναι υφασμάτινο. Τα λέει μέσα διάβασε. Η θήκη προστατεύει το σώμα από την ακτινοβολία δεν κάνει κλωβό στο κινητό. Αυτό θα ήταν ανόητο. Εγώ όμως δεν είμαι διαφημιστής, απλώς πρότεινα το εν λόγω site για ενημέρωση σχετικά με τα "όρια" των εκπομπών κιν. τηλεφ. Η αντιμετώπιση σε περίπτωση παράνομης κεραίας πρέπει να είναι μία. 
Μετράς, παίρνεις πιστοποιητικό, πας στην πολεοδομία και ρωτάς αν υπάρχει άδεια για την εν λόγω κεραία και μετά διαλέγεις την τακτική σου. Ή άμυνα με κουνουπιέρες ή επίθεση. Η άποψή μου είναι η επίθεση. Δεν χαριζόμαστε σε κανέναν λούστη επιτήδειο ο οποίος κερδίζει εως και 16000 euro το χρόνο και ταλαιπωρεί εμάς.

----------


## leosedf

Συμφωνώ.
Βέβαια αν έχει άδεια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.

----------


## lakon1981

> Συμφωνώ.
> Βέβαια αν έχει άδεια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.



Επειδή η νομοθεσία για τις κερ. κιν. τηλ. μέσα σε κατοικημένες είναι πολύ αυστηρή (σχεδόν απαγορεύονται) ελάχιστες είναι οι κεραίες που έχουν άδεια. 
Βέβαια αν ο δήμαρχος τα "παντελόνιασε" και έχει δώσει άδεια τότε χαιρέτα το. Πάμε για...κουνουπιέρες :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

Αυτό είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!! 
http://www.mobilepro.gr/product_info...3g658egfo38a26 

 :Lol: 

"Κατασκευή: χειροποίητη
Χώρα κατασκευής: Ε.Ε. (Ελλάδα)" 

διπλό  :Lol:  

και βέβαια... η... τιμή!!! τιμή δεν έχει!!! 
"550.00€" 

 :Lol:  εις το άπειρον!!!

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχα!
Αλουμινόπορτα με περτσίνια.

Καλά ο τύπος έχει και συστήματα BENS, στην ουσία λεφτά για το τίποτα όλα.


Επίσης
http://www.mobilepro.gr/index.php?cP...3g658egfo38a26

Μια χαρά να υπάρχουν τα ακτινοφοβοκοροίδα να αγοράζουν.

----------


## Magneto

Εχω δει ενα κολπο κατι σαν αυτοκολλητο που εχει επανω ενα λεντακι και το κολλουν επανω στο κινητο.
Ρωτησα την γυναικα που το ειχε και απαντησε πως αυτο απορροφα την ακτινοβολια και ετσι αναβει το φωτακι (που δεν εχει δικη του τροφοδοσια). Την ρωτησα ποσο το αγορασε και απαντησε πως ειναι προσφορα-δωρο εταιρειας.

Για να μπορει να αναβει λεντακι διχως τροφοδοσια μαλλον κανει αυτο που πρεπει, δηλαδη απορροφα μερος της εκπεμπομενης ενεργειας στο σημειο που το κολλανε.

Τι λετε για αυτο; το εχετε δει;

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτό είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!! 
> http://www.mobilepro.gr/product_info...3g658egfo38a26 
> 
> 
> 
> "Κατασκευή: χειροποίητη
> Χώρα κατασκευής: Ε.Ε. (Ελλάδα)" 
> 
> διπλό  
> ...



Λεφτά βγάζει όποιος έχει θράσος και έχει πιστέψει οτι απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους, είτε πουλάει ημικλωβούς ΗΜ ακτινοβολίας, είτε πουλάει πατατοκαθαριστές και κινέζικα βάζα στα telemarketing.

----------


## george Mp

> Χαχαχαχα!
> Αλουμινόπορτα με περτσίνια.
> 
> Καλά ο τύπος έχει και συστήματα BENS, στην ουσία λεφτά για το τίποτα όλα.
> 
> 
> Επίσης
> http://www.mobilepro.gr/index.php?cP...3g658egfo38a26
> 
> Μια χαρά να υπάρχουν τα ακτινοφοβοκοροίδα να αγοράζουν.



Αυτος εχει περασει και το λιακοπουλο, ειπαμε λιγο μετρο με τα κινητα αλλα αυτος εχει ξεφυγει. Οριστε αποδειξεις για να δεις οτι υπαρχουν και πιο γειασου και να μη με αποπαιρνεις!

----------


## SRF

> Χαχαχαχα!
> Αλουμινόπορτα με περτσίνια.
> 
> Καλά ο τύπος έχει και συστήματα BENS, στην ουσία λεφτά για το τίποτα όλα.
> 
> 
> Επίσης
> http://www.mobilepro.gr/index.php?cP...3g658egfo38a26
> 
> Μια χαρά να υπάρχουν τα ακτινοφοβοκοροίδα να αγοράζουν.







> Λεφτά βγάζει όποιος έχει θράσος και έχει πιστέψει οτι απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους, είτε πουλάει ημικλωβούς ΗΜ ακτινοβολίας, είτε πουλάει πατατοκαθαριστές και κινέζικα βάζα στα telemarketing.



Και για να καταλάβουμε γιάτί ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα υπάρξει ανάπτυξη στην χώρα μας... ή έστω βελτίωση στο μέλλον... 
δείτε και αυτό εκεί που δείχνει τα πάντα!!! 





> Η ενίσχυση της εταιρίας για την παροχή νέων ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών *συγχρηματοδοτείται από το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο* στο πλαίσιο του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας.

----------

leosedf (28-11-12), 

silver (27-11-12)

----------


## silver

Εμαθα οτι κυκλοφορησε νεο μοντελο θηκης κινητου με εσωτερικη επενδυση απο κοτετσοσυρμα ειδικη για κοκκορομυαλους.Επισης συσκευη αναζωογοννησης κυτταρων δια ηλεκτρικων εκκενωσεων εφευρεσεως ενος καθηγητου(ονοματα δεν λεμε) που βασιζεται σε ηλεκτρικες εκκενωσεις.Οι μονοι που δεν θα παρουν χαμπαρι την κριση ειναι οι επιτηδιοι γιατι ενα κοροιδο πεθαινει δεκα γεννιουνται.Η τρομολαγνεια στην υπηρεσια του εμποριου...........

----------

Hary Dee (28-11-12), 

leosedf (29-11-12), 

SRF (28-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ναι εχει σχεση με το ειδος και το μηκος της κεραιας απ'οτι ξερω.. εδω μεσα εχει ολους τους τυπους http://www.arrl.org/



Πού είναι αυτοί;

----------


## lakon1981

Μπράβο! Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!
Συμφωνώ απολύτως. 
Η άμυνα δεν είναι εξασφαλισμένη.
Άρα η μοναδική τακτική στην περίπτωση του φίλου Tomhel είναι η επίθεση!
Συμφωνείτε ή όχι;
Αν ναι, τότε προτείνετε και κάτι άλλο αν έχετε.Εγώ πρότεινα (Δημόκριτο, μετρήσεις, πιστοποιητικό, πολεοδομία κλπ)
Αν όχι, γράψτε το. 

     Στο λόγο περί ανάπτυξης. 
Υπάρχει η ανάπτυξη για όλους και η ανάπτυξη για λίγους. Η πρώτη δημιουργεί πλουσίους άρχοντες και πτωχούς αλλά αξιοπρεπείς υπηκόους και η δεύτερη δημιουργεί πάμπλουτους άρχοντες με το σκυλολόι τους και χιλίαδες ιθαγενείς. Η Ευρώπη πάντως έχει υπηκόους. Εμείς διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αν ναι, τότε προτείνετε και κάτι άλλο αν έχετε.Εγώ πρότεινα (Δημόκριτο, μετρήσεις, πιστοποιητικό, πολεοδομία κλπ)



Ο Δημόκριτος τί ακριβώς θα μετρήσει; Μήπως η ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> αυτο* ελα να το πεις σε μια θεια μου με βηματοδοτη.*
> οσο το κινητο ειναι γυρω της δεν υοαρχει προβλημα. οσο πλησιαζει στο στηθος αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.
> λευε να φοραει παλιου τυπου βηματοδοτη χωρις προδιαγραφες για την ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια;



Σε παρακαλω διαβασε εδω τα 5 ποστ και μετα αν θελεις στειλε μου πμ *για να μιλησω εγω στην θεια σου ή καλυτερα,* οταν θα παει στον καρδιολογο για τον τυπικο ελεγχο, να πας μαζι της και να ρωτησεις εσυ τον γιατρο


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E4%EF%F4%E7%F2

Ασχετο, τι δουλεια εχει το κινητο στο στηθος και ακριβως πανω στον βηματοδοτη ?
Με το στηθος μιλαει η θεια σου στο κινητο ?

----------

bchris (29-11-12), 

SRF (29-11-12)

----------


## tomhel

Kατι χρώσταγα...
Στην πρωτη η κεραία - καμινάδα ( φαίνονται και οι σιδερένιες ραγες καλωδίων ) και απο κατω το υπαίθριο στεγαστρο που φιλοξενει τα μηχανήματα με 2 racs 2 μετρα το καθενα..

----------


## bchris

> Kατι χρώσταγα...
> Στην πρωτη η κεραία - καμινάδα ( φαίνονται και οι σιδερένιες ραγες καλωδίων ) και απο κατω το υπαίθριο στεγαστρο που φιλοξενει τα μηχανήματα με 2 racs 2 μετρα το καθενα..



Στο ψιλο-!@#!@με το topic.
Τελικα τι εκανες ή τι σκοπευεις να κανεις?

----------


## leosedf

Ντάξει στάνταρ κεραία είναι με outdoor της ericsson. Παίζει να είναι κοσμοτέ? Γιατί οι άλλες δυο χρησιμοποιούν huawei.
Να θυμάσαι και το ρεύμα να κλείσεις παίζει με μπαταρίες απλά στέλνει alarm στο κέντρο για να πάει κόσμος να δει.

Χώστους για να μάθουν να βγάζουν άδειες πρώτα και μετά να στήνουν την κεραία όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## lakon1981

> Ο Δημόκριτος τί ακριβώς θα μετρήσει; Μήπως η ΕΕΤΤ;



Στο "Δημόκριτο" υπάρχει τμήμα μη ιοντιζουσών ακτινοβολιών. Ο πολίτης μπορεί να απευθυνθεί και εκεί για μετρήσεις κεραιών κιν. τηλ. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ (σωστή παρατήρηση) είναι επίσης ένας άλλος φορέας που μπορεί να απευθυνθεί κάποιος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


Μπράβο στον Leosedf συμφωνούμε.

----------


## radioamateur

Έντονα δυσαρεστημένοι είναι κάτοικοι της Σκιάθου, για το γεγονός ότι ο Δήμος έδωσε έγκριση εγκατάστασης δομικών κατασκευών κινητής τηλεφωνίας της εταιρεία Cosmote, στο ξενοδοχείο Κασσάνδρα Bay στην περιοχή Βασιλιά. Ο δήμαρχος Σκιάθου Νίκος Πλωμαρίτης απάντησε ότι η άδεια εκδόθηκε από την Πολεοδομία, καθώς η εταιρεία κατέθεσε όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά και, βάση του νέου Νόμου, ο Δήμος δεν μπορεί να προβάλει καμία αντίρρηση στις εταιρίες. 

Σε επιστολή τους κάτοικοι του νησιού αναφέρουν ότι ο δήμαρχος πριν νομιμοποιήσει τη «δολοφονική» κεραία δε ρώτησε ούτε τους εργαζόμενους σο ξενοδοχείο, ούτε τους περιοίκους. «Από τη στιγμή που τα ιατρικά δεδομένα είναι απαγορευτικά στην έκθεση τέτοιων ειδών ακτινοβολίας για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, από τη στιγμή που όλοι οι δήμαρχοι ανά την Ελλάδα απαγορεύουν και ξηλώνουν τέτοιου είδους κεραίες, με ποιο δικαίωμα νομιμοποιεί τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις;», διερωτώνται. 

Στην απάντησή του ο δήμαρχος Σκιάθου επισημαίνει ότι η εταιρία προσκόμισε όλα τα δικαιολογητικά και τις άδειες, οπότε η Πολεοδομία έδωσε την άδεια έγκρισης των δομικών κατασκευών. Ωστόσο, ανέφερε ότι ο Νόμος τάσσεται υπέρ των εταιριών και μόνο με τη στήριξη των πολιτών και αντιδράσεις, ο Δήμος θα μπορέσει να πιέσει την κατάσταση. 
Ο δήμαρχος ανέφερε ότι το ότι ο νόμος δίνει «γη και ύδωρ» στις εταιρίες δε σημαίνει ότι οι κάτοικοι του νησιού πρέπει να πάρουν το νόμο στα χέρια τους, ενώ τόνισε ότι η Δημοτική Αρχή ξήλωσε όλες τις παράνομες κεραίες και, με τη συμβολή των πολιτών, εντός του 2011 προχώρησε στην αποξήλωσε δύο παράνομες κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας στη Σκιάθο.

πηγή: http://www.magnesianews.gr/News/?EntityID=b4cb77d4-9d91-4521-87a8-5bf891df46c5

 :W00t:

----------


## leosedf

Δολοφονική? Ποια ιατρικά δεδομένα?
Σόρυ κιόλας αλλά εφ' όσον είναι νόμιμη... Τσιμπάς ένα @δι και πας σπίτι σου. Αν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό να πεις πες το και παρουσίασε στοιχεία, όχι δολοφονικές και μας σκοτώνουν και δε θέλουμε.
Οι δήμαρχοι ξηλώνουν ΜΟΝΟ τις παράνομες και ΜΟΝΟ για όσες δεν έχουν πάρει μίζα, οι άλλες είναι απείραχτες.

----------

darthtony (03-12-12), 

Hary Dee (03-12-12), 

sigmacom (04-12-12)

----------


## darthtony

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...h_Entypo_3.pdf
pdf απο την εεττ για την ηλεκτρομαγνητικική ακτινοβολία. αναφέρεται στις έρευνες που έχουν γίνει, τους πιθανούς κινδύνους και τα όρια που έχουν θεσπιστεί σε ελλάδα και ευρώπη.

----------

bchris (03-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Δολοφονική? Ποια ιατρικά δεδομένα?



Απάντηση από Στανίση:

Δεν άκουσα, πως είπατε, ορίστε? Συγνώμη κύριε ποιος είστε?






> Σόρυ κιόλας αλλά εφ' όσον είναι νόμιμη... Τσιμπάς ένα @δι και πας σπίτι σου. Αν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό να πεις πες το και παρουσίασε στοιχεία, όχι δολοφονικές και μας σκοτώνουν και δε θέλουμε.
> Οι δήμαρχοι ξηλώνουν ΜΟΝΟ τις παράνομες και ΜΟΝΟ για όσες δεν έχουν πάρει μίζα, οι άλλες είναι απείραχτες.



Απάντηση από Βουλγαράκη:

Ότι είναι νόμιμο (δεν) είναι και ηθικό.

Λοιπά σχόλια του τύπου τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψωφ(ολογ)άνε περιτεύουν!

----------


## leosedf

Είσαι κι εσύ από αυτούς που χτυπιούνται ότι η RF είναι θανατηφόρα ε?

----------


## Magneto

Ειναι προφανες οτι αυτοι που βγαζουν χρημα και εκπεμπουν σε Hi Freqs υποστηριζουν το συμφερον τους και δεν θα γραψουν πως ειναι καρκινογονος παραγοντας επειδη δεν μπορει κανεις να το αποδειξει.

Πολλα ειναι τα επιτευγματα και οι συνηθειες που προκαλουν πνευμονικα νοσηματα, καρδιακα νοσηματα, εγκεφαλοπαθειες κα.

Καποιοι τα παρατανε ολα και πανε στο αγιο ορος μηπως και γλυτωσουν. Συνηθως το κανουν οταν ειναι γι αυτους αργα.
Αλλοι αναπνεουν καθε μερα βενζολιο και αλλες τοξινες και οταν αρρωσταινουν πληρωνουν πανακριβα φαρμακα απο την τσεπη τους αφου τα φαρμακεια δινουν "της μετρητοις"

Εμενα μου αρεσουν τα Hi Freqs. Τα τρωω καθε μερα και χορταινω. Κανω και εγω μερικα.
Λετε γι αυτο να εγινα μεταλλαγμενος;

----------


## leosedf

> Ειναι προφανες οτι αυτοι που βγαζουν χρημα και εκπεμπουν σε Hi Freqs υποστηριζουν το συμφερον τους και δεν θα γραψουν πως ειναι καρκινογονος παραγοντας επειδη δεν μπορει κανεις να το αποδειξει.



Ναι πως πώς. 2 Μήνες τώρα έχασα κιλά από την ΠΕΙΝΑ. Απλά το να λέμε ότι μας συμφέρει είναι βολικό.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Καποιοι τα παρατανε ολα και πανε στο αγιο ορος μηπως και γλυτωσουν. Συνηθως το κανουν οταν ειναι γι αυτους αργα.



Μα και εκεί υπάρχει δίκτυο κινητής! Όχι τόσο καλό όμως...

----------


## Magneto

> Μα και εκεί υπάρχει δίκτυο κινητής! Όχι τόσο καλό όμως...



..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39533

----------


## sigmacom

> Ειναι προφανες οτι αυτοι που βγαζουν χρημα και εκπεμπουν σε Hi Freqs υποστηριζουν το συμφερον τους και δεν θα γραψουν πως ειναι καρκινογονος παραγοντας επειδη δεν μπορει κανεις να το αποδειξει.



Μου έδωσες αφορμή να πω ότι αυτοί που ασχολούνται ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ με την RF, ξέρουν πολύ καλά πότε και αν είναι επιβλαβής, και πότε όχι - κι αυτούς τους νοιάζει η υγεία τους (ναί, είμαι ένας από αυτούς) πολύ παραπάνω από τα φράγκα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν θα δείτε κανέναν πραγματικό γνώστη περί RF να κάνει σαν την Ελένη Λουκά μόλις ακούει για κεραία, κι όχι το συμφέρον. 

Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι σέβομαι τις γνώσεις των εκφραστών του ιατρικού κλάδου (γενετιστές κλπ), αλλά εκτίθονται όταν εκπονούν μελέτες για ένα αντικείμενο που δεν ξέρουν σε βαθμό χυδαιότητας. 
Αυτοί ναί, το κάνουν ξεκάθαρα για το συμφέρον τους (περισσότερα papers στο CV τους), με την ηθική κάλυψη του "έλα μωρέ, και τερατολογίες να έγραψα, στο κάτω-κάτω για την προστασία τους είναι".
Ονόματα δε λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε, αλλά όταν μου κραδαίνεις μελέτη που ακτινοβόλησες έναν ιστό με λίγα watt VHF και παρατήρησες μια ΧΨ θερμική επίπτωση, είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο ακαδημαϊκό, καθώς είναι αδύνατο να συμβεί σε πραγματικές συνθήκες!!! Είμαστε ζωντανοί οργανισμοί με σύστημα ψύξης και μάζα, που για να πετύχεις ισοδύναμο αποτέλεσμα, πρέπει να με ακτινοβολήσεις με εξωφρενική ισχύ!!! 

Τέλος, ακόμα γελάω με μια άλλη μελέτη που πέτυχα, με τίτλο "τα κινητά προκαλούν διαταραχές στον ύπνο των εφήβων" και μπήκα όλο δέος να διαβάσω ΤΗΝ ανακάλυψη και -γιατί όχι- έτοιμος να αντικρύσω το ιερό δισκοπότηρο των πολέμιων της RF. Τι έλεγε λοιπόν αυτή η μελέτη? Ότι επειδή λέει οι νέοι δεν κλείνουν τα κινητά τους το βράδυ που κοιμούνται και τα έχουν κοντά τους, κι επειδή είναι πολύ δραστήριοι με τα SMS, άμα τους στείλει κάποιος μήνυμα μέσα στη νύχτα => θα ξυπνήσει => τα κινητά προκαλούν διαταραχές στον ύπνο των εφήβων. Politically correct μεν, αλλά αντικειμενικά ΗΛΙΘΙΟ. 

Πόσα τέτοια όμως δεν τα καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος και τα κάνει σημαία της φοβίας του...

----------

awmn931 (04-12-12), 

Hary Dee (05-12-12), 

silver (04-12-12), 

SRF (04-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Είσαι κι εσύ από αυτούς που χτυπιούνται ότι η RF είναι θανατηφόρα ε?



Δεν χτυπιέμαι καθότι δεν είμαι φραπές, αλλά μελετάω τας γραφάς, εξετάζω τα δεδομένα στο βαθμό που είναι διαθέσιμα και ασκώ το δικαίωμα μου να κρίνω...

Κυρίως απολαμβάνω το δικαίωμα μου να κρίνω unbiased καθότι δεν εξαρτάμαι (άμεσα τουλάχιστον) επαγγελματικά από εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας και συναφών ηλεκτρομαγνητικά ρυπογόνων δραστηριοτήτων.


Την καλημέρα μου!

----------


## vasilllis

200 χρονια και ακομα παλευουν να αποδειξουν οτι το καπνισμα προκαλει θανατο.Ακομα ειναι στα δικαστηρια οι εταιριες για την "παρανομη"απαγορευση της διαφημισης των τσιγαρων.προσφατα στην ΕΕ αποδεκτηκαν την χρηση των νεκροταμπελων στα πακετα.
και εσεις ψαχνεται για τις κεραιες;
πειτε το στα εγγονια σας.

----------


## SRF

> 200 χρονια και ακομα παλευουν να αποδειξουν οτι το καπνισμα προκαλει θανατο.Ακομα ειναι στα δικαστηρια οι εταιριες για την "παρανομη"απαγορευση της διαφημισης των τσιγαρων.προσφατα στην ΕΕ αποδεκτηκαν την χρηση των νεκροταμπελων στα πακετα.
> και εσεις ψαχνεται για τις κεραιες;
> πειτε το στα εγγονια σας.



Ναι και στο ενδιάμεσο μέχρι να βγει συμπέρασμα... τρώγε κάθε σκουπιδομεταλλαγμενοχημικό που σου βαφτίζουν ως φαϊ, φρούτο,  ή το "άπαχο" γάλα που παράγεται από σκόνη που έρχεται ένας Θεός ξέρει από πού και από τι, το νερό που η χλωρίωσή του είναι σε τέτοιο βαθμό που τελικά τα ρούχα που πλένει η σύζυγος στο πλυντήριό σας ΔΕΝ γίνονται λευκά... λόγω "άσπρων και πράσινων απορρυπαντικοκόκκων" αλλά γιατί πίνουν και αυτά "χλωρονεράκι" και "μεθάνε και τα βλέπουν όλα άσπρα" τελικά, κλπ... μπές & στο αυτοκίνητό σου που σε βάλαν να πάρεις με καταλυτική τεχνολογία, καιγωντας βενζόλες με τελική εξαγωγή αποδεδειγμένα χημικά τοξικά υποπροϊόντα που είναι χειρότερα της μη καταλυτικής τεχνολογίας καύσης, εξαιρουμένων μόνο των ποσοστών των σωματιδίων...   και περίμενε ότι θα πεθάνεις πρώτα από την κεραία που είναι απέναντί σου στα 35+ μέτρα (σημ με μήκος κύματος στους 900 τα 35εκ? ίσως) και ούτε καν έστω σε υποψιάζει ότι στο σπίτι σου μέσα δουλεύουν πάνω από 2 κινητά (αν έχεις δώσει και στα παιδιά σου... για να αισθάνεσαι ότι έιναι "ασφαλή" και τα βρίκσεις μέσω αυτών όπου και να είναι), ενώ στον δίπλα τοίχο από το προσκεφάλι σου μπορεί να υπάρχουν επίσης τα δύο κινητά του επίσης αφελή γείτονα που επίσης αδιαφορεί - αγνοεί - εθελοτυφλεί για όλα τα προαναφερθέντα... όπως και εσύ άλλωστε!!! 
Το τσιγάρο... τελικά πιστεύεις ότι κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από όσα προανάφερα? 
Όχι? Α! Ναι οι κεραίες απέναντι είναι... η αιτία! 
Έχεις δίκιο!!!  
ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ, ΑΥΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!! ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΟΤΙ (ΔΕΝ) ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ (ΟΥΤΕ) ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!!!

----------

leosedf (04-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σχετικά με το Άγιο Όρος:





> Μα και εκεί υπάρχει δίκτυο κινητής! Όχι τόσο καλό όμως...



Τελικά δεν έχειο νόημα να πάει κανείς ούτε στο Άγιο όρος καθότι ναι μεν η κινητή δύσκολή αλλά υπάρχει και WiMAX εκεί!

Σεβαστές οι απόψεις των υπέρμαχων της RF, απλά νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να κινούνται (σαφώς κάποιες από αυτές, όχι όλες)
περισσότερο στο όριο της επιφύλαξης και όχι της αλλαζονείας! Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αν κάτι δεν επιβεβαιώνεται θετικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι διαψεύδεται αρνητικά!! Ειδικά σε επιστήμες όπως η βιοϊατρική...

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι και στο ενδιάμεσο μέχρι να βγει συμπέρασμα... τρώγε κάθε σκουπιδομεταλλαγμενοχημικό που σου βαφτίζουν ως φαϊ, φρούτο,  ή το "άπαχο" γάλα που παράγεται από σκόνη που έρχεται ένας Θεός ξέρει από πού και από τι, το νερό που η χλωρίωσή του είναι σε τέτοιο βαθμό που τελικά τα ρούχα που πλένει η σύζυγος στο πλυντήριό σας ΔΕΝ γίνονται λευκά... λόγω "άσπρων και πράσινων απορρυπαντικοκόκκων" αλλά γιατί πίνουν και αυτά "χλωρονεράκι" και "μεθάνε και τα βλέπουν όλα άσπρα" τελικά, κλπ... μπές & στο αυτοκίνητό σου που σε βάλαν να πάρεις με καταλυτική τεχνολογία, καιγωντας βενζόλες με τελική εξαγωγή αποδεδειγμένα χημικά τοξικά υποπροϊόντα που είναι χειρότερα της μη καταλυτικής τεχνολογίας καύσης, εξαιρουμένων μόνο των ποσοστών των σωματιδίων...   και περίμενε ότι θα πεθάνεις πρώτα από την κεραία που είναι απέναντί σου στα 35+ μέτρα (σημ με μήκος κύματος στους 900 τα 35εκ? ίσως) και ούτε καν έστω σε υποψιάζει ότι στο σπίτι σου μέσα δουλεύουν πάνω από 2 κινητά (αν έχεις δώσει και στα παιδιά σου... για να αισθάνεσαι ότι έιναι "ασφαλή" και τα βρίκσεις μέσω αυτών όπου και να είναι), ενώ στον δίπλα τοίχο από το προσκεφάλι σου μπορεί να υπάρχουν επίσης τα δύο κινητά του επίσης αφελή γείτονα που επίσης αδιαφορεί - αγνοεί - εθελοτυφλεί για όλα τα προαναφερθέντα... όπως και εσύ άλλωστε!!! 
> Το τσιγάρο... τελικά πιστεύεις ότι κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από όσα προανάφερα? 
> Όχι? Α! Ναι οι κεραίες απέναντι είναι... η αιτία! 
> Έχεις δίκιο!!!  
> ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ, ΑΥΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!! ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΟΤΙ (ΔΕΝ) ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ (ΟΥΤΕ) ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!!!




Δεν ειμαι: πυρηνικος φυσικος,χημικος,μικροβιολογος κλπ.
Δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να σου απαντησω.
Δεν ειναι ομως και απαντηση η δικη σου οτι ΑΦΟΥ τα αυτοκινητα ειναι πιο επικινδυνα(με πια ιδιοτητα το αναφερεις ?  )
τοτε να βαλω και μια κεραια στον κ...λο μου αφου δεν θα προλαβω να πεθανω απο αυτη(ή δεν θα πεθανω απο αυτη?  ) .
Α. ξεχασα να αναφερω ,οτι εχω δυο κινητα στο σπιτι μου.Ε. εχεις δικιο πρεπει να ψοφησω.
Κατα το ιδιο σκεπτικο θα ντυθω εγω και τα παιδια μου με χλαμυδες ,λογω τοξικοτητας των υφασματων-βαφων κλπ.για βρωση και νερο βεβαια τιποτε καθοτι ολα μολυσμενα.καποια στιγμη θα σταματησουμε και να αναπνεουμε τον μολυσμενο αερα για να'ζουμε'  .

Υ.Γ παραμενω στην ιδια θεωρια παντως,αφου δεν μπορουμε-και δεν θελουμε- να τις αποφυγουμε ,ας ειναι τουλαχιστον εκει που πρεπει να ειναι οι κεραιες,κινητης ακινητης,πυλωνες υπερυψηλης και οτι τελοςπαντων καποιος κακαμοιρης εχει μελετησει και εχουν θεσπιστει καποιοι κανονισμοι .

Υ.Γ 2 καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος να αποφασισει για τον εαυτο του την ζωη  και τις καταχρησεις που θα κανει αυτος και τα παιδια του.

----------


## gas_liosia

Χαιρετώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Μιας και διάβασα ολόκληρο το θέμα και έχοντας και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία στον χώρο του είδους, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια παρατήρηση επειδή βλέπω ότι χωριστήκαμε σε "Φουρτουνάτσηδες & Βροντάτσηδες...". Με κοινή λογική, προτιμάτε τις κεραίες μακρυά και ισχυρές ή κοντά και χαμηλής ισχύος; Εγώ πάντως αν στο απέναντι βουνό είχα κεραίες που να κάλυπταν ολόκληρη την Αττική (γιατί σίγουρα θα θέλετε ΚΑΙ λίγες αλλά ΚΑΙ μακρυά σας) εκεί θα ανησυχούσα. Εμείς οι Ελληνάρες δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε κάτι. Θέλουμε κάποια πράγματα στην καθημερινότητά μας αλλά τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα να μην μας "πιάνουν". Εσείς δηλαδή θα προτιμούσατε λίγες κεραίες, ισχυρές και μακρυά σας... αλλά δεν σας ενδιαφέρει για αυτούς που θα τύχει να μένουν πιο κοντά σε αυτές (ίσως και δίπλα). Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τα σκουπίδια... Επειδή είμαι κάτοικος των Άνω Λιοσίων... πείτε μου ποιος από εσάς δεν πετάει σκουπίδια καθημερινά στον κάδο, αλλά πείτε μου και ποιος από εσάς θα ήθελε να έχει την χωματερή ολόκληρης της Αττικής δίπλα από το σπίτι του. Ε ναι, εγώ επειδή το τελευταίο το ζω, θα προτιμούσα ο κάθε δήμος να είχε τη δική του χωματερή γιατί δίπλα μου θα είχα ελάχιστα σκουπίδια.
Και κάτι τελευταίο. Σεβαστό να έχει ο καθένας άποψη, αλλά όταν κάποιος δεν έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο συνήθως εκφράζεται όπως κάποιοι κάτοικοι σε χωριό της Κρήτης, οι οποίοι μόλις είδαν ότι έξω από το χωριό τους στήνονταν αιολικό πάρκο... πήγαν και τοποθέτησαν TNT να τις ρίξουν... και μέχρι πρόσφατα (αν όχι και σήμερα) υπάρχουν ανεμογεννήτριες δεμένες (εκτός λειτουργίας) λόγω κάτι τέτοιων τύπων... (Αυτό το πράμα σου λέει παράγει ρεύμα άρα είναι κακό)...
Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

Hary Dee (05-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Και κάτι τελευταίο. Σεβαστό να έχει ο καθένας άποψη, αλλά όταν κάποιος δεν έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο συνήθως εκφράζεται όπως κάποιοι κάτοικοι σε χωριό της Κρήτης, οι οποίοι μόλις είδαν ότι έξω από το χωριό τους στήνονταν αιολικό πάρκο... πήγαν και τοποθέτησαν TNT να τις ρίξουν... και μέχρι πρόσφατα (αν όχι και σήμερα) υπάρχουν ανεμογεννήτριες δεμένες (εκτός λειτουργίας) λόγω κάτι τέτοιων τύπων... (Αυτό το πράμα σου λέει παράγει ρεύμα άρα είναι κακό)...
> Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Φιλικά πάντα.



Και ένα λίγο off-topic σχόλιο με αφορμή το παραπάνω statement: Γιατί στη συνείδηση του κάθε φυσιολάτρη ή αυτού που αγαπά τον τόπο του τα μεγαθήρια πύργοι σε συνδιασμό με τις αναγκαίες υποδομές τους, κτίρια και γραμμές μεταφοράς, αποτελούν αισθητική και περιβαντολλογική παραφωνία. Και ας μην λησμονούμε, όσοι το έχουμε παρατηρήσει κάπου, πως ως διά μαγείας μετ΄από μεγάλους εμπρησμούς σε βουνοκορφές αμέσως μετά φύτρωσαν ανεμογενήτριες και εκεί που παρατηρούσες το απόλυτο πράσινο τώρα παρατηρείς γριζίλα με τους ακαλαίσθητους πύργους. Τελικά ποιος κέρδισε από το εγχείρημα? Σαφώς ούτε το περιβάλλον ούτε και οι ντόπιοι που βίωσαν την καταπάτηση. Γιατί και οι ΑΠΕ είναι και αυτό ένα πρόσφορο πεδίο δράσης για τους επιτήδειους και όπως συμβαίνει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις ο τελικός χρήστης-καταναλωτής ενέργειες δεν έχει καμία ποσόστοση στην (υποτιθέμενη) προστιθέμενη αξία...

----------


## vasilllis

> Χαιρετώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Μιας και διάβασα ολόκληρο το θέμα και έχοντας και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία στον χώρο του είδους, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια παρατήρηση επειδή βλέπω ότι χωριστήκαμε σε "Φουρτουνάτσηδες & Βροντάτσηδες...". Με κοινή λογική, προτιμάτε τις κεραίες μακρυά και ισχυρές ή κοντά και χαμηλής ισχύος; Εγώ πάντως αν στο απέναντι βουνό είχα κεραίες που να κάλυπταν ολόκληρη την Αττική (γιατί σίγουρα θα θέλετε ΚΑΙ λίγες αλλά ΚΑΙ μακρυά σας) εκεί θα ανησυχούσα. Εμείς οι Ελληνάρες δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε κάτι. Θέλουμε κάποια πράγματα στην καθημερινότητά μας αλλά τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα να μην μας "πιάνουν". Εσείς δηλαδή θα προτιμούσατε λίγες κεραίες, ισχυρές και μακρυά σας... αλλά δεν σας ενδιαφέρει για αυτούς που θα τύχει να μένουν πιο κοντά σε αυτές (ίσως και δίπλα). Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τα σκουπίδια... Επειδή είμαι κάτοικος των Άνω Λιοσίων... πείτε μου ποιος από εσάς δεν πετάει σκουπίδια καθημερινά στον κάδο, αλλά πείτε μου και ποιος από εσάς θα ήθελε να έχει την χωματερή ολόκληρης της Αττικής δίπλα από το σπίτι του. Ε ναι, εγώ επειδή το τελευταίο το ζω, θα προτιμούσα ο κάθε δήμος να είχε τη δική του χωματερή γιατί δίπλα μου θα είχα ελάχιστα σκουπίδια.
> Και κάτι τελευταίο. Σεβαστό να έχει ο καθένας άποψη, αλλά όταν κάποιος δεν έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο συνήθως εκφράζεται όπως κάποιοι κάτοικοι σε χωριό της Κρήτης, οι οποίοι μόλις είδαν ότι έξω από το χωριό τους στήνονταν αιολικό πάρκο... πήγαν και τοποθέτησαν TNT να τις ρίξουν... και μέχρι πρόσφατα (αν όχι και σήμερα) υπάρχουν ανεμογεννήτριες δεμένες (εκτός λειτουργίας) λόγω κάτι τέτοιων τύπων... (Αυτό το πράμα σου λέει παράγει ρεύμα άρα είναι κακό)...
> Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. Φιλικά πάντα.




Kωνσταντινε,το θεμα δεν ειναι τι λεει η λογικη μου για το αν πρεπει να ειναι κοντα και χαμηλα ή μακρια και ψηλα μιας και εγω ειμαι ενας αδαης,παροτι 16 χρονια ζω απο αυτες.Το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που μπαινουν πρεπει να εχουν αδεια αρα να τηρουν καποιους κανονισμους.Μην παρερμηνευτω παλι αν μπορει να παρει αδεια αλλα εχει μπλεξει στον κυκεωνα του δημοσιου που θελει 5 χρονια για μια αδεια .






> Και ένα λίγο off-topic σχόλιο με αφορμή το παραπάνω statement: Γιατί στη συνείδηση του κάθε φυσιολάτρη ή αυτού που αγαπά τον τόπο του τα μεγαθήρια πύργοι σε συνδιασμό με τις αναγκαίες υποδομές τους, κτίρια και γραμμές μεταφοράς, αποτελούν αισθητική και περιβαντολλογική παραφωνία. Και ας μην λησμονούμε, όσοι το έχουμε παρατηρήσει κάπου, πως ως διά μαγείας μετ΄από μεγάλους εμπρησμούς σε βουνοκορφές αμέσως μετά φύτρωσαν ανεμογενήτριες και εκεί που παρατηρούσες το απόλυτο πράσινο τώρα παρατηρείς γριζίλα με τους ακαλαίσθητους πύργους. Τελικά ποιος κέρδισε από το εγχείρημα? Σαφώς ούτε το περιβάλλον ούτε και οι ντόπιοι που βίωσαν την καταπάτηση. Γιατί και οι ΑΠΕ είναι και αυτό ένα πρόσφορο πεδίο δράσης για τους επιτήδειους και όπως συμβαίνει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις ο τελικός χρήστης-καταναλωτής ενέργειες δεν έχει καμία ποσόστοση στην (υποτιθέμενη) προστιθέμενη αξία...



οπως με τις κεραιες ετσι και με αυτα.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΙΟΥΣ.με αυτους που θελουν τις κεραιες  και τα παρκα εδω η πιο κατω.

επειδη βρεθηκαν 5 πονηροι ειναι ολα κακα?

----------


## gas_liosia

> Και ένα λίγο off-topic σχόλιο με αφορμή το παραπάνω statement: Γιατί στη συνείδηση του κάθε φυσιολάτρη ή αυτού που αγαπά τον τόπο του τα μεγαθήρια πύργοι σε συνδιασμό με τις αναγκαίες υποδομές τους, κτίρια και γραμμές μεταφοράς, αποτελούν αισθητική και περιβαντολλογική παραφωνία. Και ας μην λησμονούμε, όσοι το έχουμε παρατηρήσει κάπου, πως ως διά μαγείας μετ΄από μεγάλους εμπρησμούς σε βουνοκορφές αμέσως μετά φύτρωσαν ανεμογενήτριες και εκεί που παρατηρούσες το απόλυτο πράσινο τώρα παρατηρείς γριζίλα με τους ακαλαίσθητους πύργους. Τελικά ποιος κέρδισε από το εγχείρημα? Σαφώς ούτε το περιβάλλον ούτε και οι ντόπιοι που βίωσαν την καταπάτηση. Γιατί και οι ΑΠΕ είναι και αυτό ένα πρόσφορο πεδίο δράσης για τους επιτήδειους και όπως συμβαίνει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις ο τελικός χρήστης-καταναλωτής ενέργειες δεν έχει καμία ποσόστοση στην (υποτιθέμενη) προστιθέμενη αξία...



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πήγες αλλού, αλλά μιας και το έθεσες... φωτιές είχαμε πάντα στην Ελλάδα. Πριν τις Α.Π.Ε. είχαμε τις βίλες, τα κόμματα τους Τούρκους, τώρα ακούμε και για την ίδια την πυροσβεστική. Τώρα ποιος τις βάζει και γιατί μόνο οι ίδιοι το ξέρουν. Πάντως στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερα δεν είχε προηγηθεί πυρκαγιά και ούτε υπήρχε βλάστηση. Η Ελλάδα έχει και βλάστηση αλλά και πολλές "ξερές" βουνοκορφές. Στις δεύτερες νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη αξιοποίηση από την τοποθέτηση Α.Π.Ε.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εκει που μπαινουν πρεπει να εχουν αδεια αρα να τηρουν καποιους κανονισμους.Μην παρερμηνευτω παλι αν μπορει να παρει αδεια αλλα εχει μπλεξει στον κυκεωνα του δημοσιου που θελει 5 χρονια για μια αδεια .



Συμφωνώ. Απλά και με τις άδειες ξέρεις τι γίνεται εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Άμα πέσει μίζα όλα νόμιμα γίνονται. Εγώ αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω είναι να μην τα βλέπουμε όλα φαντάσματα. Γιατί όπως έχει προαναφερθεί πολύ σωστά, υπάρχουν άλλες συσκευές μέσα στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνες, οι οποίες δουλεύουν 24ωρο. Αν θέλει κάποιος να αλλάξει τρόπο ζωής μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει από εκεί...

----------


## sotron1

Εάν και όχι ειδικός σε RF.

1. Θα πω και εγώ κάτι, ότι σε μια φρεγάτα με ραντάρ για αντιπυραυλικά, όταν γινόταν ένα service και κατά λάθος ενεργοποίησαν την εκπομπή, το μόνο που έπαθε το συνεργείο , αφού πρώτα πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο για προληπτικούς λόγους , είναι ότι ψιλοκάηκαν σαν από έκθεση σε πολλές ώρες στον ήλιο.

2. Το πλήρωμα που είναι σε κότερα, πχ ο καπετάνιος που έχουν τα ραντάρ 2-4 μέτρα πίσω και μισό μέτρο πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους, γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα αφού είναι επικίνδυνη η RF ακτινοβολία;  Γιατί τα επιτρέπουν τόσο χαμηλά και κοντά σε ανθρώπους; 

Τέλος τα μαγαζιά, σπίτια, κόσμος, καφετέριες που είναι στα 10 μέτρα μακριά από την εκπομπή αυτών των ραντάρ γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι; και απλώς κάθονται και τρώνε την ακτινοβολία που σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ξεχνάνε να το κλείσου με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύει - εκπέμπει συνέχεια.

Και μιλάμε για KW εδώ.

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι επιβλαβείς η RF για θανατηφόρες ασθένειες.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πήγες αλλού, αλλά μιας και το έθεσες... φωτιές είχαμε πάντα στην Ελλάδα. Πριν τις Α.Π.Ε. είχαμε τις βίλες, τα κόμματα τους Τούρκους, τώρα ακούμε και για την ίδια την πυροσβεστική. Τώρα ποιος τις βάζει και γιατί μόνο οι ίδιοι το ξέρουν. Πάντως στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερα δεν είχε προηγηθεί πυρκαγιά και ούτε υπήρχε βλάστηση. Η Ελλάδα έχει και βλάστηση αλλά και πολλές "ξερές" βουνοκορφές. Στις δεύτερες νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη αξιοποίηση από την τοποθέτηση Α.Π.Ε.



Για κάθε περιβαντολλογική παρέμβαση τέτοιου τύπου θα πρέπει να ισχύει ένα *αντισταθμιστικό όφελος* για αυτούς τους οποίους επηρεάζει η παρέμβαση, κάτι σαν αποζημίωση ας πούμε. Αν δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις γιατί είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι επωφελούνται κατάφορα κάποιοι και οι οποίοι δεν πετούν καν το κοκκαλάκι...

----------


## μποζονιο

> Εάν και όχι ειδικός σε RF.
> 
> 1. Θα πω και εγώ κάτι, ότι σε μια φρεγάτα με ραντάρ για αντιπυραυλικά, όταν γινόταν ένα service και κατά λάθος ενεργοποίησαν την εκπομπή, το μόνο που έπαθε το συνεργείο , αφού πρώτα πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο για προληπτικούς λόγους , είναι ότι ψιλοκάηκαν σαν από έκθεση σε πολλές ώρες στον ήλιο.
> 
> 2. Το πλήρωμα που είναι σε κότερα, πχ ο καπετάνιος που έχουν τα ραντάρ 2-4 μέτρα πίσω και μισό μέτρο πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους, γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα αφού είναι επικίνδυνη η RF ακτινοβολία;  Γιατί τα επιτρέπουν τόσο χαμηλά και κοντά σε ανθρώπους; 
> 
> Τέλος τα μαγαζιά, σπίτια, κόσμος, καφετέριες που είναι στα 10 μέτρα μακριά από την εκπομπή αυτών των ραντάρ γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι; και απλώς κάθονται και τρώνε την ακτινοβολία που σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ξεχνάνε να το κλείσου με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύει - εκπέμπει συνέχεια.
> 
> Και μιλάμε για KW εδώ.
> ...



εχουν σχεση οι πομποι των ρανταρ με τους πομπους των κινητων ? απο περιεργια ρωταω

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Εάν και όχι ειδικός σε RF.
> 
> 1. Θα πω και εγώ κάτι, ότι σε μια φρεγάτα με ραντάρ για αντιπυραυλικά, όταν γινόταν ένα service και κατά λάθος ενεργοποίησαν την εκπομπή, το μόνο που έπαθε το συνεργείο , αφού πρώτα πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο για προληπτικούς λόγους , είναι ότι ψιλοκάηκαν σαν από έκθεση σε πολλές ώρες στον ήλιο.



Μου θυμίζει τον γάλο (με ένα λ) μέαα στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. Βλέπε αντιστοιχία με φούρνο μικροκυμάτων (μήκος κύματος εκπομπής, τάξη ισχύος εκπομπής, απόσταση κλπ.). Το αν οι μεγάλες ισχύες εκπομπής ΗΜ κυματών προκαλούν βλάβες είναι αδιαφισβήτητο γεγονός το θέμα είναι οι μικρές αλλά ευρύτερου φάσματος, συσσωρευτικές εφ'όρου ζωής και σε συνδυασμό με άλλους παράγοντες επιβάρυνσης των μηχανισμών ανανέωσης και πολλαπλασιασμού των κυττάρων τι επιπτώσεις εν δυνάμει επιβλαβείς στην υγεία προκαλούν. Τελικά είναι τόσο extreme να τους αναλογιστούμε, λαμβάνοντας υπόωη και τα την αξιοποίηση της τεχνολογίας αυτής σε σύγχρονα όπλα? Άλλωστε κάθε πράγμα που συμβαίνει έχει κάποια επίπτωση (βλέπε το παράδειγμα της πεταλούδας που πετά κάπου στον κόσμο με τη συσχέτιση με την Κατρίνα ή το τσουνάμι...) σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φυσικής...

----------


## gas_liosia

> Για κάθε περιβαντολλογική παρέμβαση τέτοιου τύπου θα πρέπει να ισχύει ένα *αντισταθμιστικό όφελος* για αυτούς τους οποίους επηρεάζει η παρέμβαση, κάτι σαν αποζημίωση ας πούμε. Αν δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις γιατί είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι επωφελούνται κατάφορα κάποιοι και οι οποίοι δεν πετούν καν το κοκκαλάκι...



Κάτσε ρε συ Γιώργο... Για τις Α.Π.Ε. μιλάς; Αν ναι, τότε τι είδους αποζημίωση; Τους πήραν τα οικόπεδα, τους ρυπαίνουν ή τους χαλάσαν την αισθητική; Αν μπορεί το κράτος να εκμεταλλευτεί τις πέτρες και τα βράχια για την παραγωγή καθαρής ενέργειας δεν φτάνει αυτό; Δηλαδή για την μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος δε μας ενδιαφέρει παρά μόνο η τσέπη μας; Πως να πάμε μπροστά μετά;

----------


## μποζονιο

ΟΤΙ ΝΑ'ΝΑΙ!

----------


## vasilllis

> Για κάθε περιβαντολλογική παρέμβαση τέτοιου τύπου θα πρέπει να ισχύει ένα *αντισταθμιστικό όφελος* για αυτούς τους οποίους επηρεάζει η παρέμβαση, κάτι σαν αποζημίωση ας πούμε. Αν δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις γιατί είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι επωφελούνται κατάφορα κάποιοι και οι οποίοι δεν πετούν καν το κοκκαλάκι...



ολοι οι δημοι πληρωνονται με τηνkwh.
τωρα αν τα τρωνε αλλη ιστορια.







> Εάν και όχι ειδικός σε RF.
> 
> 1. Θα πω και εγώ κάτι, ότι σε μια φρεγάτα με ραντάρ για αντιπυραυλικά, όταν γινόταν ένα service και κατά λάθος ενεργοποίησαν την εκπομπή, το μόνο που έπαθε το συνεργείο , αφού πρώτα πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο για προληπτικούς λόγους , είναι ότι ψιλοκάηκαν σαν από έκθεση σε πολλές ώρες στον ήλιο.
> 
> 2. Το πλήρωμα που είναι σε κότερα, πχ ο καπετάνιος που έχουν τα ραντάρ 2-4 μέτρα πίσω και μισό μέτρο πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους, γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα αφού είναι επικίνδυνη η RF ακτινοβολία;  Γιατί τα επιτρέπουν τόσο χαμηλά και κοντά σε ανθρώπους; 
> 
> Τέλος τα μαγαζιά, σπίτια, κόσμος, καφετέριες που είναι στα 10 μέτρα μακριά από την εκπομπή αυτών των ραντάρ γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι; και απλώς κάθονται και τρώνε την ακτινοβολία που σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ξεχνάνε να το κλείσου με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύει - εκπέμπει συνέχεια.
> 
> Και μιλάμε για KW εδώ.
> ...



μηπως ηταν το πειραμα της φιλαδελφεια;ς

----------


## sotron1

Για το μποζονιο.

Μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις καλά, Δεν γράφω πουθενά ότι άκουσα αυτά, ήμουν εκεί στον χώρο κοντά και ξέρω τι έγινε τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## sargeid

> Και πάλι δεν ισχύει τίποτα από αυτά, Δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η ισχύς με τη χωρητικότητα. Φαντάσου επίσης ένα στάδιο με 20.000 κόσμο. Αν το πολλαπλασιάσεις επί 2W σου κάνει 40kW ΜΟΝΟ από τα κινητά που έχει ο κόσμος πάνω του, πιο πολύ γι αυτό ανησυχούν οι επιστήμονες, στο συνωστισμό (η πολυκατοικία σου συνολικά εκπέμπει με περισσότερη ισχύ από την κεραία που λες) οπότε προτιμούν το κινητό να έχει αρκετό σήμα (κοντά κεραία) για να μη χρειαστεί το ALC στο κινητό σου να γκαζώσει.



Να ρωτήσω τι εννοείς εδώ? Δεν είναι λάθος το παράδειγμα? (_Αποδεικνύεται ότι η πυκνότητα ισχύος είναι αντίστροφα ανάλογη του τετραγώνου της απόστασης από την πηγή.  Ο νόμος αυτός ονομάζεται νόμος του αντίστροφου τετραγώνου και ισχύει για κάθε μορφή διάδοσης στον ελεύθερο χώρο πηγή_) Επίσης θα ήθελα να πω πως ίσως όντως να μην προκαλούν τόσο μεγάλες βλάβες οι ακτινοβολίες που εκτιθόμαστε (σε σχέση με τα μεταλλαγμένα που τρώμε, το τσιγάρο κλπ) και προσωπικά υποστηρίζω την άποψή σου. Αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για για πολλές συχνότητες και 24ωρη έκθεση εγώ θα συνιστούσα να κρατάμε και μια "πισινή" στο αν προκαλούν τελικά επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας (σκεφτείτε πως αν ο εγκέφαλος μας μπορούσε να μεταφράσει σε εικόνες συχνότητες πέρα απο το ορατό φάσμα πιθανόν να τρελενόμασταν)  
Φιλικά.

----------


## sotron1

Για το μποζονιο.

Μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις καλά, Δεν γράφω πουθενά ότι άκουσα αυτά, ήμουν εκεί στον χώρο κοντά και ξέρω τι έγινε τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Λάθος διπλό μήνυμα με πριν το 181.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για για πολλές συχνότητες και 24ωρη έκθεση εγώ θα συνιστούσα να κρατάμε και μια "πισινή" στο αν προκαλούν τελικά επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας (σκεφτείτε πως αν ο εγκέφαλος μας μπορούσε να μεταφράσει σε εικόνες συχνότητες πέρα απο το ορατό φάσμα πιθανόν να τρελενόμασταν)  
> Φιλικά.



Αν διαβασει κανεις ολο αυτο το thread τι νομιζεις οτι θα κανει? :Brick wall:

----------


## leosedf

> εχουν σχεση οι πομποι των ρανταρ με τους πομπους των κινητων ? απο περιεργια ρωταω



Οι πομποί των ραντάρ είναι πιο ψηλά, στα 3.1GHz ΟΥ 666 ΟΥΥΥΥΥ 666.




> Αν διαβασει κανεις ολο αυτο το thread τι νομιζεις οτι θα κανει?



Θα κλαίει από τα γέλια με τις Ελένες Λουκές (και γαμώ) που μαζεύτηκαν.  :Lol:

----------

silver (05-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Θα κλαίει από τα γέλια με τις Ελένες Λουκές (και γαμώ) που μαζεύτηκαν.



Ένθεν και ένθεν!

Είναι σίγουρα καλή πολιτική ότι δεν τεκμηριώνεται να γελοιοποιείται! 

Ειδικά στην χώρα της δημοκρατίας αλλά και του Αριστοφάνη...

----------


## SRF

> Ένθεν και ένθεν!
> 
> Είναι σίγουρα καλή πολιτική ότι δεν τεκμηριώνεται να γελοιοποιείται! 
> 
> Ειδικά στην χώρα της δημοκρατίας αλλά και του Αριστοφάνη...



Επίσης είναι καλή πολιτική ότι είναι ατεκμηρίωτο... αυτομάτως, αλλά και πρωτίστως... αυθαιρέτως,  να δαιμονοποιείται!!! 
Ειδικά στην χώρα που η τυραννία ονομάζεται Δημοκρατία... και οι κάτοικοί της το πιστεύουν κιόλας!!!

----------

A--15 (05-12-12), 

leosedf (05-12-12), 

silver (05-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ορθόν!

Για το λόγο αυτό και ο φίλος που είχε τον προβληματισμό του για την κεραία τραβεστί θέλησε να αναζητήσει κάποιες γνώμες και να το συζητήσει, όχι να πάρει κατευθυνόμενες απαντήσεις...

Anyway, τα συμπεράσματα δικά του. Νομίζω ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά επαναλαβάνεται η διχογνωμία χωρίς περαιτέρω added value!

Καλημερίζω

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός γιατί όλοι δίκιο έχουν τα χουμε πει πολλες φόρες


ΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ 

Σιγά τις φλωριες............ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ και ΒΑΤΤ είναι αυτά;

Για να το διασκεδάσουμε λίγο





anmntenna.jpg

Εδω για να ανοίξουν λίγο οι ορέξεις

----------


## A--15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους από πολλή μακριά.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία από την γέφυρα του πλοίου που είμαι τώρα που σας γραφώ. 3 radar, 2 X-band ,  και ένα S-band, της τάξεως των 10 kw έκαστο.
Είμαι ακόμα ζωντανός …….ταξιδεύω 27 χρόνια
Μετά τιμής
ΚωνσταντίνοςDSC00154.JPG

----------

Hary Dee (06-12-12), 

leosedf (05-12-12), 

p.gabr (05-12-12), 

picdev (05-12-12), 

sigmacom (07-12-12)

----------


## μποζονιο

Εισαι καπετανιος ηλεκτρονικος ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## A--15

EDIT
Edit για να διορθώσω
Pulse Peak Power(kw) 30kw +-5%  για τo S-band, και 25kw +-5%  για τα X-band
Frequency: 3050mhz  για το S-band και , 9410 mhz  για τα Χ-band.
 Φιλικα Kωνσταντινος

----------


## A--15

> Εισαι καπετανιος ηλεκτρονικος ?



Καλησπέρα
Για ηλεκτρονικός πήγαινα, αλλά διαφορές καταστάσεις  με έστειλαν στην θάλασσα. Το Πάθος  όμως παραμένει.
Μετα τιμης
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα
> Για ηλεκτρονικός πήγαινα, αλλά διαφορές καταστάσεις  με έστειλαν στην θάλασσα. Το Πάθος  όμως παραμένει.
> Μετα τιμης
> Κωνσταντινος



Χμμ... 
Κώστας... Α15... 1980-1981 ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ λέγαμε?

----------


## A--15

> Χμμ... 
> Κώστας... Α15... 1980-1981 ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ λέγαμε?



Γεώργιε καλησπέρα

Χαχαχαχα!!!! Σωστά. Εκεί είναι το πατρικό μου και από εκεί ήταν η βάση των πειραματισμών εκείνης της εποχής.
Τεχνικό Λύκιο Δραπετσώνας……….
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## SRF

> Γεώργιε καλησπέρα
> 
> Χαχαχαχα!!!! Σωστά. Εκεί είναι το πατρικό μου και από εκεί ήταν η βάση των πειραματισμών εκείνης της εποχής.
> Τεχνικό Λύκιο Δραπετσώνας……….
> Κωνσταντίνος



Γεια σου ρε Κώστα!!! 
Το ξέρω βρε... έχουμε βρεθεί και έχω έρθει στο πατρικό σου!!! Τα λέγαμε σχετικά τακτικά κάποτε... και με έναν άλλο φίλο που άνοιγε από το Χαίδάρι (απέναντι από την είσοδο του ΚΕΔΒ/ΚΕΒΟΠ ήταν η κεραία του)!!! 
Μαζί σας μιλούσα μια μέρα το 81 και όταν τελειώσαμε την συνομιλία... και έφευγα από το τότε σπίτι μου με περίμενε από κάτω το ραδιογωνιόμετρον!!! 
 :Biggrin:   :Wink:  
31 έτη μετά!!! 
Χάρηκα... 
Πάντα καλοτάξιδος!!!!  :Bye:

----------

leosedf (05-12-12)

----------


## A--15

> Γεια σου ρε Κώστα!!! 
> Το ξέρω βρε... έχουμε βρεθεί και έχω έρθει στο πατρικό σου!!! Τα λέγαμε σχετικά τακτικά κάποτε... και με έναν άλλο φίλο που άνοιγε από το Χαίδάρι (απέναντι από την είσοδο του ΚΕΔΒ/ΚΕΒΟΠ ήταν η κεραία του)!!! 
> Μαζί σας μιλούσα μια μέρα το 81 και όταν τελειώσαμε την συνομιλία... και έφευγα από το τότε σπίτι μου με περίμενε από κάτω το ραδιογωνιόμετρον!!! 
>   
> 31 έτη μετά!!! 
> Χάρηκα... 
> Πάντα καλοτάξιδος!!!!



Γεώργιε και πάλι καλησπέρα
Πρέπει να τα πούμε και κάποια στιγμή κατ’ ιδίαν. Θα χαρώ πολύ. Βουνό με βουνό μόνον Γεώργιε……   χαχαχαχα!!!
Τελείωσε η φόρτωση (LPG MIX Propane – Butane) εδώ στην ΣΙΚΚΑ (ΙΝΔΙΑ) και θα φύγουμε σε λίγο. Θα είμαστε σε επαφή.  Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές.
Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος.

----------


## p.gabr

Kαλες θαλλασες βρε κωσταντη

Πραγματικα χαιρομαι ,στην καθε σου επαφη

Δωσε ονομα πλοιου, να σε βρισκουμε στο maps ship

----------


## A--15

> Kαλες θαλλασες βρε κωσταντη
> 
> Πραγματικα χαιρομαι ,στην καθε σου επαφη
> 
> Δωσε ονομα πλοιου, να σε βρισκουμε στο maps ship



Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη
Το πλοίο λέγεται “SYMI”  και μπορείτε να με βλέπεται στο marine traffic.  Το σίτε αυτό, δεν καλύπτει την ανοικτή θάλασσα. Αλλά προς το παρόν θα κάνουμε πλεύση, κοντά στις ακτές της Ινδίας για να πάμε στο New Mangalore. Είναι κάπου στα 743 ναυτικά μίλια από την Σικκα όπου είμαστε τώρα.
Με τιμάτε ιδιαιτέρως, και σας ευχαριστώ για αυτό.
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## p.gabr

> Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη
> Το πλοίο λέγεται “SYMI”  και μπορείτε να με βλέπεται στο marine traffic.  Το σίτε αυτό, δεν καλύπτει την ανοικτή θάλασσα. Αλλά προς το παρόν θα κάνουμε πλεύση, κοντά στις ακτές της Ινδίας για να πάμε στο New Mangalore. Είναι κάπου στα 743 ναυτικά μίλια από την Σικκα όπου είμαστε τώρα.
> Με τιμάτε ιδιαιτέρως, και σας ευχαριστώ για αυτό.
> Κωνσταντίνος





4-12-2012 11-09-09 μμ.jpg

Σε βρήκαμε .....ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ

----------


## A--15

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39591
> 
> Σε βρήκαμε .....ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ



Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ.

Οφείλω να ζητήσω συγγνώμη όμως από τους συντονιστας, τα παιδιά του φόρουμ αλλα και από τον tomhel, διότι έχουμε φύγει εκτός θέματος. Και φταίω εγώ δια αυτό. Και πάλιν όμως να σας ευχαριστήσω ξανά, και ξανά.
Μετά τιμής Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Οφείλω να ζητήσω συγγνώμη όμως από τους συντονιστας, τα παιδιά του φόρουμ αλλα και από τον tomhel, διότι έχουμε φύγει εκτός θέματος. Και φταίω εγώ δια αυτό. Και πάλιν όμως να σας ευχαριστήσω ξανά, και ξανά.
> Μετά τιμής Κωνσταντίνος



Εντάξει... όντως λιγάκι εκτός φύγαμε... αλλά είμαστε και στο τέλος του θέματος μάλλον πλέον! 
Αλήθεια... να ρωτήσω κάτι? BNWAS βάλατε ή όχι ακόμα? Σπάει νεύρα εεεε?  :Biggrin:

----------


## A--15

Γεώργιε ναι.
Το πλοίο αυτό είναι το τελευταίο της σειράς των 5 που έχει η εταιρία που εργάζομαι. Εχω κάνει παραλαβή από την Κορέα τα 4 από τα 5, και σε όλα είναι είδη εγκατεστημένο από την κατασκευή των πλοίων. Το SYMI έγινε παραλαβή στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2012. Πριν την λήξη των 13 λεπτών , πρέπει ο έκαστος αξιωματικός Γεφύρας  να πατήσει ένα από τα κομβία, που είναι σε στρατηγικά σημεία στην γέφυρα. Εάν δεν το κάνει, τότε θα σημάνει γενικός συναγερμός στο πλοίο αφού πρώτα ενεργοποίηση έναν από τους άλλους συναγερμούς στο γραφείο μου και στους έτερους αξιωματικούς. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι εάν είναι νύκτα και η φύσης ησυχάζει τότε ένας συναγερμός δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Ακόμα…. Ότι συναγερμός χτυπήσει από τα radar, ECDIS (Electronic Chart Information System) Βυθομετρά, δρομόμετρα, και ακόμη άλλα πολλά, ενεργοποιεί και το Bridge Navigation Watch Alarm System. Μια τρέλα είναι. Επίσης είμαστε ένα κλικ μπροστά, αφού δεν έχουμε και ναυτικούς χάρτες. Άλλα μόνον δυο ECDIS.
Για μια φορά ακόμη, με εντυπωσιάζεις ,και αναρωτιέμαι πως και το γνωρίζεις. Είναι ένα αρκετά ενδιαφέρον Πλοίο τούτο και γενικά τα  LPGs (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) με πολλές τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες.  Για να το κάνω πιο ενδιαφέρον….. το Προπάνιο το κρατάμε και το μεταφέρουμε στους -42,3C.
Μετα τιμης
Κωνσταντινος

----------

p.gabr (05-12-12)

----------


## picdev

πολύ χρήσιμο σύστημα και το Costa Concordia  θα είχε κάτι ανάλογο..... αλλά όταν μπλέχτηκε γυναίκα στη γέφυρα..ούτε το BNWAS  έσωσε το πλοίο  :Lol:

----------


## A--15

> πολύ χρήσιμο σύστημα και το Costa Concordia  θα είχε κάτι ανάλογο..... αλλά όταν μπλέχτηκε γυναίκα στη γέφυρα..ούτε το BNWAS  έσωσε το πλοίο



Αγαπητέ pidev (akis)
Εάν θέλεις μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε, εκτενεστέρα. Εν’ συντομία θα σου πω ότι τα πλοία αυτά, τύπου Costa Concordia,  είναι κατασκευασμένα με τις αυστηρότερες προδιαγραφές. Και είναι Θεωρητικά αβύθιστα. Πρέπει όμως  να τηρείς της διαδικασίες και τους κανονισμούς. Αυτά τα πλοία, έχουν τις ονομαζόμενες “weather tide doors”. Για την διευκόλυνση όμως του πληρώματος (κακός, κάκιστα) και για να περνούν από τον ένα χώρο στον άλλο, ήταν ανοικτές. Μόνον πληροφοριακά, και χωρίς να θέλω να βεβηλώσω άλλο το ποστ αυτό, το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευασμένο, με προδιαγραφές “standard 4 compartment vessel” που αυτό σημαίνει ότι και ακόμα και να πλημύριζαν 4 γειτνιάζοντες χώροι, το πλοίο θα έμενε στην επιφάνια, και θα πήγαινε, με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι του.
Και πάλι την ταπεινή μου συγγνώμη για το ποστ. Άλλα εάν κάποιος το επιθυμεί μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε σε κάποιο άλλο ποστ
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.
Με τα τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## genesis

> Γεώργιε καλησπέρα
> 
> Χαχαχαχα!!!! Σωστά. Εκεί είναι το πατρικό μου και από εκεί ήταν η βάση των πειραματισμών εκείνης της εποχής.
> Τεχνικό Λύκιο Δραπετσώνας……….
> Κωνσταντίνος



Μου φαινόταν γνωστό το "Α-15" αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο μέχρι που διάβασα τα παραπάνω και είδα και την φωτό σου.
Απόφοιτος και εγώ του Τεχ. Λυκείου Δραπετσώνας, ηλεκτρονικός και "ραδιοπει(ραματισ)τής" της εποχής.
Λογικά δεν θα με θυμάσαι μιας και ήμουν 1 χρόνο μικρότερος αλλά τα λέγαμε για το κοινό μας χόμπυ καμιά φορά. Άμα βρω καμιά φωτό από τότε ίσως να μπορέσεις να με "ταυτοποιήσεις"  :Biggrin: .
Να 'σαι καλά και να 'χεις πάντα καλές θάλασσες.

Ζητώ και εγώ συγγνώμη από τα παιδιά του θέματος για το "εκτός θέματος"....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αγαπητέ Α-15 μάλλον και εγώ σε είχα κάνει ακρόαση τις όμορφες εποχές της δράσης σου, όντας κάτοικος Νοτίων προαστίων με οπτική επαφή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή πειραιά. Λοιπόν έχω εξήγηση για το ότι παρέμεινες υγιείς παρά τις ακτινοβολίες που δεχόσουν στα πλοία: είχες φάει ακτινοβολία RF από μικρός σε μικρές, σχετικά ασφαλείς, δόσεις (αλήθεια με τι μηχάνημα έβγαινες ?) και το γεγονός αυτό δημιούργησε τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα ή μηχανισμούς προστασίας από τέοιου είδους ακτινοβολίες, κάτι σαν αντιαρεφικό εμβόλιο...

Αστειεύομαι, νά'σαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## bchris

Με αλλα λογια, ειχες πεσει μικρος στην μαρμιτα.
 :Lol:

----------


## A--15

> Μου φαινόταν γνωστό το "Α-15" αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο μέχρι που διάβασα τα παραπάνω και είδα και την φωτό σου.
> Απόφοιτος και εγώ του Τεχ. Λυκείου Δραπετσώνας, ηλεκτρονικός και "ραδιοπει(ραματισ)τής" της εποχής.
> Λογικά δεν θα με θυμάσαι μιας και ήμουν 1 χρόνο μικρότερος αλλά τα λέγαμε για το κοινό μας χόμπυ καμιά φορά. Άμα βρω καμιά φωτό από τότε ίσως να μπορέσεις να με "ταυτοποιήσεις" .
> Να 'σαι καλά και να 'χεις πάντα καλές θάλασσες.
> 
> Ζητώ και εγώ συγγνώμη από τα παιδιά του θέματος για το "εκτός θέματος"....



Συνονόματε Κώστα σε χαιρετώ.
Ένας από τους λόγους που έγινα και εγώ μέλος αυτό του φορουμ είναι και αυτός. Μήπως   βρεθούν κάποιοι φίλοι από τα παλιά. Όταν κατέβω στην Πατρίδα θα προσπαθήσω να μας μαζέψω όλους μας…… και να τα πούμε από κοντά. 
Πάντως είναι συγκινητικό.
Σε ευχαριστώ
Μετά τιμής Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## A--15

> Αγαπητέ Α-15 μάλλον και εγώ σε είχα κάνει ακρόαση τις όμορφες εποχές της δράσης σου, όντας κάτοικος Νοτίων προαστίων με οπτική επαφή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή πειραιά. Λοιπόν έχω εξήγηση για το ότι παρέμεινες υγιείς παρά τις ακτινοβολίες που δεχόσουν στα πλοία: είχες φάει ακτινοβολία RF από μικρός σε μικρές, σχετικά ασφαλείς, δόσεις (αλήθεια με τι μηχάνημα έβγαινες ?) και το γεγονός αυτό δημιούργησε τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα ή μηχανισμούς προστασίας από τέοιου είδους ακτινοβολίες, κάτι σαν αντιαρεφικό εμβόλιο...
> 
> Αστειεύομαι, νά'σαι πάντα καλά!



Γιώργος Ανώνυμος, καλησπερα.
Χαχαχαχαχα!!!..... ναι δεν έχεις αδικο. Μπορεί να είναι και αυτό. Πολλοί  γητευτές φιδιών, εμβολιάζονται με το ίδιο δηλητήριο … έτσι και εμείς …χαχαχαχα. Ωραίες αλησμόνητες εποχές. Άρχισα με ένα 504… μετά μεγάλωσα…. Δυο στάδια 6146 και μετά 4 στάδια 6146. Μετά ήρθαν τα φαρακια. Το τελευταίο ήταν μια 4cx250. Κρεμόταν μια slim jim  από την ταράτσα του πατρικού μου, που φαινόταν από παντού, και ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι πώς δεν με μάζεψαν και εμένα. Από την Δραπετσώνα τότε έβγαινε και ο Χάρις ο 541. Στέρεο τότε. Με τον αδελφό του ήμασταν συμμαθητές (Ο Χρόνης).
Να είστε καλά βρε παιδιά όλοι σας.
Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την παρένθεση
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## A--15

> Με αλλα λογια, ειχες πεσει μικρος στην μαρμιτα.



Ναι Χρήστο Μάλλον !!. Αλλά να έπαιρνα και κανένα πόντο παραπάνω στο ύψος δεν θα ήταν άσχημα ….χαχαχαχαχα!!!!
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## yianni99

τελικά ρε παιδιά υπάρχει κεραία μεσά στην καπνοδόχο...???

----------


## p.gabr

Τασο. Συγνωμη για τις παρεμβολες

Κωστα ανοιξε ενα θεμα στα γενικα ,Ναυτικες επικοινωνιες και βοηθηματα να λεμε δυο πραγματα

Καποιος αλλος θα ειναι απο το Βασιλικο Ναυτικο εδω

----------


## antonis_p

> Άρχισα με ένα 504… μετά μεγάλωσα…. Δυο στάδια 6146 και μετά 4 στάδια 6146. Μετά ήρθαν τα φαρακια. Το τελευταίο ήταν μια 4cx250.



Πώς αλλάζουν οι εποχές .... σήμερα μας ενοχλούν τα 20W της κυψέλης!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Πώς αλλάζουν οι εποχές .... σήμερα μας ενοχλούν τα 20W της κυψέλης!!!



δεν θελω να σας την σπασω αλλα φιρι-φιρι το πατε ¨ :Smile: 

Προφανως δεν εχεις δει ποτε σου κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.Δουλευει με περιπου 6-16Α καταναλωση ανα φαση.Βγαλε μια αντλια θερμοτητας που εχει κατι τροφοδοτικα και βαλε συμπερασμα ποσα w ειναι η καθε κυψελη και το καθε παγκρατι   :Smile: 

και εδω  https://athens.indymedia.org/local/w...ruthby20h2.pdf

σε επιβεβαιωνει αυτα που λες.


και εδω 

Lyon, France, May 31, 2011 ‐‐ The WHO/International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) has classified radiofrequency electromagnetic fields as *possibly carcinogenic to humans (Group 2B)*, based on an increased risk for *glioma*, a malignant type of brain cancer1, associated with wireless phone use 

απο τον ΠΟΥ..

απο εδω μεσα.

δεν εχω κατι προσσωπικο μαζι σου ,απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι κατακρινεις καποιον που δεν θελει μια ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ κεραια στο σπιτι του.(φανταζομαι ουτε και νομιμη θα θελει αλλα ειναι αλλη κουβεντα αυτη)   :Smile:

----------


## A--15

> Τασο. Συγνωμη για τις παρεμβολες
> 
> Κωστα ανοιξε ενα θεμα στα γενικα ,Ναυτικες επικοινωνιες και βοηθηματα να λεμε δυο πραγματα
> 
> Καποιος αλλος θα ειναι απο το Βασιλικο Ναυτικο εδω



Παναγιώτη Καλησπέρα
Το Έχω στα σκαριά. Και θα το ανεβάσω.
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## leosedf

> Προφανως δεν εχεις δει ποτε σου κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.Δουλευει με περιπου 6-16Α καταναλωση ανα φαση.Βγαλε μια αντλια θερμοτητας που εχει κατι τροφοδοτικα και βαλε συμπερασμα ποσα w ειναι η καθε κυψελη και το καθε παγκρατι



Ενώ έχεις δει εσύ κεραίες ε? Δε μου λες 16 αμπέρ σε ένα σπίτι? Και το σπίτι τι καταναλώνει? Έχει και τριφασικό παντού? Παίζει να σοβαρευτείτε λίγο και να μην παραπληροφορείτε?
Η κατανάλωση ήταν μέχρι πριν (ericsson-nokia) 2-2.3A μονοφασικό και πρόσφατα έγινε 0.7-1.2Α μονοφασικό. Αν σκεφτόσουν και λίγο θα καταλάβαινες ότι όλη αυτή η τεράστια ισχύς ΔΕΝ μετατρέπεται σε RF. Έχεις ανεμιστηράκια, έχεις φορτιστή μπαταριών, baseband units για επεξεργασίες σήματος και μικρό κλιματιστικό με peltier γιατί το καλοκαίρι ξέρεις σε outdoor η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει.

Φαίνεται ότι δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου και εσκεμμένα κάνεις επικόλληση ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ του κειμένου με σκοπό να παραπληροφορήσεις, γιατί δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είσαι αγράμματος και δεν διάβασες όλο το κείμενο η απλά ηλίθιος.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post568320
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post568325
Οπότε διάβασε καλά 2-3 φορές τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους, κατάλαβε τι λένε και εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## silver

vasilimertzani το ποσο ρευμα τραβαει ανα φαση ειναι θεμα ηλεκτρολογων και οχι των αρμοδιων για τον ελεγχο της τηρησης των θεσμοθετημενων επιπεδων ακτινοβολιας απο την επισημη πολιτεια και οχι απο τον καθε κυνηγο κεραιων.Επειδη λοιπον το possibly στα Ελληνικα σημαινει πιθανον εχουν θεσπιστει καποια ορια που πιστευεται οτι δεν θετουν σε τυχον(το τυχον εχει σχεση με το πιθανον)κινδυνο τον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο.Αν δεν δεχομαστε και αυτα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος πλεον για συζητηση.Παμε τωρα παρακατω.Και αυτα νομιζω οτι αφορουν τις αποψεις ολων οσων εγραψαν προηγουμενως.Αφου μπηκαν αυτα τα ορια και μαλιστα και περιορισμοι για ευπαθεις ομαδες οπως σχολεια,γηροκομεια κλπ η πολιτεια δινει το δικαιωμα εγκαταστασης των κεραιων οποιασδηποτε κατηγοριας κατοπιν αδειοδοτησης απο το μονο αρμοδιο οργανο που ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.Για να αδειοδοτηθει μια κεραια χρειαζεται μια μελετη ακτινοβολιας βαση της οποιας υπολογιζεται η εκπεμπομενη ισχυς της.Εδω λαμβανεται υποψιν η ισχυς του πομπου και το κεραιοσυστημα που θα χρησιμοποιηθει.Αν η εκπεμπομενη ισχυς που υπολογιστηκε υπερβαινει τα 164 watt(αν θυμαμαι καλα) υποχρεουσαι να καταφυγεις στον Δημοκριτο,ΕΕΑΕ για εκπονηση μελετης περιβαντολογικων επιπτωσεων.Αν λοιπον παρεις απο εκει την εγκριση δλδ οτι θα εισαι εντος των οριων που εχουν τεθει για την ασφαλεια του κοινου τοτε η ΕΕΤΤ εκδιδει την αδεια εγκαταστασης κεραιας.Απο την στιγμη που εχουν τηρηθει ολα τα παραπανω η κεραια ειναι νομιμοτατη.Αν τωρα καποιος εχει την οποιαδηποτε υποψια οτι κατι απο αυτα δεν τηρειται εχει το δικαιωμα να απευθυνθει κατ αρχας στην ΕΕΤΤ για να δει αν ειναι αδειοδοτημενη.Αν δεν ειναι αναλαμβανει η ΕΕΤΤ τα καταλληλα μετρα.Αν ομως ειναι και εχουν τηρηθει τα δηλωθεντα,κατα την αιτηση,στοιχεια εγκαταστασης τοτε το μονο που μπορει να συμβει ειναι να υπαρχει υπερβαση ακτινοβολιας.Εδω ο μονος αρμοδιος ελεγχου ειναι η ΕΕΑΕ.Απο τα παραπανω ειναι απλο να σκεφτει ο καθενας οτι μια κεραια,ειτε νομιμη ειτε παρανομη,μπορει να εχει υπερβασεις οριων η οχι.Κατα συνεπεια,κατα την χρησιμοποιηθεισα εδω ονομασια "κεραια του θανατου",μια νομιμη κεραια μπορει να "σκοτωνει" ενω μια παρανομη οχι.Συνεπως για καθε "υποψια" μας καταφευγουμε στα θεσμοθετημενα οργανα και οχι σε "κυνηγους κεραιων".Αν τωρα δεν εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη και σε αυτα τοτε σηκωνω τα χερια και θα δεχτω οτι δεν εχουμε κρατος που εφαρμοζει τους νομους και τα εκαστοτε ισχυοντα.Αν ομως ριξουμε και μια ματια σε νομοθεσιες αλλων χωρων ισχυουν περιπου τα ιδια.Αν παλι μερικοι πιστευουν σε αυτα που λεγονται και γραφονται σε χωρους εμπορικου ενδιαφεροντος που προωθουν ειδη προστασιας απο τις "ακτινοβολιες του θανατου" λυπαμαι αλλα εγω δεν θα παρω.Και δεν θα παρω γιατι δεν βλεπω ολους αυτους που υποστηριζουν την "εγκληματικοτητα των κεραιων" να πηγαινουν να κανουν καμμια ερευνα σε εργαζομενους σε κανενα κεντρο εκπομπης οπου η συνολικη ισχυς ειναι πολλαπλασια μιας κεραιας κινητης και η αποσταση της εκθεσης πολυ μικροτερη.Αντιθετα μαθαινω οτι ξεσηκωθηκαν οι κατοικοι της κατω Ραχουλας γιατι η θεια Βασιλω 97 ετων πεθανε απο καρκινο γιατι μπηκε μια κεραια στο βουνο.Ασχετα αν η Βασιλω δεν ειχε παει τα τελευταια 60 χρονια σε γιατρο.Το "πιθανον" και απο τις δυο πλευρες δεν σημαινει κατι σιγουρα.Με την πιθανοτητα λαμβανεις μετρα προληψης απο πιθανους κινδυνους και δεν αφοριζεις.Για φανταστειτε επειδη ο ηλιος πιθανον να εχει σχεση με τον καρκινο του δερματος να εμφανιστουν ομαδες που να ζητουν να σβησουμε τον ηλιο.Αντιθετα ο αμιαντος που απεδειχθει οτι προκαλει καρκινο απαγορευθηκε η χρηση του.Αλλο ενδειξεις και αλλο αποδειξεις.Αλλο πιθανον και αλλο σιγουρα.Ολες οι μεχρι τωρα μελετες μιλανε για ενδειξεις και πιθανοτητες (possibly) και οχι για αποδειξεις και βεβαιοτητα.

----------

A--15 (07-12-12)

----------


## antonis_p

> δεν εχω κατι προσσωπικο μαζι σου ,απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι κατακρινεις καποιον που δεν θελει μια ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ κεραια στο σπιτι του.(φανταζομαι ουτε και νομιμη θα θελει αλλα ειναι αλλη κουβεντα αυτη)



Κατ'αρχήν κατακρίνω το οτι την αντιμετωπίζει αυθαίρετα ως παράνομη!!! Από που και ως πού ξέρει πως είναι παράνομη; Σαν κάποια γιαγιά πριν από χρόνια που έστειλε 2 αστυνομικούς στο σπίτι μου γιατί είχα "παράνομες" κεραίες .... εκείνη τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν μέλος του hlektronika, ούτε ήξερε από υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη ...

Δεύτερον, δεν θεωρώ λογικό να ακούω αυτές τις κουβέντες από ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να ασχολούνται με τις ασύρματες επικοινωνίες, είτε νόμιμες είτε παράνομες.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ενώ έχεις δει εσύ κεραίες ε? Δε μου λες 16 αμπέρ σε ένα σπίτι? Και το σπίτι τι καταναλώνει? Έχει και τριφασικό παντού? Παίζει να σοβαρευτείτε λίγο και να μην παραπληροφορείτε?
> Η κατανάλωση ήταν μέχρι πριν (ericsson-nokia) 2-2.3A μονοφασικό και πρόσφατα έγινε 0.7-1.2Α μονοφασικό. Αν σκεφτόσουν και λίγο θα καταλάβαινες ότι όλη αυτή η τεράστια ισχύς ΔΕΝ μετατρέπεται σε RF. Έχεις ανεμιστηράκια, έχεις φορτιστή μπαταριών, baseband units για επεξεργασίες σήματος και μικρό κλιματιστικό με peltier γιατί το καλοκαίρι ξέρεις σε outdoor η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει.
> 
> Φαίνεται ότι δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου και εσκεμμένα κάνεις επικόλληση ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ του κειμένου με σκοπό να παραπληροφορήσεις, γιατί δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είσαι αγράμματος και δεν διάβασες όλο το κείμενο η απλά ηλίθιος.
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post568320
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post568325
> Οπότε διάβασε καλά 2-3 φορές τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους, κατάλαβε τι λένε και εδώ είμαστε.



καλημερα φιλε μου.
καλο ειναι να αφησουμε τις προσωπικες υποθεσεις στην ακρη,εστω και αγραμματος να ειμαι ή και ηλιθιος ακομα,καποιοι εδω μεσα θα ξερουν κατι παραπανω.
Για το εχω δει κεραια,ισως να μην εχω δει οσες εχεις δει εσυ.Ασχολουμε με την συντηρηση των η/ζ  στις κεραιες εδω και 16 χρονια,οποτε εχω και καποια στοιχεια για τις καταναλωσεις,τι φορτια εχουν τι μηχανηματα κλπ.
επισης να αναφερω οτι ολες οι κεραιες δεν ειναι ιδιες(τουλαχιστον σε αυτο πρεπει να συμφωνησουμε),ακομα και στις ιδιες εταιριες οποτε κι η ισχυ της καθε μιας ειναι κατι υποκειμενικο.Αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι οντως μικρα μηχανηματα με 2-3Α ανα φαση  (παλι με 48 ή 60v) ορισμενα και με ip66 για εγκατασταση εκτος κτιριου.Τα συγκεκριμενα δεν θελουν καν ψυξη(παραμενει ομως η αναγκη της ψυξης στα τροφοδοτικα-μπαταριες).






> vasilimertzani το ποσο ρευμα τραβαει ανα φαση ειναι θεμα ηλεκτρολογων και οχι των αρμοδιων για τον ελεγχο της τηρησης των θεσμοθετημενων επιπεδων ακτινοβολιας απο την επισημη πολιτεια και οχι απο τον καθε κυνηγο κεραιων.Επειδη λοιπον το possibly στα Ελληνικα σημαινει πιθανον εχουν θεσπιστει καποια ορια που πιστευεται οτι δεν θετουν σε τυχον(το τυχον εχει σχεση με το πιθανον)κινδυνο τον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο.Αν δεν δεχομαστε και αυτα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος πλεον για συζητηση.Παμε τωρα παρακατω.Και αυτα νομιζω οτι αφορουν τις αποψεις ολων οσων εγραψαν προηγουμενως.Αφου μπηκαν αυτα τα ορια και μαλιστα και περιορισμοι για ευπαθεις ομαδες οπως σχολεια,γηροκομεια κλπ η πολιτεια δινει το δικαιωμα εγκαταστασης των κεραιων οποιασδηποτε κατηγοριας κατοπιν αδειοδοτησης απο το μονο αρμοδιο οργανο που ειναι η ΕΕΤΤ.Για να αδειοδοτηθει μια κεραια χρειαζεται μια μελετη ακτινοβολιας βαση της οποιας υπολογιζεται η εκπεμπομενη ισχυς της.Εδω λαμβανεται υποψιν η ισχυς του πομπου και το κεραιοσυστημα που θα χρησιμοποιηθει.Αν η εκπεμπομενη ισχυς που υπολογιστηκε υπερβαινει τα 164 watt(αν θυμαμαι καλα) υποχρεουσαι να καταφυγεις στον Δημοκριτο,ΕΕΑΕ για εκπονηση μελετης περιβαντολογικων επιπτωσεων.Αν λοιπον παρεις απο εκει την εγκριση δλδ οτι θα εισαι εντος των οριων που εχουν τεθει για την ασφαλεια του κοινου τοτε η ΕΕΤΤ εκδιδει την αδεια εγκαταστασης κεραιας.Απο την στιγμη που εχουν τηρηθει ολα τα παραπανω η κεραια ειναι νομιμοτατη.Αν τωρα καποιος εχει την οποιαδηποτε υποψια οτι κατι απο αυτα δεν τηρειται εχει το δικαιωμα να απευθυνθει κατ αρχας στην ΕΕΤΤ για να δει αν ειναι αδειοδοτημενη.Αν δεν ειναι αναλαμβανει η ΕΕΤΤ τα καταλληλα μετρα.Αν ομως ειναι και εχουν τηρηθει τα δηλωθεντα,κατα την αιτηση,στοιχεια εγκαταστασης τοτε το μονο που μπορει να συμβει ειναι να υπαρχει υπερβαση ακτινοβολιας.Εδω ο μονος αρμοδιος ελεγχου ειναι η ΕΕΑΕ.Απο τα παραπανω ειναι απλο να σκεφτει ο καθενας οτι μια κεραια,ειτε νομιμη ειτε παρανομη,μπορει να εχει υπερβασεις οριων η οχι.Κατα συνεπεια,κατα την χρησιμοποιηθεισα εδω ονομασια "κεραια του θανατου",μια νομιμη κεραια μπορει να "σκοτωνει" ενω μια παρανομη οχι.Συνεπως για καθε "υποψια" μας καταφευγουμε στα θεσμοθετημενα οργανα και οχι σε "κυνηγους κεραιων".Αν τωρα δεν εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη και σε αυτα τοτε σηκωνω τα χερια και θα δεχτω οτι δεν εχουμε κρατος που εφαρμοζει τους νομους και τα εκαστοτε ισχυοντα.Αν ομως ριξουμε και μια ματια σε νομοθεσιες αλλων χωρων ισχυουν περιπου τα ιδια.Αν παλι μερικοι πιστευουν σε αυτα που λεγονται και γραφονται σε χωρους εμπορικου ενδιαφεροντος που προωθουν ειδη προστασιας απο τις "ακτινοβολιες του θανατου" λυπαμαι αλλα εγω δεν θα παρω.Και δεν θα παρω γιατι δεν βλεπω ολους αυτους που υποστηριζουν την "εγκληματικοτητα των κεραιων" να πηγαινουν να κανουν καμμια ερευνα σε εργαζομενους σε κανενα κεντρο εκπομπης οπου η συνολικη ισχυς ειναι πολλαπλασια μιας κεραιας κινητης και η αποσταση της εκθεσης πολυ μικροτερη.Αντιθετα μαθαινω οτι ξεσηκωθηκαν οι κατοικοι της κατω Ραχουλας γιατι η θεια Βασιλω 97 ετων πεθανε απο καρκινο γιατι μπηκε μια κεραια στο βουνο.Ασχετα αν η Βασιλω δεν ειχε παει τα τελευταια 60 χρονια σε γιατρο.Το "πιθανον" και απο τις δυο πλευρες δεν σημαινει κατι σιγουρα.Με την πιθανοτητα λαμβανεις μετρα προληψης απο πιθανους κινδυνους και δεν αφοριζεις.Για φανταστειτε επειδη ο ηλιος πιθανον να εχει σχεση με τον καρκινο του δερματος να εμφανιστουν ομαδες που να ζητουν να σβησουμε τον ηλιο.Αντιθετα ο αμιαντος που απεδειχθει οτι προκαλει καρκινο απαγορευθηκε η χρηση του.Αλλο ενδειξεις και αλλο αποδειξεις.Αλλο πιθανον και αλλο σιγουρα.Ολες οι μεχρι τωρα μελετες μιλανε για ενδειξεις και πιθανοτητες (possibly) και οχι για αποδειξεις και βεβαιοτητα.




εγω μονο για αυτο αναφερω,ΑΔΕΙΑ.






> Κατ'αρχήν κατακρίνω το οτι την αντιμετωπίζει αυθαίρετα ως παράνομη!!! Από που και ως πού ξέρει πως είναι παράνομη; Σαν κάποια γιαγιά πριν από χρόνια που έστειλε 2 αστυνομικούς στο σπίτι μου γιατί είχα "παράνομες" κεραίες .... εκείνη τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν μέλος του hlektronika, ούτε ήξερε από υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη ...
> 
> Δεύτερον, δεν θεωρώ λογικό να ακούω αυτές τις κουβέντες από ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να ασχολούνται με τις ασύρματες επικοινωνίες, είτε νόμιμες είτε παράνομες.



υποθετει οτι αφου  ειναι καμουφλαρισμενη ειναι παρανομη.τωρα καλος κακος τι να πω εγω.
εγω το μονο που υποστηριζω (παρολο που ξερω το βρωμικο συστημα αδειοδοτησης) ειναι να εχει αδεια ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ.τωρα αν ειναι 20-100-1000w δεν εχω υποψη μου.


Κωνσταντινε ,μια αναφορα ακομα.
 σε μεγαλο κτιριο της αθηνας,σε κομβικο σταθμο(φανταζομαι ξερεις τι εννοω) εχουν πολυ μεγαλη ισχυ.

----------


## genesis

> ...Αντιθετα μαθαινω οτι ξεσηκωθηκαν οι κατοικοι της κατω Ραχουλας γιατι η θεια Βασιλω 97 ετων πεθανε απο καρκινο γιατι μπηκε μια κεραια στο βουνο....



Δεν τα λες καλά...Την γνωρίζω την περίπτωση....δεν ήταν μόνο η κεραία....ήταν και οι ανεμογεννήτριες που έβαλαν στο βουνό οι οποίες αφού πρώτα ξίνησαν το γάλα της κατσίκας, έστειλαν και τη θεια-Βασίλω....θεοσχωρέστη

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Δεν τα λες καλά...Την γνωρίζω την περίπτωση....δεν ήταν μόνο η κεραία....ήταν και οι ανεμογεννήτριες που έβαλαν στο βουνό οι οποίες αφού πρώτα ξίνησαν το γάλα της κατσίκας, έστειλαν και τη θεια-Βασίλω....θεοσχωρέστη



(συνεχίζω στο ίδιο ύφος)... και το ξυνισμένο γάλα της κατσίκας οφείλεται στο ότι η κατσίκα δεν μπορεί να βοσκήσει στον βοσκότοπο στην βουνοκορφή (πολύ παραγωγικός μετά από φωτιά) γιατί εκεί μπήκανε συρματοπλέγματα για να προστατεύσουν την ανεμογεννήτρια η οποία πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν θα μπορούσε βάσει νόμου να εγκατασταστεθεί εκεί λόγω του ότι ήταν δασική έκταση την οποία απολάμβαναν κάποιοι γραφικοί περηπατητές και ήταν καμάρι των ντόπιων... Μέχρι που ήρθε η πυρκαγιά και το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε. Και η κυρά Βασήλω δεν πήγε ποτέ στο γιατρό γιατί δεν είχε λεφτά ούτε το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ να πληρώσει και τουλάχιστον ανέμενε από τον γίγαντα που παράγει ρεύμα να της προσφέρει καμία δωρεάν κιλοβατώρα να φωτήσει το φτωχικό της, αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβε μόνον κάποιος που λέγανε μελετητή, κάποιος που λέγανε εγκαταστάτη και κάποιο που ανοίξαν δρόμο στη μέση του πουθενά κόβοντας και κάποια παλιοπεύκα επωφελήθηκαν από την περιβαντολλογική παραφωνία! θεοσχωρέστην...

Καλημερίζω άπαντες!

----------


## antonis_p

> υποθετει οτι αφου  ειναι καμουφλαρισμενη ειναι παρανομη.τωρα καλος κακος τι να πω εγω.
> εγω το μονο που υποστηριζω (παρολο που ξερω το βρωμικο συστημα αδειοδοτησης) ειναι να εχει αδεια ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ.τωρα αν ειναι 20-100-1000w δεν εχω υποψη μου.



Καμία σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει το καμουφλάζ με τη *νομιμότητα*. Η απόκρυψη γίνεται για τη θεία Βασίλω (που αναφέρθηκε) που όλα αυτά τα αντιλαμβάνεται ως μηχανήματα του διαβόλου. Και προκειμένου να μην προκαλέσει τυχόν γείτονες που ενδιαφέρονται για την εικαστική πλευρά του πράγματος.

----------


## lepouras

Με την ευκαιρία(σχετικό με του Γιώργου άσχετο με το θέμα) να πω ότι μετά από πολύ τρέξιμο και προσπάθεια(όχι γιατί ήταν χουβαρντάδες οι εταιρίες) το 2% τον ακαθάριστων κερδών από τις ΑΠΕ πάνε στον Δήμο που ανήκει το βουνό που εγκατασταθήκαν οι ανεμογεννήτριες και το 80% από αυτά στο χωριό -κοινότητα που γεωγραφικά ανήκει το βουνό.
 επίσης ένα ποσοστό(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβός το ποσοστό )νομίζω πάλι 2% από την παραγωγή ρεύματος πάνε και αυτά στο ίδιο χωριό - κοινότητα και αφαιρείται από τούς λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ τον σπιτιών.
 πέρα από αυτά αν το χωριό και ο πάρεδρος κοινοτάρχης αντιπρόσωπος του χωριού έκανε οι κάνανε και κάποιες διαπραγματεύσεις τότε τους κατασκευάζουν και ανταποδοτικά έργα(αν δεν τα τσίμπησε κανένας) όπως δρόμοι ακόμα και κοινοτικό ξενώνα για εκμετάλλευση εισοδήματος προς αυτήν.
ακομα και για την περίφραξη μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν να περιφράσσεται ΜΟΝΟ ο κάθε πυλώνας και ΟΧΙ όλη η έκταση για γεωργική, κτηνοτροφική εκμετάλλευση.
  ένα παράδειγμα έξυπνης και σωστής εκμετάλλευσης είναι στην Αναβρα(μαζί με πολλά άλλα). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2jDPTMVwYI

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Καμία σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει το καμουφλάζ με τη *νομιμότητα*. Η απόκρυψη γίνεται για τη θεία Βασίλω (που αναφέρθηκε) που όλα αυτά τα αντιλαμβάνεται ως μηχανήματα του διαβόλου. Και προκειμένου να μην προκαλέσει τυχόν γείτονες που ενδιαφέρονται για την εικαστική πλευρά του πράγματος.



Σωστό το σχόλιο του Αντώνη περί νομιμότητας. Νομίζω πάντως πως οι γείτονες μάλλον ενδιαφέρονται για την ακτινοβολία (όπως και να έχει περί μύθου και πραγματικότητας) παρά για το εικαστικό του θέματος. Και το καμουφλάζ βαπτίζεται περιβαντολλογική ένταξη ή αισθητική παρέμβαση και πάει κάπως έτσι...

Γιάννη, ίσως είμαι λίγο υπερβολικός επηρεασμένος από συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα (ανεμογεννήτριες από άκρη σε άκρη μετά από πυρκαγιά) και η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί τον κανόνα. Επίσης σε κάποιες λίγες ομολογουμένως περιπτώσεις είχα διαπιστώσει ότι δεν δένανε με τίποτε με το περιβάλλον (άχαρα κατασκευάσματα σε μία γραφική βουνοκορφή) αλλά θα συμφωνήσω ότι το όφελος μπορεί να ήταν τελικά μεγαλύτερο κατά το ουδέν καλόν αμιγές κακού...

Κώστα (Α-15) βλέπω καλή προϋπηρεσία στην RF (πέραν της πολυετούς στα πλοία) και αφού δούλεψες φαράκι (που έχει τον μύθο της ραδιενεργού υλικού καθόδου και ακτινοβολίας υποπαραγώγων της γ κατά την λειτουργία της) είναι πλέον βέβαιο ότι διαθέτεις τα αναγκαία αντισώματα...

Χαιρετώ

----------


## leosedf

> καλημερα φιλε μου.
> καλο ειναι να αφησουμε τις προσωπικες υποθεσεις στην ακρη,εστω και αγραμματος να ειμαι ή και ηλιθιος ακομα,καποιοι εδω μεσα θα ξερουν κατι παραπανω.



Αυτό ακριβώς λέω δεν είσαι τίποτα από τα δύο. Σίγουρα θα ξέρεις ότι στα βουνά υπάρχουν πολλά πιάτα και high και low capacity ιδίως σε backbones. Λογικό είναι λοιπόν να έχεις μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση και ψύξη, μην ξεχνάς οτι είναι για πολλά χρόνια εκεί και πρέπει να τηρούνται οι συνθήκες. Τα συστήματα gsm/umts/dcs όμως παραμένουν τα ίδια ακόμα και στην ισχύ τους. Ένας τύπος είναι το μηχάνημα με την ίδια ισχύ μόνο που στους παραδοσιακούς κατασκευαστές είχαν άλλες εκδόσεις για outdoor, indoor, micro. Στα καινούρια μπαίνει το ίδιο παντού. Με ιδιαίτερη σημασία στην κατανάλωση για να μειωθεί το κόστος λειτουργίας στο ελάχιστο.
Οπότε το θέμα κατανάλωσης είναι άσχετο πλέον.

Από την άλλη δεν μπορεί εμένα να με σέρνουν στα τμήματα κάθε φορά που οι ΑΛΛΟΙ βγάζουν χρήματα ρισκάροντας το τίποτα και παίζοντας το μηχανικοί οι μανατζεράδες μόνο και μόνο για να εμφανίσουν έξτρα κέρδη. Ας πάνε αυτοί μέσα η ας βγάλουν τις κωλοάδειες τους και μετά ας το στήσουν.

----------


## sotron1

Άσχετο. Αλλά έχω βάλει να παρακολουθώ το νήμα για καινούργια μηνύματα , αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τίποτα. Ξέρει κάποιος γιατί;

----------


## sigmacom

> Προφανως δεν εχεις δει ποτε σου κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.Δουλευει με περιπου 6-16Α καταναλωση ανα φαση.Βγαλε μια αντλια θερμοτητας που εχει κατι τροφοδοτικα και βαλε συμπερασμα ποσα w ειναι η καθε κυψελη και το καθε παγκρατι



Το ότι μπορεί να τραβάει 1854Αmp ανά φάση και να ζυγίζει 1.895.150 κιλά, δε σημαίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής του να ήθελε αρχικά να φτιάξει σόμπα και να μην του βγήκε, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ RF ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ*. Προφανώς ένα μηχάνημα που βγάζει 100W RF δεν μπορεί να τραβάει λιγότερα, αλλά το αντίστροφο -ξαναλέω- ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Θυμίζω ότι η κινητή τηλεφωνία είναι ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ. Για να βγεί μια κλήση, πρέπει ο Σταθμός Βάσης να φτάνει με επαρκές σήμα στον συνδρομητή, και αντίστοιχα το κινητό του συνδρομητή να φτάνει με επαρκές σήμα μέχρι τον Σταθμό Βάσης. 
Τα κινητά τηλέφωνα εκπέμπουν ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ 2W (στους 900MHz) και 1W (στους 1800MHz). 
Απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ, πως φαντάζεστε ότι θα επιτευχθεί αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία, όταν ο Σταθμός Βάσης παίζει π.χ. 100W και το κινητό 2W ?
Δεν έχει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΟΗΜΑ & ΟΦΕΛΟΣ να παίζει ένας Σταθμός Βάσης π.χ. 100W, και να τον πιάνεις σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο, αφού η ισχύς του κινητού σου ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ για να επικοινωνήσει πίσω με την "κεραία". Αντιθέτως ένας Σταθμός Βάσης με 100W θα προκαλεί παρεμβολές σε άλλους Σταθμούς Βάσης και ταυτόχρονα θα εκνευρίζεις τον συνδρομητή, γιατί ενώ θα βλέπει φουλ σήμα στο κινητό του, δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει / δεχθεί καμία κλήση. 

Οι Σταθμοί Βάσης παίζουν 20-40Watt (1800/900MHz), μετρημένα με όργανο πάνω στο BTS. Με τις απώλειες των καλωδίων, φτάνουν ακόμα λιγότερα στην κεραία. Αν μετρήσετε κάτι διαφορετικό, ελάτε να μου το δείξετε κι εμένα... Όλα τα άλλα είναι -συγνώμη κιόλας- κουραφέξαλλα.

----------

awmn931 (07-12-12), 

bchris (10-12-12), 

SRF (08-12-12)

----------


## antonis_p

http://pedion24.physics.auth.gr/resu...ation=st010103

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Από την άλλη δεν μπορεί εμένα να με σέρνουν στα τμήματα κάθε φορά που οι ΑΛΛΟΙ βγάζουν χρήματα ρισκάροντας το τίποτα και παίζοντας το μηχανικοί οι μανατζεράδες μόνο και μόνο για να εμφανίσουν έξτρα κέρδη. Ας πάνε αυτοί μέσα η ας βγάλουν τις κωλοάδειες τους και μετά ας το στήσουν.



Καλή βδομάδα Κώστα και λοιποί συνάδελφοι,

δικαιολογημένη η αγανάκτησή σου καθότι ως εγκαταστάτης δεν φταις σε τίποτε να ξεσπά σε σένα η όποια αντίδραση, αλλά έχω μία απορία: η εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι δεν θα έπρεπε να στέλνει τους εγκαταστάτες της μόνο κατόπιν ελέγχου των νόμιμων διαδικασιών αδειοδότησης για κάθε νέα εγκαταστάση, αποδεικνύοντας τη σοβαρότητα που τη διέπει και μην εκτείθοντας σε τέτοιου ίδιους κρούσματα τους τεχνικούς υπαλλήλους της, κατά το "η γυναίκα του Καίσαρος δεν φτάνει να είναι τίμια, πρέπει να το αποδεικνύει κιόλας (διά της νόμιμης οδού...)!

----------


## vasilllis

αμ η εταιρια του Γιωργο ασχολιονταν μονο με νομιμες κεραιες.
θα ειχε αλλαξει επαγγελμα.στο κομματι αυτο οι επιλογες ειναι λιγες.
καποτε θυμαμι μας κυνηγουσαν με φτυαρια εμας.  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σε 'μένα παραμένει το ερώτημα σε σχέση με τον τίτλο: *Καμουφλαρισμένη* κεραία ...
Εφόσον είμαστε πολλοί (οι γνώστες ηλεκτρονικής) και εύκολα ανακαλύπτουμε τις κεραίες, αυτή η όψη είναι για "καμουφλάρισμα" ή απλά πρόκειται για φθηνό κέλυφος/προστασία από βροχή και περιστέρια;

----------


## chip

δεν ειναι το ίδιο πράγμα να εκπέμπεις 2w με το κινητό και 2w από την κυψέλη. Το κινητό δεν εκπέμπει συνέχεια (μιλάω για την ώρα της κλήσης) αλλά μόνο τις χρονικές στιγμές που παρέχονται στο τηλέφωνο αυτό για επικοινωνία με την κυψέλη (πολλές φορές το δευτερόλεπτο για κάποια msec) οπότε η μέση ισχύς είναι μικρότερη και εκπέμπει σε μία συχνότητα, ενώ η κυψέλη εκπέμπει όλο το δευτερόλεπτο (λίγο για το κάθε κινητό που συνδέεται εκοίνη τη στιγμή) και αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκπέμπει και σε πολλές διαφορετικές συχνότητες ταυτόχρονα οπότε η ακτινοβολία που δέχεται κάποιος θα πολλαπλασιάζεται και με το πόσες συχνότητες εκπέμπει ταυτόχρονα....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πέραν της ισχύος εκπομπής και του τύπου της διαμόρφωσης θα πρέπει να προσμετρηθούν και το φάσμα εκπομπής για υπηρεσίες 3G και LTE που δεν παρέχονται μόνο σε κινητά αλλά και σε άλλες συσκευές κινητής (tablets, 3G adapters σε notebooks κλπ.) καθώς και ο αριθμός ταυτόχρονων συνδέσεων στην κεραία. Το πως συναρτώνται οι παράγοντες αυτές σε μία μελέτη περιβαντολλογικών ή βιολογικών ή άλλων επιπτώσεων σίγουρα δεν είναι απλό και σίγουρα πιο πολύπλοκο από την απλή μέτρηση μιας μόνο μεταβλητής (ας πούμε ισχύος εκπομπής)! Ακόμα και η πιθανότητα των όποιων επιπτώσεων να ήταν αποδεδειγμένα μικρή δεν βλέπω ούτε έναν λόγο να ανεχόμουν φάτσα-κάρτα μία κεραία η οποία δεν θα ήταν τουλάχιστον νόμιμη και θα επιφυλασσόμουν για τις όποιες ενέργειές μου. Νομίζω αυτό είναι αυτονόητο, κάνω λάθος?

----------

darthtony (10-12-12)

----------


## darthtony

Βέβαια , η κεραια είναι χιλιάδες φορες πιο μακριά απο οτι το κινητό, οπότε η ακτινοβολια που λαμβάνει κάποιος είναι εκαττομύρια φορές μικρότερη. οπότε είναι καλύτερο ένα πυκνότερο δίκτυο, αφού μειώνει την ισχύ εκπομής και του κινητού(το οποίο λογικά εχει τις μεγαλύτερες επιδράσεις λόγω απόστασης απο το σώμα σου) αλλά και του σταθμού(αφού η κυψέλη είναι μικρότερη).ομως, χωρίς ξεκάθαρη εικόνα των βολογικών επιπτώσεων, και τους παράγοντες που τις επηρεάζουν(ισχύς, συχνότητα, περιοχή στο σώμα, το αν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν αθροιστικα), μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε α κανουμε.

----------


## antonis_p

> δεν ειναι το ίδιο πράγμα να εκπέμπεις 2w με το κινητό και 2w από την κυψέλη.



Η Διαφορά είναι πως τα 2W του κινητού εκπέμπονται επάνω σου, χωρίς να υπάρχει η εξασθένιση της απόστασης.

----------


## leosedf

> Σε 'μένα παραμένει το ερώτημα σε σχέση με τον τίτλο: *Καμουφλαρισμένη* κεραία ...
> Εφόσον είμαστε πολλοί (οι γνώστες ηλεκτρονικής) και εύκολα ανακαλύπτουμε τις κεραίες, αυτή η όψη είναι για "καμουφλάρισμα" ή απλά πρόκειται για φθηνό κέλυφος/προστασία από βροχή και περιστέρια;



Πολυεστέρας με απλή βαφή για να είναι διαπερατό από RF. Οι κεραίες από μόνες τους αντέχουν τα πάντα σχεδόν. Αν βέβαια έχει pipe antenna (και έχω βάλει πολλές) δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις χαμπάρι ΠΟΤΕ ότι υπάρχει κεραία εκεί, δεν διαφέρει εμφανισιακά σε τίποτα από έναν σωλήνα PVC με καπελάκι. 3 sector σε ένα έτοιμο σύστημα σωλήνα.





> αμ η εταιρια του Γιωργο ασχολιονταν μονο με νομιμες κεραιες.
> θα ειχε αλλαξει επαγγελμα.στο κομματι αυτο οι επιλογες ειναι λιγες.
> καποτε θυμαμι μας κυνηγουσαν με φτυαρια εμας.



Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν είναι νόμιμη η όχι, σου λέει δεν θέλεις? Τη δίνω τη δουλειά αλλού και μη στεναχωριέσαι και τις επόμενες αλλού τις δίνω.
Όχι ότι τώρα που χρωστάνε 400 χιλιάρικα ζορίζονται, αλλά αν θέλεις τα δίνω και πάλι αλλού και χάνεις και τα φράγκα.




> Καλή βδομάδα Κώστα και λοιποί συνάδελφοι,
> 
> δικαιολογημένη η αγανάκτησή σου καθότι ως εγκαταστάτης δεν φταις σε τίποτε να ξεσπά σε σένα η όποια αντίδραση, αλλά έχω μία απορία: η εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι δεν θα έπρεπε να στέλνει τους εγκαταστάτες της μόνο κατόπιν ελέγχου των νόμιμων διαδικασιών αδειοδότησης για κάθε νέα εγκαταστάση, αποδεικνύοντας τη σοβαρότητα που τη διέπει και μην εκτείθοντας σε τέτοιου ίδιους κρούσματα τους τεχνικούς υπαλλήλους της, κατά το "η γυναίκα του Καίσαρος δεν φτάνει να είναι τίμια, πρέπει να το αποδεικνύει κιόλας (διά της νόμιμης οδού...)!



Ισχύει ότι και πιο πάνω, και έτσι πως έχουν σκοτώσει τις τιμές τα πολλά συνεργεία που μπήκαν τελευταία οι περισσότεροι βάζουν από την τσέπη τους μέχρι να κλείσουν τελείως φυσικά.
Αυτό είναι και αν δε θέλεις πάνε σπίτι σου και δούλευε σερβιτόρος (αν βρεις).

----------

SRF (10-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

OK, Κώστα είσαι πολύ σαφής, εργασιακός μεσσαίωνας και εδώ όπως και στις λοιπές εργολαβίες... Νομίζω το κομμάτι του εγκαταστάτη το καλύψαμε. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι οι πιθανές απολαβές από μία τέτοια παραχώρηση αυτού που νοικιάζει τον χώρο (μινιαίο μίσθωμα?) για το στήσιμο της κεραίας.

----------


## leosedf

Πέφτουν και αυτές, το στάνταρ είναι 5-8 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο, σε περιοχές που καίγονται πολύ δίνουν και παραπάνω αλλά σπάνια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τ...  Για να βγεί μια κλήση, πρέπει ο Σταθμός Βάσης να φτάνει με επαρκές σήμα στον συνδρομητή, και αντίστοιχα το κινητό του συνδρομητή να φτάνει με επαρκές σήμα μέχρι τον Σταθμό Βάσης...



Φαντάζομαι ότι η ευαισθησία του συστήματος λήψης της κυψέλης δε θα συγκρίνεται με αυτή του κινητού τηλεφώνου.

Για να υπερβάλλω λίγο θα δείξω μια από τις κεραίες "σταθμού βάσης" για άλλες επικοινωνίες με ασθενέστερους "κινητούς σταθμούς":



Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι στην άβυσσο δεν έχει θόρυβο ...
Σίγουρα η EIRP δεν είναι ίδια εδώ και εκεί, αλλά το αλγεβρικό άθροισμα απολαβών και εξασθενήσεων είναι πάνω από το επίπεδο θορύβου και στα δυο σημεία για να "βγει η κλήση" . Υπερβάλλοντας θα δηλώσω ότι δεν θα ήθελα το σπίτι μου εντός του λοβού ακτινοβολίας μιας "διαστημικής" κεραίας...

*edit:* για τους "ειδικούς", θεωρία και υπολογιστικά προγράμματα από την R&S, 1MA85: Field Strength and Power Estimator

----------

A--15 (10-12-12)

----------


## picdev

όπως πάντα επιστήμονας ο γιώργος! :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

> Πολυεστέρας με απλή βαφή για να είναι διαπερατό από RF. Οι κεραίες από μόνες τους αντέχουν τα πάντα σχεδόν. Αν βέβαια έχει pipe antenna (και έχω βάλει πολλές) δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις χαμπάρι ΠΟΤΕ ότι υπάρχει κεραία εκεί, δεν διαφέρει εμφανισιακά σε τίποτα από έναν σωλήνα PVC με καπελάκι. 3 sector σε ένα έτοιμο σύστημα σωλήνα.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν είναι νόμιμη η όχι, σου λέει δεν θέλεις? Τη δίνω τη δουλειά αλλού και μη στεναχωριέσαι και τις επόμενες αλλού τις δίνω.
> Όχι ότι τώρα που χρωστάνε 400 χιλιάρικα ζορίζονται, αλλά αν θέλεις τα δίνω και πάλι αλλού και χάνεις και τα φράγκα.
> 
> Ισχύει ότι και πιο πάνω, και έτσι πως έχουν σκοτώσει τις τιμές τα πολλά συνεργεία που μπήκαν τελευταία οι περισσότεροι βάζουν από την τσέπη τους μέχρι να κλείσουν τελείως φυσικά.
> Αυτό είναι και αν δε θέλεις πάνε σπίτι σου και δούλευε σερβιτόρος (αν βρεις).





ξεχασες και το βασικο.
24/7 παντος καιρου,τρως ,κοιμασε,πηδας,γιορταζεις.Τα παρατας και τρεχεις.


Υ.Γ για 400 που λες μου ακουγεται μεγαλη η εταιρια σου.Επισης η αλλη πρεπει να εχει 4 γραμματα??

----------


## leosedf

Αν σκεφτείς ότι έχει περάσει από το συνεργείο μου το 80% του 3G δυο εταιριών  στη μακεδονία και πιο κάτω.
Για την EDIL μιλάς?

----------


## SV3GLI

Ας ρωτήσω και γω κάτι που είδα πρόσφατα σε ιστό κινητής τηλεφωνίας σε βουνό και συγκεκριμένα στον Ταΰγετο ! Συνήθως βλέπουμε πάνελ ,μιας και στην συζήτηση αυτή υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι τεχνικοί κινητής τηλεφωνίας  εάν ξέρουν τι είδους κεραίας είναι αυτή και σε ποια συχνότητα;
Βεβαία έχω δει σε ιστό κινητής μέχρι και δίπολο για την μπάντα των fm !

ANT 1 LAKONIA.jpg

----------


## sigmacom

Για collinear 4 κλειστών διπόλων UHF 430-440 MHz μου φαίνεται αυτή. 
Μπορεί να είναι ραδιοταξί, κανένας τοπικός radio amateur σύλλογος, καμία Ελληνική Ομάδα Διάσωσης, μπορεί κι αστυνομία - έχει πολλούς φορείς που χρησιμοποιούν δικά τους ασυρματικά δίκτυα και τυχαίνει να φιλοξενούνται σε ιστούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας που τους βολεύει.

----------

SV3GLI (11-12-12)

----------


## GREG

*Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας προειδοποιεί ότι με τη χρήση των κινητών τηλεφώνων αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες συγκεκριμένων μορφών καρκίνων του εγκεφάλου και η μείωση της χρήση τους είναι η καλύτερη προστασία.*
Σε αυτό συμφώνησαν 31 επιστήμονες από 14 χώρες που συμμετείχαν στις εργασίες της Διεθνούς Υπηρεσίας Έρευνας για τον Καρκίνο (IARC) στον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Υγείας και οι οποίοι ανέλυσαν εκ νέου όλα τα διαθέσιμα επιστημονικά στοιχεία σε σχέση με το θέμα αυτό.
Η άποψη αυτή, όμως, μπορεί να οδηγήσει ακόμη και σε επανεκτίμηση των οδηγιών που αφορούν στη χρήση των κινητών, επισήμαναν οι επιστήμονες της IARC.
«Τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, τα οποία συνεχίζουν να συσσωρεύονται, είναι αρκετά ισχυρά για να δικαιολογήσουν» μια τέτοια κατάταξη, δήλωσε ο Τζόναθαν Σάμετ, πρόεδρος της ομάδας εργασίας περίπου τριάντα εμπειρογνωμόνων από 14 χώρες οι οποίοι πραγματοποίησαν σύνοδο επί οκτώ ημέρες στη Λυών υπό την αιγίδα του Διεθνούς Κέντρου Έρευνας για τον Καρκίνο (CIRC).
«Η ομάδα εργασίας βάσισε αυτήν την κατάταξη (...) σε επιδημιολογικές μελέτες που δείχνουν έναν αυξημένο κίνδυνο γλοιώματος, μια μορφή καρκίνου του εγκεφάλου, που συνδέεται με τη χρήση ασύρματων τηλεφώνων», δήλωσε ο κ. Σάμετ κατά τη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής συνέντευξης Τύπου.
Η ομάδα αποφάσισε να κατατάξει τα φορητά τηλέφωνα στο επίπεδο 2B. Η ταξινόμηση πηγαίνει από το 1 (καρκινογόνο για τον άνθρωπο) στο 4 (πιθανώς μη καρκινογόνο για τον άνθρωπο), το επίπεδο 2 διαιρείται σε 2Α (πιθανώς καρκινογόνο για τον άνθρωπο) και 2Β (ίσως καρκινογόνο για τον άνθρωπο ).
Η κατάταξη αυτή σημαίνει ότι «μπορεί να υπάρχει κίνδυνος, και ότι επομένως, πρέπει να παρακολουθούμε στενά τη σχέση μεταξύ κινητών τηλεφώνων και του κινδύνου για καρκίνο», πρόσθεσε ο Σάμετ.
Οι εμπειρογνώμονες έχουν αναλύσει όλες τις δημοσιευμένες μελέτες σχετικά με το θέμα. Εκτίμησαν ότι αν υπάρχει ένας πιθανός σύνδεσμος για τα γλοιώματα και τα ακουστικά νευρινώματα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξαχθούν συμπεράσματα για τους άλλους τύπους καρκίνου.
Σύμφωνα με τον Κρίστοφερ Ουάιλντ, διευθυντή του CIRC, «είναι σημαντικό περαιτέρω έρευνες να διεξαχθούν για την εντατική χρήση, μακροπρόθεσμα, των κινητών τηλεφώνων».
«Εν αναμονή της διαθεσιμότητας τέτοιων πληροφοριών, είναι σημαντικό να ληφθούν ρεαλιστικά μέτρα για τη μείωση της έκθεσης (στην ακτινοβολία)», πρόσθεσε, αναφερόμενος στη χρήση των hands free καθώς και των sms.
Η ομάδα εργασίας δεν αποτίμησε τον κίνδυνο, αλλά αναφέρεται σε μια μελέτη βασισμένη στη χρήση του κινητού ως το 2004 που έδειχνε μια αύξηση κατά 40% του κινδύνου αύξησης των γλοιωμάτων μεταξύ των χρηστών που κάνουν μεγαλύτερη χρήση (την εποχή εκείνη είχε υπολογιστεί η χρήση του κινητού κατά μέσο όρο 30 λεπτά την ημέρα για 10 χρόνια).
Οι εμπειρογνώμονες, οι οποίοι μελέτησαν επίσης τους κινδύνους από τα άλλα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, όπως τα ραντάρ, τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων, τους σταθμούς εκπομπής ραδιοφώνου ή τηλεόρασης, ή την ασύρματη επικοινωνία, έκριναν ότι τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία ήταν ανεπαρκή σε αυτή την περίπτωση._γή: 

ΛΥΣΗ ....ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ...ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΠΕΙ ΓΚΟΛ ...
ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗ ΧΡΑΠΑ ΧΡΟΥΠΑ ΚΑΙ  ΓΑ.......ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΑ......_

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν σκεφτείς ότι έχει περάσει από το συνεργείο μου το 80% του 3G δυο εταιριών  στη μακεδονία και πιο κάτω.
> Για την EDIL μιλάς?



Οχι.δεν συνεργαζεστε εσεις απευθειας με την εταιρια κινητης?(την εταιρια κινητης λεω με 4 γραμματα)

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]





> ... την εταιρια κινητης λεω με 4 γραμματα



Παλιά είχε 4 γράμματα (STET), τώρα τη λένε TELESTET και έβγαλε το B-free με σύγχρονα κινητά! 


Εγώ πήρα αυτό στα αριστερά, Ericsson GA628 που χρησιμοποιεί processor cmos Z80!


[/off topic]

----------


## vasilllis

> [off topic]
> 
> 
> Παλιά είχε 4 γράμματα (STET), τώρα τη λένε TELESTET και έβγαλε το B-free με σύγχρονα κινητά! 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πήρα αυτό στα αριστερά, Ericsson GA628 που χρησιμοποιεί processor cmos Z80!
> 
> 
> [/off topic]



τωρα λεγεται  wind.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Προφανώς πρόκειται για παρελθόντα χρόνο αν κρίνω από τις παντόφλες της φωτό. Οπότε μάλλον μιλάμε για τετέλεσται (TETELESTE) και για υπηρεσίες 1G...

----------

A--15 (11-12-12), 

SRF (11-12-12)

----------


## SRF

> Προφανώς πρόκειται για παρελθόντα χρόνο αν κρίνω από τις παντόφλες της φωτό. Οπότε μάλλον μιλάμε για *τετέλεσται (TETELESTE)* και για υπηρεσίες 1G...



 :Biggrin:   :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

> Ας ρωτήσω και γω κάτι που είδα πρόσφατα σε ιστό κινητής τηλεφωνίας σε βουνό και συγκεκριμένα στον Ταΰγετο ! Συνήθως βλέπουμε πάνελ ,μιας και στην συζήτηση αυτή υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι τεχνικοί κινητής τηλεφωνίας  εάν ξέρουν τι είδους κεραίας είναι αυτή και σε ποια συχνότητα;
> Βεβαία έχω δει σε ιστό κινητής μέχρι και δίπολο για την μπάντα των fm !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39754



Σωστά όπως λέει ο sigmacom και εκείνο που είναι σαν σχάρα για κεφτέδες είναι χιονοσκέπαστρο. θα το δεις και σε μεγάλους πυλώνες.





> Οχι.δεν συνεργαζεστε εσεις απευθειας με την εταιρια κινητης?(την εταιρια κινητης λεω με 4 γραμματα)



Κατα βάση voda και τελευταία χρόνια και wind.

----------


## picdev

> [off topic]
> 
> 
> Παλιά είχε 4 γράμματα (STET), τώρα τη λένε TELESTET και έβγαλε το B-free με σύγχρονα κινητά! 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πήρα αυτό στα αριστερά, Ericsson GA628 που χρησιμοποιεί processor cmos Z80!
> 
> 
> [/off topic]



και τα κινητά z80 είχαν?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Κατα βάση voda και τελευταία χρόνια και wind.



Έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα δίκτυο (hua) οπότε σε μία χώρα υπό ύφεση και με το ένα πόδι εκτός η φημολοφία περί ενοποίησης μάλλον έχει βάση και για το αντίπερα δέος στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## WIZARD

> Ασχετο, τι δουλεια εχει το κινητο στο στηθος και ακριβως πανω στον βηματοδοτη ?



_επιρεάζονται_ φιλε Γιωργο ,απο τις συχνοτητες,και την ισχυ των κινητων,οι βηματοδοτες

και παρουσιαζουν προβληματα,στελνουν λαθος παλμους στην καρδια 


κανε τον κοπο,και διαβασε αυτα


http://kardiologia.blogspot.gr/2009/...post_5983.html


http://www.dromostherapeia.gr/index....ral&Itemid=79;

----------


## WIZARD

*Οι ειδικοί λένε πως Πολλές μελέτες δείχνουν ότι συνήθως δεν  προκαλείται αναστολή του βηματοδότη κατά τη χρήση του κινητού τηλεφώνου. 

 Όμως, δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται το τηλέφωνο από την ίδια πλευρά που  είναι τοποθετημένος ο βηματοδότης και γενικά συνιστάται να κρατάτε το  κινητό σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 10-15 εκατοστών  από το βηματοδότη.*

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## vasilllis

> *Οι ειδικοί λένε πως Πολλές μελέτες δείχνουν ότι συνήθως δεν  προκαλείται αναστολή του βηματοδότη κατά τη χρήση του κινητού τηλεφώνου. 
> 
>  Όμως, δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται το τηλέφωνο από την ίδια πλευρά που  είναι τοποθετημένος ο βηματοδότης και γενικά συνιστάται να κρατάτε το  κινητό σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 10-15 εκατοστών  από το βηματοδότη.*



Mα καθε κινητο εχει εκπεμπει διαφορετικη ακτινοβολια απο ενα αλλο.Οποτε τι μελετη εχουν κανει??/

----------


## liferange

Παιδιά ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να μετρήσω την ισχυ μια κεραίας που εβαλαν διπλα συο σπιτι μου??Με το κινητό ρωτάω αν γίνεται η με κάποιον αλλο οικονομικό τροπο.Στο κινητό εχω σημα -54dbm και βρίσκετε στα 100μετρα...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## IRF

Πάρε κάποιες φτηνές ιδέες ένδειξης από εδώ.
http://www.creative-science.org.uk/mobile_LED.html
Έχω κάνει κάποια από τα κυκλώματα που λέει με το λέντ και όταν καλεί κάποιος το κινητό το λεντ ανάβει χωρίς καμία πηγή τροφοδοσίας(πυκνωτής 0.1μF σε σειρά με δίοδο μικροκυματική παράλληλα,λεντ και κεραία )Κοντά σε κεραία γίνεται χαμός το λεντ δεν σβύνει ποτέ. Θα προτείνω κάτι ΤΡΕΛΟ:Η μόνη λύση μόνωση με φύλλα αλουμινίου ή κοινό αλουμινόχαρτο(για την ταράτσα υπάρχουν μονωτικά με επικάλυψη αλουμινίου)
Δες και εδώ:
http://www.electricsense.com/1299/cell-phone-tower-protection-tips-what-to-do-if-a-cell-phone-tower-is-erected-next-to-your-home/

καλύτερα το Ελληνικό:

http://www.renovat.gr/technical/elek...trosmog_aktino

----------


## moutoulos

Τώρα περίμενε ... θα σου απαντήσει ο LeoSedf  :Biggrin: .
Πάντως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα. 

Ειδικά δε, όταν αυτή (κεραία) βρίσκεται στα 100m !!!. Τώρα όμως με την κεραία "δίπλα", 
αν μιλήσεις πχ 10min συνεχόμενα, θα πάρεις λιγότερη ακτινοβολία απο το κινητό σου 
(εκπομπή αυτού ενώ εφάπτεται στο κεφάλι σου) απο το όταν αυτό θα είχε ελάχιστο σήμα ...

----------


## picdev

Ο τύπος της εξασθένησης σήματος έχει τετράγωνο στην απόσταση από τη κεραία . Δηλαδή ή ισχης μειώνεται εκθετικά , όταν ομως το έχεις στο κεφάλι σου το τρως όλο όπως είναι το 1-1.5w ειδικά όταν δεν πιάνει καλό σήμα που ανεβαζει ισχη ο ενισχυτής του ακινήτου

----------


## leosedf

Αν έχεις θέμα πας στην EETT http://keraies.eett.gr/   και θα δεις τι παίζει και αν χρειαστεί θα μετρήσουν ΑΥΤΟΙ για σένα.
Οποιαδηποτε παπαρίτσα και να εμπιστευθείς για μέτρηση δεν είναι διαπιστευμένη κλπ κλπ οπότε αν σου δείξει 10db τι θα γίνει?

Αλλιώς πάρε αλουμινόχαρτο και τύλιξε το κεφάλι και γείωσε το με ένα κροκοδειλάκι.

----------


## liferange

Το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι και πριν ειχα σημα και στο 2g και 3g και 4g που ηταν 4 στις 5 γραμμες! τωρα ειναι ολα φουλ με περιπου -53dbm(μεσα στο σπιτι,εξω ειναι και -43)

Η εεττ την εχει κανονικα αλλα δεν εχει καποιες μετρησεις ακομα λογικα επειδη ειναι καινουρια? Να κανω αιτηση?

Καπου διαβασα για επιτρεπτα ορια w/m2 οποτε θα δω ποσο πανω ειναι ετσι νομιζω

θα δοκιμασω και αυτο για το led να δω

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε και μια λάμπα φθορίου και βγές με άσπρο σώβρακο μινέρβα στις ταράτσες κρατώντας τη λάμπα σαν το Δία που κρατά κεραυνούς.

----------

CybEng (19-10-16), 

Nightkeeper (19-10-16), 

SRF (20-10-16)

----------


## liferange

Σχετικα με το θεμα που εχω με την ακτινοβολία εχουν γίνει μετρήσεις και εδειξαν οτι στο σπιτι μου τα επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας ειναι 30 φορες πανω απο το οριο 100μW/m2.
Ξερει κανεις αν γινετε κατι ωστε να φύγει η κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνίας νομιμα?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

Έκανε η ΕΕΤΤ μέτρηση?

----------


## liferange

Ναι εχει κανει στα 50 μετρα(περισσότερες φορες πανω απο το οριο των 100μW/m2 εδω) στο ιδιο υψος με το σπιτι μου και με το τυπο της εξασθενησης υπολογίστηκε αυτο.

----------


## leosedf

Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είπε τίποτα? Έχεις χαρτιά στα χέρια σου με τις μετρήσεις?

----------


## liferange

Απο τι σελιδα βρηκα τις μετρήσεις...Σε λιγες μερες θα έρθει να δει απο κοντα.

----------


## leosedf

Ε τότε θα σου πουν σε λίγες μέρες, έτσι με υποθέσεις απλά κοίτα την.
Οταν έρθουν να δουν και σου δώσουν χαρτιά τότε θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις κάτι ΑΝ είναι πάνω από τα όρια όντως.

----------


## liferange

Εννοείς τα ορια εγκατάστασης της κεραιας ή τα ασφαλή αποδεκτα ορια ενος ανθρώπου(100μW/m2)?Αυτο δεν εχω καταλάβει...

----------


## leosedf

Εννοώ ότι χωρίς επίσημες μετρήσεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και ότι οι ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ που κάνεις είναι πιο άχρηστες και από τον Σώρρα.
Στους υπολογισμούς σου έβαλες και το λοβό ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας? Γιατί συνήθως οι κινητής είναι 45 με 90 μοίρες εκπομπή, οπότε αν κοιτάει αλλού όσα και να μέτρησαν εκεί που κοιτάει δεν ισχύει τίποτα για σένα.

Αν έρθουν και μετρήσουν και σου πούνε έχει τόσο κλπ με χαρτιά, τότε αν είναι και πάνω από τα όρια τους πετάς έξω. Αν δεν είναι και έχει και άδεια (πολύ πιθανόν να έχει) τότε δεν κάνεις τίποτα.
Άσε που είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να έχουν γυρισμένη κεραία φάτσα κάρτα στο σπίτι σου, όχι ότι τους ενδιαφέρει η υγεία σου, απλά είναι άσκοπο να χάσεις κάλυψη έχοντας εμπόδιο μπροστά.

----------


## SRF

> Σχετικα με το θεμα που εχω με την ακτινοβολία *εχουν γίνει μετρήσεις* και εδειξαν οτι *στο σπιτι μου τα επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας ειναι 30 φορες πανω απο το οριο 100μW/m2*.
> Ξερει κανεις αν γινετε κατι ωστε να φύγει η κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνίας νομιμα?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Πρώτον! έχουν γίνει ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ από ΠΟΙΟΝ? Λες ότι τα επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας είναι 30 ΦΟΡΕΣ !!! πάνω από το "όριο" ? 
30 φορές? Δηλαδή? Ως προς τι 30 φορές? ΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΗΚΕ ξέρεις? Στάθμη σε μονάδες που να σημαίνουν κάτι... ξέρεις? Πχ 3000μW ? ή κάτι άλλο... ? 
Επίσης "τα επ΄πιπεδα ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ" μετρήθηκαν τόσο? Ή ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ? 





> Ναι εχει κανει *στα 50 μετρα*(περισσότερες φορες πανω απο το οριο των 100μW/m2 εδω) στο *ιδιο υψος με το σπιτι μου* και με το τυπο της εξασθενησης υπολογίστηκε αυτο.



50μ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ, ή κάπου ΑΛΛΟΥ - πίσω από το σπίτι σου, στην αντιδιαμετρική με το σπίτι σου πλευρά... κλπ, κλπ, ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ?  - και ΠΟΣΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ βρέθηκε το πεδίο? Όχι πάλι "φορές" !!! 





> Απο τι σελιδα βρηκα τις μετρήσεις...Σε λιγες μερες θα έρθει να δει απο κοντα.



Από ΠΟΙΑ σελίδα βρήκες την εν λόγο "μετρήσεις" ? Τις έκανε η ΕΕΤΤ, ΕΕΑΕ, ή "κάποιος" ? 
Θα έρθει ΠΟΙΟΣ? Ο... Κάποιος, ή ένας από τους δύο προαναφερθένετες? 





> Εννοείς τα ορια εγκατάστασης της κεραιας ή τα ασφαλή αποδεκτα ορια ενος ανθρώπου(100μW/m2)?Αυτο δεν εχω καταλάβει...



Το όριο έκθεσης αυτό το διάβασες επίσης στο διαδύκτιο? Ξέρεις ΑΝ υπάρχει διαχωρισμός ορίων ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ και ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ μετρήσεως?

----------


## liferange

> Εννοώ ότι χωρίς επίσημες μετρήσεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και ότι οι ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ που κάνεις είναι πιο άχρηστες και από τον Σώρρα.
> Στους υπολογισμούς σου έβαλες και το λοβό ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας? Γιατί συνήθως οι κινητής είναι 45 με 90 μοίρες εκπομπή, οπότε αν κοιτάει αλλού όσα και να μέτρησαν εκεί που κοιτάει δεν ισχύει τίποτα για σένα.
> 
> Αν έρθουν και μετρήσουν και σου πούνε έχει τόσο κλπ με χαρτιά, τότε αν είναι και πάνω από τα όρια τους πετάς έξω. Αν δεν είναι και έχει και άδεια (πολύ πιθανόν να έχει) τότε δεν κάνεις τίποτα.
> Άσε που είναι τελείως ηλίθιο να έχουν γυρισμένη κεραία φάτσα κάρτα στο σπίτι σου, όχι ότι τους ενδιαφέρει η υγεία σου, απλά είναι άσκοπο να χάσεις κάλυψη έχοντας εμπόδιο μπροστά.



Θα ερθει η εεττ για μετρησεις σε λιγες μερες μου ειπαν ως τοτε θα περιμένω,λογικα θα μου δωσουν και χαρτια.Η κεραια ειναι τυπου καμιναδας οποτε δεν φαίνεται τουλαχιστον με το ματι.Ελλαδα ειμαστε δεν ειναι περιεργο.Εξαλου η περιοχη δεν ειχε ποτε προβλημα απο σημα απο τιποτα...σε μαγαζι μπηκε πλουσιου...

----------


## leosedf

Κατσίκα έχει αυτός ο πλούσιος?  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Τέλος πάντων θα δούμε σε μερικές μέρες, ακόμη και η υποθετική μέτρηση που αναφέρεις πάντως είναι κατά ΠΟΛΥ κάτω από τα όρια ασφαλείας της Ελλάδας που είναι πολύ πιο αυστηρά από αυτά της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης.

----------


## liferange

> Πρώτον! έχουν γίνει ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ από ΠΟΙΟΝ? Λες ότι τα επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας είναι 30 ΦΟΡΕΣ !!! πάνω από το "όριο" ? 
> 30 φορές? Δηλαδή? Ως προς τι 30 φορές? ΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΗΚΕ ξέρεις? Στάθμη σε μονάδες που να σημαίνουν κάτι... ξέρεις? Πχ 3000μW ? ή κάτι άλλο... ? 
> Επίσης "τα επ΄πιπεδα ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ" μετρήθηκαν τόσο? Ή ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ? 
> 
> *Γραφουν εγινε στην ταδε ταρατσα σε αυτην την οδο που ειναι μπροστά στο σπιτι μου.Μολις ερθουν θα σας ενημερωσω ακριβως για το τι εχει γινει να ειμαστε σιγουροι.*
> 
> 
> 50μ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ, ή κάπου ΑΛΛΟΥ - πίσω από το σπίτι σου, στην αντιδιαμετρική με το σπίτι σου πλευρά... κλπ, κλπ, ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ?  - και ΠΟΣΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ βρέθηκε το πεδίο? Όχι πάλι "φορές" !!! 
> 
> ...



το διαβασα εδω http://www.robindestoits.org/attachment/337945/ σελ 18 εχει ενα πινακα.Ισως μπορει να ενδιαφερομαι παραπανω απο το κανονικο αλλα θελω να ξερω αν ειναι καλο η οχι τελος παντων θα ενημερωσω οταν ερθουν.

----------


## KATSO001

> Κατσίκα έχει αυτός ο πλούσιος?



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## antonis_p

*Ξηλώνονται οι τηλεφωνικές κεραίες κοντά σε νοσοκομεία και σχολεία*

_Το ξήλωμα όλων των κεραιών κινητής ή σταθερής τηλεφωνίας που βρίσκονται κοντά σε βρεφονηπιακούς σταθμούς, σχολεία, γηροκομεία και νοσοκομεία προβλέπει νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής με τίτλο «Αδειοδότηση και Έλεγχος Κατασκευών Κεραιών στην Ξηρά», το οποίο δόθηκε για δημόσια διαβούλευση μέχρι τις 2 Νοεμβρίου 2018

https://www.in.gr/2018/10/23/greece/...UI3wNIH0O44gEA

Σχόλιο: οι μπαταρίες των κινητών θα "κρατάνε" λιγότερο χρόνο_  :Wink: _

_

----------


## leosedf

> _
> https://www.in.gr/2018/10/23/greece/...UI3wNIH0O44gEA
> 
> Σχόλιο: οι μπαταρίες των κινητών θα "κρατάνε" λιγότερο χρόνο_ _
> 
> _



Στα γηροκομεία γιατί? αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα την κάνουν που θα την κάνουν οι ένοικοι...
Καμία διαφορά δε θα υπάρξει και αν υπάρξει λεφτά έχουν οι εταιρίες ας τις πάνε αλλού. Σιγά μην κλάψουμε τώρα για τους παρόχους.

----------

vasilllis (26-10-18)

----------


## vasilllis

αυτη η κυβερνηση δεν παει καλα τελικα.
Καλα τα σχολεια,ωοσοκομεια κλπ το καταλαβαινω.Τα γηροκομεια γιατι?Ευκαιρια ειναι για λιγοτερους συνταξιουχους και την κλωτσανε.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στα γηροκομεία γιατί? αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα την κάνουν που θα την κάνουν οι ένοικοι...
> 
> Καμία διαφορά δε θα υπάρξει και αν υπάρξει λεφτά έχουν οι εταιρίες ας τις πάνε αλλού. Σιγά μην κλάψουμε τώρα για τους παρόχους.



Εννοείται πως δεν είχα στο μυαλό μου τους παρόχους όταν το διάβαζα.
Σκεφτόμουν όμως πως εκεί που θα απομακρύνονται οι κεραίες, θα εκπέμπουν με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ τα κινητά.
Και έχω την εντύπωση πως οι μαθητές είναι πιο πολύ χρήστες των κινητών από τους τρόφιμους των γηροκομείων.

----------


## leosedf

> Εννοείται πως δεν είχα στο μυαλό μου τους παρόχους όταν το διάβαζα.
> Σκεφτόμουν όμως πως εκεί που θα απομακρύνονται οι κεραίες, θα εκπέμπουν με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ τα κινητά.
> Και έχω την εντύπωση πως οι μαθητές είναι πιο πολύ χρήστες των κινητών από τους τρόφιμους των γηροκομείων.



Δεν πειράζει θα το καταλάβουν μετά από καμιά 10αριά χρόνια όταν ο δείκτης IQ θα χει πέσει καμια 300 μονάδες.

----------

vasilllis (26-10-18)

----------


## rama

Πάντως σε όλη την Ευρώπη η τάση είναι προς πυκνότερο δίκτυο με χαμηλότερη ισχύ σταθμών βάσης. Μπορεί να μην έχεις παντού σηματούκλες από τις κυψέλες, αλλά και τα κινητά δεν χρειάζεται να δουλεύουν με full ισχύ για να κρατήσουν καλό σήμα.

----------


## nick1974

κεραιες ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ τηλεφωνιας τι ειναι?

----------


## kioan

> Σκεφτόμουν όμως πως εκεί που θα απομακρύνονται οι κεραίες, θα εκπέμπουν με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ τα κινητά.



Ακριβώς έτσι... και το κινητό το έχεις κολλημένο στο σώμα σου και αναγκάζεται να εκπέμψει σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, ενώ η κεραία του σταθμού βάσης είναι σε απόσταση. 

Αλλά αυτό είναι πολύπλοκη σκέψη για να το αντιληφθούν τα τυρόγαλα που νομοθετούν. Αλλά και ποιον να συμβουλευτούν; Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει κανένας σοβαρός επιστημονικός φορέας σε μια χώρα-μπανανία της οποίας για παράδειγμα η επίσημη ένωση φυσικών έχει αναδειχτεί σε πρώτης τάξεως σφουγγοκωλάριος ενός ψευδοεπιστήμονα;

----------

Dragonborn (26-10-18), 

moutoulos (26-10-18), 

SRF (26-10-18)

----------


## elektronio

> κεραιες ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ τηλεφωνιας τι ειναι?



Λογικά ασύρματες ζεύξεις μεταξύ κέντρων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## nick1974

> Λογικά ασύρματες ζεύξεις μεταξύ κέντρων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.



ok, ισως αλλα αυτες δε νομιζω να ναι οπουδηποτε σα τις κεραιες κινητης

----------


## moutoulos

> ... και το κινητό το έχεις κολλημένο στο σώμα σου και αναγκάζεται να εκπέμψει σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ




Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα., γιατί αυτοί (αρμόδιοι) ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουν οτι όσο περισσότερες κεραίες ... τόσο λιγότερη ακτινοβολία.

----------

kioan (27-10-18)

----------


## xristos2

δεν ειμαι γνωστης, αλλα υποθετω οτι οσο ισχυροτερο σημα τοσο λιγοτερα παγια εξοδα εγκαταστασης συντηρησης  λιγοτερες μοναδες;;;
χωρις να μπορω να το αποδειξω, οι εταιρειες πιεζουν να μην αλλαξει ο νομος και οι αλητες για οικονομικους λογους ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ  δεν τον αλλαζουν
κοινως, τα περνουν

----------


## antonis_p

Εκτός από το θέμα που αναφέρθηκε που είναι και το σοβαρότερο,
οι εταιρίες προφανώς θέλουν να έχουν καλό σήμα παντού. *Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό χάνουν πελάτες.*
Υπάρχουν περιοχές μέσα στην Αθήνα που δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη, ή έστω ικανοποιητική κάλυψη.

Οι κεραιοφοβικοί πολίτες και οι συλλογικότητές τους νομίζουν πως κάνουν καλό στον εαυτό τους απομακρύνοντας τις κεραίες από τις γειτονιές τους,
ενώ ταυτόχρονα διατηρούν τα κινητά τους και προφανώς προμηθεύουν τέτοια και τα παιδιά τους.
Στην πραγματικότητα κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

----------


## leosedf

> δεν ειμαι γνωστης, αλλα υποθετω οτι οσο ισχυροτερο σημα τοσο λιγοτερα παγια εξοδα εγκαταστασης συντηρησης  λιγοτερες μοναδες;;;
> χωρις να μπορω να το αποδειξω, οι εταιρειες πιεζουν να μην αλλαξει ο νομος και οι αλητες για οικονομικους λογους ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ  δεν τον αλλαζουν
> κοινως, τα περνουν



Το πρώτο δεν ισχύει. Οτι τα παίρνουν ισχύει.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Οι κεραιοφοβικοί πολίτες και οι συλλογικότητές τους νομίζουν πως κάνουν καλό στον εαυτό τους απομακρύνοντας τις κεραίες από τις γειτονιές τους,



Όχι, δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το αν οι κεραίες βλάπτουν. Πρόκειται για πολιτικό παιχνίδι εξουσίας και εντυπώσεων, οι καλοί "πολίτες" εναντίον των κακών ιδιωτικών εταιριών.

----------


## nepomuk

Οι κεραιες σταθερης τηλεφωνιας για ασυρματες ζευξεις προφανως ,ποτε δεν προβληματισαν την κοινη γνωμη .
Κοσμωντας τις ταρατσες των τηλεπικ/κων κεντρων ,μεσα στον αστικο ιστο ,ποτε δεν ηταν Καμουφλαρισμενες.
Ποτέ δεν τεθηκε θεμα ,οτι πρεπει να  απεχουν  απο  @πορδελα τοσα  μετρα  διοτι ταχα μου επηρεαζουν την στυση.
Ζητουμενο για τον κοσμο ηταν να εχει τηλ/νες  , οπου για μια μεγαλη περιοδο χρειαζοταν χρονια στην αναμονη ,πολιτικο
μεσο η προσφυγη στη μαυρη αγορα .Ολα αυτα για μια  απλη τηλ  συνδεση απο το παλαι ποτε κρατικο μονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ.

Οταν χορτασε η γρια στα συκα , οταν μπηκαν και ιδιωτικες εταιρειες  , οταν ο οτε μπηκε στο χρηματιστηριο  και 2 χρονια 
νωριτερα (παρανομα) στην κινητη  ,αρχισαν  τα παρατραγουδα  με τις  κεραιες της κινητης .
Ειναι και θεμα φθονου , να  τα παιρνει χοντρα  ο Γειτονας   , επειδη  γαμω την ατυχια  μου , η ταρατσα του  εξυπηρετει καλυτερα
την διαδοση των μικροκυμματων .Κοινως  αμα  τα παιρνω εγω  χοντρα  , ας ακτινοβολει οσο θελει  ...
Καποιοι ισως  ορεγονται   μπαξισι - νταβατζιλικι  , σκαστε  τα μου   για να μη κανω  μανουρα  , κοκ ...
Ελληνες  .....αυτοι ειμαστε .

----------

Dragonborn (27-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

H voda ήταν πρώτη.

Ξέχασες τους δημάρχους και προέδρους που όταν δεν τα παίρνουν χοντρά φωνάζουν παπάδες και κόσμο να ρίξουν τις κακές κεραίες. Επίσης όταν πλησιάζουν εκλογές θα δεις ότι όλες οι υποσχέσεις περιλαμβάνουν και κεραίες και μετά τις εκλογές κλαιν συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν.
Να τους χαίρεστε, τους ψηφίζετε και παραπονιέστε μετά, σαν να κάνουν οι πτανες παράπονο στους νταβατζήδες.

Τέλος πάντων το τραβάμε χωρίς λόγο.

----------

Dragonborn (27-10-18)

----------

